# Sambuca the bulking diaries



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

A bulking diary from a tall skinny ecto! 

Vital Statistics

6 feet 2

190ish lbs

Well after cutting for holiday I looked like this i was very happy! Not sure what weight was around 175lbs. this was about 2 weeks before the next pic i think.



1 week in to holiday and eating about 6k cals in carbs every day i looked like this (pastries, doughnuts, sh1t loads of white rice and noodles and beer lol)

 i was 190lbs in this pic +_+

I then had the worst stomach ever and by second week of holiday was flat and looked like a scrawn was rocking a temperature of 103 at one point! 

Will get a starting weight tomoz at gym!

Short term goal is to break 200lbs, long term goal is Dwayne Johnson size (gotta aim for something  )

Training will be a modified y3t as it stands.

so week 1 6-8 reps

week 2 10-12 reps

week 3 15-20

Monday - Shoulders + triceps

Tuesday - Legs

Thursday - Chest + biceps

Friday - Back

I love this training style

Abs after every session as i have really neglected working them out. and 15mins of HIIT as prescribed by Layne Norton.

Food along the lines of

oats whey karbolyn

nuts to snack

sweet pot veg meat

on oat bar thing

whey

pre wo cnp pro fuel

intra bcca

post wo 2 master bars 2 scoops hydro

meat veg for tea

casein + banana

its light really as its my first week back in to it. carbs will go up though i think 

Cycle wise

starting in 2 weeks

test - 750mg

deca - 400mg per week

m1test - 20mg ED for 4 weeks.

oxys to finish

4iu hyge mon-fri - for well being <3 this stuff

t3 - 50mcg ed

Not sure if I have missed anything other than I have a cold i guess from the 12 hour flight from bangkok


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

First in, sub'd  Good luck mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

cheers buddy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> IN!


Cheers bud. Always appreciate your advice and support <3


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll help where I can buddy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I remember when I was chasing 200lb, once I got there it didn't seem enough, now at 210 I still want more haha

Good luck mate, will sub for the ride


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I remember when I was chasing 200lb, once I got there it didn't seem enough, now at 210 I still want more haha
> 
> Good luck mate, will sub for the ride


haha cheers. im hoping ill hit 200 pretty quick im gonna keep going until im so big i pop. well thats the plan haha ^_^


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Scribed!

All the best with your new goals mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RS4 said:


> good luck.
> 
> How long have you ran the gh before in the past? Have you always ran at 4iu a day? Im currently looking into but not not sure if i can justify the cost.


Been running it a couple of months now and i think it's great. Really helped with all my niggles. Suffer terrible back problems and its really relieved the symptoms. Along with all the well being effects such as energy levels, good skin etc its worth it. If you can afford to run it for a good length of time I think it's good. Or maybe peptides instead.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!!

:beer:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In for this!!

Really intrigued by M1T...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Good luck. If your cutting was anything to go by you should nail this.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> In!!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> View attachment 129281


Oh Roblet in so glad you could make it <3



Tom90 said:


> In for this!!
> 
> Really intrigued by M1T...


Ye not sure wether to get bsi or I think wc does it. Should be good!



RS86 said:


> Good luck. If your cutting was anything to go by you should nail this.


Cheers for kind words! Ye hope so. Always struggles with putting weight on. Stil 50lbs heavie than when I started couple years ago lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck buddy


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

In! Whats the t3 for, to keep bodyfat low?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Good luck buddy


Ty! Hope all is well.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jon.B said:


> In! Whats the t3 for, to keep bodyfat low?


Cheers jon 

Help with bf and protein synthesis. Not sure I'd ever cycle without it now tbh. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/133011-low-dose-t3-aas-increase-protein-synthesis.html


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Ty! Hope all is well.


Yea mate ticking al always like ur self I decided I have no were near the mass I want so now I have set my self a goal of 100kg,

To be fair u seem to follow direction well unlike inpataint me so I'm sure ur gone do well


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Yea mate ticking al always like ur self I decided I have no were near the mass I want so now I have set my self a goal of 100kg,
> 
> To be fair u seem to follow direction well unlike inpataint me so I'm sure ur gone do well


You were in sick shape when I met you and I'm sure better now! What u weighin in at the moment? Still running hyge?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RS4 said:


> I will keep researching the hyge then sounds great, im always getting wee niggles with the amount of running i do. My mate swears by it for good skin and feeling good. However im only 23 and not sure if i should wait a few years.
> 
> All the best with the journal, im in as im always learning


Maybe try peptides rather than hgh. As it boosts your natural gh release. Save hgh till u get older! Whst niggles do u have?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Ive made a thread in the steroid section asking for advise but basically my ankle has been sore for the past month, the doc said its the tendons and the cartilage which makes it click when i walk.


Tb500 would reduce imflamation. It's produced naturally in body as an anti inflammatory. Hgh really helped my inflamed rhomboid and clicky rotator.

Not really sure on other peps I'd just run ghrp2 but I think there is a better one out now? Ipam? If anyone reading this knows lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RS4 said:


> All interesting points so i shall get researching. Ill stop clogging up your journal now. thanks bro


Haha no problem let me know what u do. If you go on pscarbs website some good info on running peptides

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/ can't go wrong with tht


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning! Forgot to press SUBSCRIBE! Done now :beer:

Training today *****?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning! Forgot to press SUBSCRIBE! Done now :beer:
> 
> Training today *****?


I plan too but I have a bad cold  so will see how i feel at 5.30. up all night with a fever&#8230;. wtf lol  i need a holiday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I plan too but I have a bad cold  so will see how i feel at 5.30. up all night with a fever&#8230;. wtf lol  i need a holiday


Airplane bug!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Airplane bug!!


yep some sniffly fcker was dribbling everywhere on an internal flight


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Samuel buca!! Gd luck with this


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Samuel buca!! Gd luck with this


ty kind sir


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well gonna have to skip gym again as im too ill arghhhhh ffs. only been 3 times and they were on holiday  not been once since i got back :/


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

FINALLY! 

glad to see your bulking mate..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> (will insert funny in .gif here later)


i cannot wait for suitable funny gif


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i cannot wait for suitable funny gif


see above post as promised 

still working with torro?

never really looked into hyge - care to explain its use? :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> see above post as promised
> 
> still working with torro?
> 
> never really looked into hyge - care to explain its use? :thumb:


holy sheeeet what films that hahaha

hgh - found it really has helped my back injury which is crippling. like 20/10 on pain scale. makes my skin good (no ****), helps to stay leaner, sleep better/deeper (always feel rested now), general well being is a lot higher imo. i like it 

yep still with mr toro


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> holy sheeeet what films that hahaha
> 
> hgh - found it really has helped my back injury which is crippling. like 20/10 on pain scale. makes my skin good (no ****), helps to stay leaner, sleep better/deeper (always feel rested now), general well being is a lot higher imo. i like it
> 
> yep still with mr toro


as you say feeling of wellbeing, does it make your mood better?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> as you say feeling of wellbeing, does it make your mood better?


well im not as tired so ye. im a right moody cnut when i havent got my 8 hours lol. also seem to have more energy


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Not much going on this week. No gym longest I have ever been without going!

Hopefully will be back to full wellness Monday for shoulders and tris.

Car was finished getting painted yesterday! getting put back together today then headgasket done in the next few days. excited


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hopefully you'll be firing on all cylinders Monday - you and the car


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully you'll be firing on all cylinders Monday - you and the car


oohhhh smart lol.

ye fed up of it now. sitting at my desk with my eyes and nose dribbling everywhere&#8230;. lol 

have a happy friday r0blet


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bit late in but subbed :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> bit late in but subbed :beer:


u look massive in ur avi btw 

im so annoyed im suffering from a bloody cold ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> u look massive in ur avi btw
> 
> im so annoyed im suffering from a bloody cold ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Thanks mate im already 15lbs heavier than that now after 3 weeks lol but abbs are going away slowly  "I was only 170lbs in that pic"????

trying to keep my size whilst off everything then start on a good foot.

Hopefully we can crack on monday if your feeling ok and begin the plan, the weight will be slow and steady and as much quality as possible "We dont want to get fat we want to get big" :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate im already 15lbs heavier than that now after 3 weeks lol but abbs are going away slowly  "I was only 170lbs in that pic"????
> 
> trying to keep my size whilst off everything then start on a good foot.
> 
> Hopefully we can crack on monday if your feeling ok and begin the plan, the weight will be slow and steady and as much quality as possible "We dont want to get fat we want to get big" :thumb:


its mad.

hopefully the hgh and t3 will help stave off any fat gain too and a bit of cardio 

cannot wait to get back in to it! think i def need to rest up though


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> its mad.
> 
> hopefully the hgh and t3 will help stave off any fat gain too and a bit of cardio
> 
> cannot wait to get back in to it! think i def need to rest up though


Yeh mate it will do you good cos your body is going to be in for alot of torture over the next few weeks or so, like i always say "its a marathon not a sprint"


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> oohhhh smart lol.
> 
> ye fed up of it now. sitting at my desk with my eyes and nose dribbling everywhere&#8230;. lol
> 
> have a happy friday r0blet


Oh, happy Friday to you too mate :beer:

Hopefully get my GN samples today, can't wait to try the Turkish Delight!! Nom nom nom!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Oh, happy Friday to you too mate :beer:
> 
> Hopefully get my GN samples today, can't wait to try the Turkish Delight!! Nom nom nom!!


r0blet u turncoat!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> r0blet u turncoat!!!!!


Lol, my cupboards are full of many brands *****


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Annnnd I'm part of the gold crew at last woohoo


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Annnnd I'm part of the gold crew at last woohoo


Have a pint on me to celebrate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Have a pint on me to celebrate


Haha will do got 3 bottles of fosters gold. Not one to drink but ahhhh 

Have a good night


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup...  just swooshing thru like the ninja that I am....woooooosh...hope you're cold goes soon...happy Saturday....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Haha will do got 3 bottles of fosters gold. Not one to drink but ahhhh
> 
> Have a good night


The posh drop!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> The posh drop!!


Hmm not the best beer I've ever tried  just had fish and chips. Hot a bag of kettle chips, 2 Belgium buns and a lemon tart to get down :-D



Flubs said:


> Eyup...  just swooshing thru like the ninja that I am....woooooosh...hope you're cold goes soon...happy Saturday....


Thanks flubs. Hope all is well not yet had chance to catch up on everything here sine holiday!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend! Been up to anything exciting?!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Thanks [Redacted]. Hope all is well not yet had chance to catch up on everything here sine holiday!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend! Been up to anything exciting?!


You could say that...I lost my job, had an interview, got another job, currently sitting in me undercrackers and vest relaxing with a cuppa before going to bed....leg day tomorra...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

been silently stalking you over the last few months, got to say mate great steady progress. come a million miles


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> been silently stalking you over the last few months, got to say mate great steady progress. come on my tits when ever you like


Bit too weird mate and slight **** too


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> You could say that...I lost my job, had an interview, got another job, currently sitting in me undercrackers and vest relaxing with a cuppa before going to bed....leg day tomorra...


Ah glad that's sorted! Enjoy leg day lol on a Sunday??? Thats dedication ;-)



lxm said:


> been silently stalking you over the last few months, got to say mate great steady progress. come a million miles


Thanks! It definitely a marathon not a sprint. Consistency and intensity has been key.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well i am a lot better today. still got it on my chest but gonna smash gym tonight cannot wait :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> well i am a lot better today. still got it on my chest but gonna smash gym tonight cannot wait :2guns:


You best do!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

weighed in at 180lbs today but thats on my crappy scales which tell me lies. will check again at gym tonight.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

will pop back in later to see what your gym scales say mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> will pop back in later to see what your gym scales say mate


my dieting weight got to 168lbs so im quite up on that. i read 86kg on holiday scales but i think the bout of the ****s and clean eating has kept my weight down lol. no idea what kinda weighti should expect to gain on m1t, deca and test but im hoping to see some good size come!

Im putting the food away thats for sure


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Test and deca should see a good few lb of water on in the next few weeks, will be great for bulking as it'll help your joints when lifts go up.

I've not been near the scales since last thursday so not got a clue either at the min but will pop up weight as per thursday morning


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> my dieting weight got to 168lbs so im quite up on that. i read 86kg on holiday scales but i think the bout of the ****s and clean eating has kept my weight down lol. no idea what kinda weighti should expect to gain on m1t, deca and test but im hoping to see some good size come!
> 
> Im putting the food away thats for sure


Why did you choose M1T as opposed to something like Dbol, Var, Winny, etc.??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Why did you choose M1T as opposed to something like Dbol, Var, Winny, etc.??


from what i gather nothing builds slabs of muscle better. i wont run it for very long though as im sure you know how harsh its supposed to be. dont fancy the lethargy. if i dont get on with it ill get some blue hearts lol.

I love var btw best thing ever


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Enjoy the session fatty


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the session fatty


Uhhhh I'm bolloxed. Talk about sweat. Dnp ain't got sh1t on how sweaty I was today. Sodden, soaked. Lol

Good session but paying the price not being 100%. Absolutely done in


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> will pop back in later to see what your gym scales say mate


Bloody forgot to weigh lol. Doh


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

pretty crappy update pic.



got back from epic shoulder session and started to get a funny prism like thing in my vision. **** me up thought i was having a stroke or something. phoned my mommy (nurse) i was experiencing a bloody aura and a migraine. rolled around moaning for a bit and went to bed.

reading up apparently working out can be a trigger especially when its a shock to the system. maybe not a wise idea going bk to gym yet as im still not 100% well  booooo.

still enjoyed the session. never been so hot and sweaty in my life was insane. :2guns:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You need a new phone or camera *****. I find it difficult to perv on your pictures :laugh:

Out of interest what sort of bf% do you reckon that is your at now.

Hope youre feelin better again soon mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> You need a new phone or camera *****. I find it difficult to perv on your pictures :laugh:
> 
> Out of interest what sort of bf% do you reckon that is your at now.
> 
> Hope youre feelin better again soon mate.


cheers buddy

no idea on bodyfat. im super lean on arms/legs, can see split on quads still and very vascular on my legs, i bloat up on stomach bad though. i was proper bloated in that pic though look a lot better first thing. carbs really make me podgy but i feel so much better than just on fats/protein lol. strength was immense last night could of lifted a lot heavier but glad i didn't as i did myself in lol. all the cakes and pizzas have gone straight on my love handles lol  oh well. its size gaining time ^_^


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> no idea on bodyfat. im super lean on arms/legs, can see split on quads still and very vascular on my legs, i bloat up on stomach bad though. i was proper bloated in that pic though look a lot better first thing. carbs really make me podgy but i feel so much better than just on fats/protein lol. strength was immense last night could of lifted a lot heavier but glad i didn't as i did myself in lol. all the cakes and pizzas have gone straight on my love handles lol  oh well. its size gaining time ^_^


Tell me about them damn love handles lol.

Pretty good that you got the quad splits and vascular legs. I dont really see anything on quads until i tense them then i see separation. Never seen veins on my legs ever :laugh: perhaps that will change with some additional substance abuse haha.

Are you pretty much always staying on for now then mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Tell me about them damn love handles lol.
> 
> Pretty good that you got the quad splits and vascular legs. I dont really see anything on quads until i tense them then i see separation. Never seen veins on my legs ever :laugh: perhaps that will change with some additional substance abuse haha.
> 
> Are you pretty much always staying on for now then mate?


na ill be off but its not in the plan for the short term 

my love handles go but i still had them slightly even in avi pic :/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> pretty crappy update pic.
> 
> View attachment 130128
> 
> ...


Nice gun shot *****, lol at the sweaty session! Good aint it in this weather


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice gun shot *****, lol at the sweaty session! Good aint it in this weather


i tried to go on the sunbed after i did 1minute 30 seconds n jumped out lol. i didnt put my boxers or top back on as they were soaking wet lol. just walked out casually mostly naked


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i tried to go on the sunbed after i did 1minute 30 seconds n jumped out lol. i didnt put my boxers or top back on as they were soaking wet lol. just walked out casually mostly naked


PMSL.

Lovely mate, lovely.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey buddy just seen this  hows it going ? You still with Andy ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Hey buddy just seen this  hows it going ? You still with Andy ?


Hi mate ill drop u a text xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Last nights session...?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Last nights session...?


none existant. After my crazy ass migraine on monday night thought i should continue to rest up. Still have this cold on my chest really knocked me about going on holiday lol.

Been looking in to a change of career and think big changes in my life lie just around the corner, I am scared lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> none existant. After my crazy ass migraine on monday night thought i should continue to rest up. Still have this cold on my chest really knocked me about going on holiday lol.
> 
> Been looking in to a change of career and think big changes in my life lie just around the corner, I am scared lol


Makes sense mate, best to be 100%!

Really? How come?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Makes sense mate, best to be 100%!
> 
> Really? How come?


Well I have been looking in to going to medical school to train to be a Doctor lol. I am sick of sitting behind a computer doing bullsh1t business lol.

Problem is i would have to close up business and go back to college as i have no relevant qualifications&#8230;. LOL i would need A* x 3 at A level science to even stand a chance of getting on a course&#8230;. im a smart fker though so not worried about that. just being skint until I get on my practical years would suck and that is a minimum of 5 years from now :/

waiting to hear back from admissions to see what my options are.

probably give me a big foxtrot oscar lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Well I have been looking in to going to medical school to train to be a Doctor lol. I am sick of sitting behind a computer doing bullsh1t business lol.
> 
> Problem is i would have to close up business and go back to college as i have no relevant qualifications&#8230;. LOL i would need A* x 3 at A level science to even stand a chance of getting on a course&#8230;. im a smart fker though so not worried about that. just being skint until I get on my practical years would suck and that is a minimum of 5 years from now :/
> 
> ...


Fcuk me, that can't be taken lightly!! How old r u?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Fcuk me, that can't be taken lightly!! How old r u?


I am 27 almost 28.

Its not being taken lightly. My missus has said she would support me and she is as good as gold. It looks like I would have to move away from home as well which sucks but I cant keep doing what I am doing now for the next 40 years&#8230;. lol

I figure it would cost me about 300k in lost earnings plus student loan to retrain. I also think it could take more than 1 year of applications to get on a course so i could be close to 30 by the time I would start. :/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Well I have been looking in to going to medical school to train to be a Doctor lol. I am sick of sitting behind a computer doing bullsh1t business lol.
> 
> Problem is i would have to close up business and go back to college as i have no relevant qualifications&#8230;. LOL i would need A* x 3 at A level science to even stand a chance of getting on a course&#8230;. im a smart fker though so not worried about that. just being skint until I get on my practical years would suck and that is a minimum of 5 years from now :/
> 
> ...


Good for you *****!!

Would be worth it in the long run mate if you can do it 

Lol at foxtrot oscar :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good for you *****!!
> 
> Would be worth it in the long run mate if you can do it
> 
> Lol at foxtrot oscar :lol:


I am really nervous to see what admissions say. The acceptance rate on the courses is about 1% lol. It looks like I would end up applying and applying and applying till I got on something :/ could be a few years of rejections ahhhh so annoying! We need good doctors&#8230;


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I am really nervous to see what admissions say. The acceptance rate on the courses is about 1% lol. It looks like I would end up applying and applying and applying till I got on something :/ could be a few years of rejections ahhhh so annoying! We need good doctors&#8230;


If all else fails just make a UGL :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> If all else fails just make a UGL :lol:


i seriously think thats the only way I will fund it&#8230; lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I am 27 almost 28.
> 
> Its not being taken lightly. My missus has said she would support me and she is as good as gold. It looks like I would have to move away from home as well which sucks but I cant keep doing what I am doing now for the next 40 years&#8230;. lol
> 
> I figure it would cost me about 300k in lost earnings plus student loan to retrain. I also think it could take more than 1 year of applications to get on a course so i could be close to 30 by the time I would start. :/


Good on u m8, u got big balls


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I swear gear makes u more driven work wise lol!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Good on u m8, u got big balls


the missis would disagree but thanks lol

Looks like it might be 2 years at college to do a HE diploma in science +_+ ****. Least ill be the coolest guy on campus turning up in


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I swear gear makes u more driven work wise lol!!


mate training and peds have changed me. im a mother fcukning machine


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well i can get funding to be a doctor thats good lol

need to sort my cv to get on access course +_+ have to retake maths and english GCSE holy sh1t been over 10 years since i left school lol i have too get A's i only got C's


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> well i can get funding to be a doctor thats good lol
> 
> need to sort my cv to get on access course +_+ have to retake maths and english GCSE holy sh1t been over 10 years since i left school lol i have too get A's i only got C's


Good luck mate!

Wouldn't catch me doing it again :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good luck mate!
> 
> Wouldn't catch me doing it again :lol:


If I start it wouldn't be until next September gotta sort cv tonight :-/

Had a good heavy chest and bicep session. Did 15mins of abs and 15 of hiit after tired now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> If I start it wouldn't be until next September gotta sort cv tonight :-/
> 
> Had a good heavy chest and bicep session. Did 15mins of abs and 15 of hiit after tired now


Back in business mate!!

Heavy chest, How heavy?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Back in business mate!!
> 
> Heavy chest, How heavy?


Nowhere near my max of 40kg DBS but did 30k lol :-(


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Nowhere near my max of 40kg DBS but did 30k lol :-(


Same as me then lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

how long you been training mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> how long you been training mate?


a couple of years. but properly not very long at all less than a year. lol

heres me when i started training 

around 140lbs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Same as me then lol


I reckon i could of blasted 1rm of 50kg when i was on tren haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> a couple of years. but properly not very long at all less than a year. lol
> 
> heres me when i started training
> 
> ...


Awesome progress mate!



Sambuca said:


> I reckon i could of blasted 1rm of 50kg when i was on tren haha


Haha, i was creeping up to them on tren 

If I have a spotter I can push 40's. Chest is defo my weak spot!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Awesome progress mate!
> 
> Haha, i was creeping up to them on tren
> 
> If I have a spotter I can push 40's. Chest is defo my weak spot!!


Cheers buddy love that picture as you forget sometimes.

my shoulder has really stopped me from lifting heavy lately. I also pulled the intercostal muscles in my chest at xmas and they still fking hurt&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. i swore i cracked my breastplate or a rib as i couldnt breath but didnt go hospital ;(

i get a click in shoulders on the negative movement. HGH has helped a lot but still wont go away :/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers buddy love that picture as you forget sometimes.
> 
> my shoulder has really stopped me from lifting heavy lately. I also pulled the intercostal muscles in my chest at xmas and they still fking hurt&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. i swore i cracked my breastplate or a rib as i couldnt breath but didnt go hospital ;(
> 
> i get a click in shoulders on the negative movement. HGH has helped a lot but still wont go away :/


Defo forget, especially those days you feel small lol

PMSL, so in other words you are broken


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Defo forget, especially those days you feel small lol
> 
> PMSL, so in other words you are broken


lol ye :/ i dont get my chest its above breastplate in the middle its sore constantly tbh i just forgot about it and it doesnt really effect me too much. just everytime i sneeze or cough it comes back lol my mom (nurse) said its all the little tiny muscles attaches to your rib cage :s

missis is off to the post office for u


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol ye :/ i dont get my chest its above breastplate in the middle its sore constantly tbh i just forgot about it and it doesnt really effect me too much. just everytime i sneeze or cough it comes back lol my mom (nurse) said its all the little tiny muscles attaches to your rib cage :s
> 
> missis is off to the post office for u


So not much you can do about it really then ? That's a bugger mate.

She's a good 'un. Tell her she can drive up and see me if she want to hand deliver it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So not much you can do about it really then ? That's a bugger mate.
> 
> She's a good 'un. Tell her she can drive up and see me if she want to hand deliver it


lol. ill ask no promises!

ye seems like **** all i can do&#8230; :/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol. ill ask no promises!
> 
> ye seems like **** all i can do&#8230; :/


I'll meet her half way 

Yeah its defo one of those fcukers of an injury by the sounds of it mate!! HGH make a great noticeable difference ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'll meet her half way
> 
> Yeah its defo one of those fcukers of an injury by the sounds of it mate!! HGH make a great noticeable difference ?


its made a massive difference to the inflamtion i get in my rhomboid from decades of poor posture. as for shoulder clicking its about 50% better than it was but its been 6 months really. its down to poor posture my right shoulder sits about 1-2 inchs higher than left due to crazy ass curvature of the spine lol.

training has improved my back so much though im about 1 inch taller since starting


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i look like a right whinging sod haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> its made a massive difference to the inflamtion i get in my rhomboid from decades of poor posture. as for shoulder clicking its about 50% better than it was but its been 6 months really. its down to poor posture my right shoulder sits about 1-2 inchs higher than left due to crazy ass curvature of the spine lol.
> 
> training has improved my back so much though im about 1 inch taller since starting


Have you thought about having deep tissue massage for your pains mate, if you can find a good one your onto a winner, i have one every 2 weeks and couldnt live/lift without them now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> its made a massive difference to the inflamtion i get in my rhomboid from decades of poor posture. as for shoulder clicking its about 50% better than it was but its been 6 months really. its down to poor posture my right shoulder sits about 1-2 inchs higher than left due to crazy ass curvature of the spine lol.
> 
> training has improved my back so much though im about 1 inch taller since starting


Ouch, so you walked like a gimp. Ya daft sod!



Sambuca said:


> i look like a right whinging sod haha


Yes, yes you do


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Have you thought about having deep tissue massage for your pains mate, if you can find a good one your onto a winner, i have one every 2 weeks and couldnt live/lift without them now


i do get them but only a couple times a year. i need to get them more often for sure.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i do get them but only a couple times a year. i need to get them more often for sure.


I find every 2 weeks is just right for me, she clicks and re aligns my back also which is good for posture and symmetry as well as providing the muscles with good blood flow

I do get mine quite abit cheaper as i know the person well so im lucky that way, wheni comp prep ill be going to 1 x ew


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I find every 2 weeks is just right for me, she clicks and re aligns my back also which is good for posture and symmetry as well as providing the muscles with good blood flow
> 
> I do get mine quite abit cheaper as i know the person well so im lucky that way, wheni comp prep ill be going to 1 x ew


are you gonna get a journal up for comp prep? when you starting?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Better late than never.. In


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Better late than never.. In


mate your looking in sick shape good job.

and yey your in you can see my whining haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> are you gonna get a journal up for comp prep? when you starting?


definitely mate still got time for a bulk and re comp first then the first comp ill be doing is arround May with the second one a week later.

I should be low enough body fat to do a 12 week diet, could get away with 10 but don't want to leave anything to chance, In the past ive been so out of shape ive had to do 16 week diets and still not hit 100% condition but that was a lifetime ago and im a new and improved version now lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> definitely mate still got time for a bulk and re comp first then the first comp ill be doing is arround May with the second one a week later.
> 
> I should be low enough body fat to do a 12 week diet, could get away with 10 but don't want to leave anything to chance, In the past ive been so out of shape ive had to do 16 week diets and still not hit 100% condition but that was a lifetime ago and im a new and improved version now lol


I am sure you will do it no problem! you got some size in your avi!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bit of friday afternoon tunage :2guns:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I am sure you will do it no problem! you got some size in your avi!


Thanks mate, im aiming on a good 2 stone off my next cycle and you've seen what its going to be so you know theres a good chance lol......Bring on the M1test 

Its all ready and sitting at home


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, im aiming on a good 2 stone off my next cycle and you've seen what its going to be so you know theres a good chance lol......Bring on the M1test
> 
> Its all ready and sitting at home


bleedin eck 2 stone  lol what will that put you up too?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> bleedin eck 2 stone  lol what will that put you up too?


im about 13. and 3/4 now a tad under 14 at 5.5" so should be just under 16 if i can with bodyfat no higher than 15% maX


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> bit of friday afternoon tunage :2guns:


And to think, I actually paused Chris De Burgh - Lady In Red, to listen to this.:no:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> im about 13. and 3/4 now a tad under 14 at 5.5" so should be just under 16 if i can with bodyfat no higher than 15% maX


lol you gonna look like a square. haha

im 6ft 2 and a bit and 13.1 atm ;'( lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> And to think, I actually paused Chris De Burgh - Lady In Red, to listen to this.:no:


haha lady in red is a good tune though mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> haha lady in red is a good tune though mate


I always find myself listening to it if I've watched American Psycho recently....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lol im just listening to a dnb mix and there is a skit of american pyscho.

Sabrina just eat it


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> lol you gonna look like a square. haha
> 
> im 6ft 2 and a bit and 13.1 atm ;'( lol


haha more like an upside down triangle as i have a 30" waist atm lol...looking forward to your pic and weigh in on monday and creeping them carbs up 

when you send everything over on monday please can you list the diet as you are having it so i know were both on the same page and also give a brief on supps and vits ect just be 100% sure


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Update

Big back session on friday

D grip pull downs 3 x 8 up to 75kg (heaviest machine would go)

close grip pull downs 3 x 8 up to 75kg

t bar rows 3 x 8 40kg + machine which weighs a ton i was bolloxed by now

deadlifts - omg i am such a pussy at these 3 x 8 100kg i was so done in i could barely stand up :/ lol

one arm rows

abs till i was cramped up then 10 mins of HIIT

Saturday i had a large dominos pizza and 2 krispy kremes nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom had a pretty relaxing weekend

got my hands on WC deca and test which i have started. waiting on M1t to arrive but have some dbol which ill use in the mean time.

looking forward to shoulders and triceps tonight its my 10-12 rep week this week will do some abs and HIIT after as well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Update
> 
> Big back session on friday
> 
> ...


Nice session mate, probably too tall to do well on deadlifts :lol:

Looks a solid session though, think i will do some a similar one today :beer:

Fat Fcuk with the pizza 

Whens the M1T arrive ya junkie, dbol will do the trick for a few days.

Food today? what ya got.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, probably too tall to do well on deadlifts :lol:
> 
> Looks a solid session though, think i will do some a similar one today :beer:
> 
> ...


i struggle with squats and deads really bad lol

i get matey boy who owns gym to help me with squats. I end up just standing in middle of gym trying to get the form right as i have such long legs and am very inflexible so jst fall over LOL

food wise

oats and whey 5g glutamine 5g creatine

ON oat bar with pack of almonds

got veg and sweet pot with lean mince for lunch today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i struggle with squats and deads really bad lol
> 
> i get matey boy who owns gym to help me with squats. I end up just standing in middle of gym trying to get the form right as i have such long legs and am very inflexible so jst fall over LOL
> 
> ...


Leg press and BOR it is 

Good lad, just posted a link in that Nut thread, here - http://www.naturallygoodfood.co.uk/Bulk_Nuts


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Shoulders and triceps

Shoulder press 3 x 12 up to 20kg es

Raises 3 x 12 5kg up to 10kg es

Sit down lateral raises things 3 x 12 8kg es :-D

Shrugs 3 x 12 60kg

Vbar push downs 3 x 12 70kg

Overhead donkey ball pull thing 3 x 12 40kg

Skull crushers 10kg es

15 mins abs

10mins hiit

I was ruined lol :-D

Annoyed not sure ill have a car Tomoz to get to gym :-( both having work done lol *cry*

Had plenty of food today and looking fwrd to getting my m1t! Will run that before dbol.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Shoulders and triceps
> 
> Shoulder press 3 x 12 up to 20kg es
> 
> ...


Good session there mate  Have you always done Triceps on Shoulder day?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good session there mate  Have you always done Triceps on Shoulder day?


Well been doing y3t training method for about 3 months now so for past three months lol.

I like it on shoulder day,

My days look like this

Shoulders triceps

Legs

Rest

Chest biceps

Back

I'm ruined every session.

Week 1 is heavy 6-8 reps

Week 2 10-12

Week 3 15-20

Rinse and repeat!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Well been doing y3t training method for about 3 months now so for past three months lol.
> 
> I like it on shoulder day,
> 
> ...


Looks good mate; one thing I have been doing is on back day doing triceps then and then as you already are doing biceps on chest day.

I find my tri's already get a battering on shoulders day and chest day so I dont get to hit them as hard as I would like. By switching it like I have I really hit them hard now and have noticed a real difference in growth and strength now. Maybe an idea mate if they start to lag?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Looks good mate; one thing I have been doing is on back day doing triceps then and then as you already are doing biceps on chest day.
> 
> I find my tri's already get a battering on shoulders day and chest day so I dont get to hit them as hard as I would like. By switching it like I have I really hit them hard now and have noticed a real difference in growth and strength now. Maybe an idea mate if they start to lag?


I found on chest day as I only do dumbbells my triceps don't get battered as much as if I was using a bb. Might do some triceps on back day anyway for a bit twice a week. Need massive arms lol

Cheers!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I found on chest day as I only do dumbbells my triceps don't get battered as much as if I was using a bb. Might do some triceps on back day anyway for a bit twice a week. Need massive arms lol
> 
> Cheers!


Sam if you train back like a beast you wont have enough energy to do triceps lol, i takes me over an hour just to do back alone starting off always with 4 sets of almighty deadlifts lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Sam if you train back like a beast you wont have enough energy to do triceps lol, i takes me over an hour just to do back alone starting off always with 4 sets of almighty deadlifts lol


this is true. i trained back so hard friday i was just done in mate.

i do like the idea of throwing extra things in especially after watching a rich piana vid where he was like ye i just do whatever the fk i want lol.

i been doing deadlifts last but one and by lst set im so fked up i just wanna go to bed if im honest lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> this is true. i trained back so hard friday i was just done in mate.
> 
> i do like the idea of throwing extra things in especially after watching a rich piana vid where he was like ye i just do whatever the fk i want lol.
> 
> i been doing deadlifts last but one and by lst set im so fked up i just wanna go to bed if im honest lol


best thing to do is like i did on last cycle / jurno and if you want to throw arms in then just do a separate day aswel ontop just for arms but you have to be careful where you put it in so your rested.

rich is a monster, love his vids, also you tube up the Kali muscle story, his vids are cool too






Another hard looking Mo-Fo lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> best thing to do is like i did on last cycle / jurno and if you want to throw arms in then just do a separate day aswel ontop just for arms but you have to be careful where you put it in so your rested.
> 
> rich is a monster, love his vids, also you tube up the Kali muscle story, his vids are cool too
> 
> ...


I will watch that with a cuppa lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I smashed end of three fingers on left hànd. Blood squirted out the tip of my finger :-( lol Ffs hope I can grip Thursday or it will be leg dày for rest of week :-/


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I smashed end of three fingers on left hànd. Blood squirted out the tip of my finger :-( lol Ffs hope I can grip Thursday or it will be leg dày for rest of week :-/


Eouwwwwwww.....bleuuuurrrrgh..that musta hurt a lot! Strap it up and gerronwivit?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Eouwwwwwww.....bleuuuurrrrgh..that musta hurt a lot! Strap it up and gerronwivit?


Put ice in and other half gave me a cocodamol lol. Annoying :-/

Lol yeye ill get on with it (maybe in a pussy lol)


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Well been doing y3t training method for about 3 months now so for past three months lol.
> 
> I like it on shoulder day,
> 
> ...


do you do your shoulder presses at 90 degree angle on the bench or a notch down?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dbaird said:


> do you do your shoulder presses at 90 degree angle on the bench or a notch down?


Hi mate. I give it a notch back. I'm an I flexible fcked lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Hi mate. I give it a notch back. I'm an I flexible fcked lol


I am trying to decide what's better lol, Its less of a strain and I can lift more with a notch back, but don't want my rear delts to miss out :confused1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dbaird said:


> I am trying to decide what's better lol, Its less of a strain and I can lift more with a notch back, but don't want my rear delts to miss out :confused1:


Might be worth adding something like this in after normal raises


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Might be worth adding something like this in after normal raises


i tried them the other week but felt a bit awkward.. maybe I was using to much weight...

been adding these in


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well in a and e with fingers lol. Im such a poof almost passed out due to pain. Nothing broken but I have to come bk to have a needle through nail :-/

So much for training.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I smashed end of three fingers on left hànd. Blood squirted out the tip of my finger :-( lol Ffs hope I can grip Thursday or it will be leg dày for rest of week :-/


I've liked that post because it made me laugh you bloody idiot 

How?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Shut then really really hard in car door lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Shut then really really hard in car door lol.


Clown


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca's illness and injury diaries


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Sambuca's illness and injury diaries


Pmsl

july 8th epic diareah and sickness where I lost a stone in body wweight

july 15th flu

July22nd and 25th thought had stroke from migraines with crazy aauras

jily 30th shut fingers in car door


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 131500
> 
> 
> View attachment 131501


Guns look sweet mate!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

They are only Ickle.

Lol cheers


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 131500
> 
> 
> View attachment 131501


Looking good matey


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

welllllll no chance of doing chest and biceps i had a red hot needle through my finger nail last night yuk lol

finally getting the gt tubro fixed tonight though woohoo


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

oh weighed in at 185lbs at the doctors yesterday


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> welllllll no chance of doing chest and biceps i had a red hot needle through my finger nail last night yuk lol
> 
> finally getting the gt tubro fixed tonight though woohoo


WTF did you do?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> WTF did you do?


SHut my fingers in the car door pmsl. it was ridiculous. the pain was 10/10 finger swelled up like a sausage. ive cut end of finger off, had severe burns, broken my arms etc nothing compared to this pain from such a little accident.

red hot needle put through nail and all the blood squirted out the end lol. i took 120mg codeine and it did **** all to stop the pain&#8230;. lol. its so much better today but cant move finger so legs for me tomoz lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> SHut my fingers in the car door pmsl. it was ridiculous. the pain was 10/10 finger swelled up like a sausage. ive cut end of finger off, had severe burns, broken my arms etc nothing compared to this pain from such a little accident.
> 
> red hot needle put through nail and all the blood squirted out the end lol. i took 120mg codeine and it did **** all to stop the pain&#8230;. lol. its so much better today but cant move finger so legs for me tomoz lol


Jesus christ bud hahaha

Doing legs isn't a bad thing! Embrace leg day


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Jesus christ bud hahaha
> 
> Doing legs isn't a bad thing! Embrace leg day


i cant wait! gonna have to do hack squats =[ cant wait for bloody car to be working again either!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i cant wait! gonna have to do hack squats =[ cant wait for bloody car to be working again either!


Love me some Hack Squats, don't do them often enough, should do them more often. Them & walking weighted lunges.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Love me some Hack Squats, don't do them often enough, should do them more often. Them & walking weighted lunges.


i used to do loads of lunges love em. always get weird looks off the bicep boys when doing leg raises in to lunges. like wtf is he doing


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i used to do loads of lunges love em. always get weird looks off the bicep boys when doing leg raises in to lunges. like wtf is he doing


Girls love curls tho brah  Well thats what they think anyway haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PMSL at you and your blackened sausage finger


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL at you and your blackened sausage finger


haha. i just caught the end and nearly cried lol. nom nom nom steak nom nom nom


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha. i just caught the end and nearly cried lol. nom nom nom steak nom nom nom


MTFU 

Mmmmm, Steak at lunch always tastes better.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> MTFU
> 
> Mmmmm, Steak at lunch always tastes better.


ok ok ill man the fk up haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Off oop north tomorrow on business. Hopefully get bk in time for legs. Missus out all weekend so lots of porn I mean um urrrr

 blood keeps comin out the middle. lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Clumsy Cvnt :lol:


ha ive been a right old mess the past few weeks lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Clumsy Cvnt :lol:


x2

and that desk is a sh1t hole!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> You need a special helmet and some crayons ?!


Haha id love some crayons might distract me from posting on here



R0BLET said:


> x2
> 
> and that desk is a sh1t hole!


I'm just so busy....

Posting on here all day :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Haha id love some crayons might distract me from posting on here
> 
> I'm just so busy....
> 
> Posting on here all day :lol:


PMSL

Anyway, where are you 'tup north tomorrow?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Manchester to see my site developers.

I'd normally ask Liam or will to meet up but pointless with my finger.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Gt turbo fixed yey


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Gt turbo fixed yey


Braaaap tshhh


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning sosage fingers...  have a great weekend..x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning sosage fingers...  have a great weekend..x


Ty flubs!

I ate some chocolate shhhhh

Have a good weekend too


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 131869
> View attachment 131870


looking good in pic 2 sam, how you finding the karaboyln for pumps strength ect, have you tried it yet


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> looking good in pic 2 sam, how you finding the karaboyln for pumps strength ect, have you tried it yet


It's on my to buy list last thing to get. After holiday, car respray and head gasket dieing I'm bladdy skint lol

I have barely trained as well can't wait to get in gym as normal so annoying!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> It's on my to buy list last thing to get. After holiday, car respray and head gasket dieing I'm bladdy skint lol
> 
> I have barely trained as well can't wait to get in gym as normal so annoying!


I have some at home and will be using as part of my mass gaining cycle that I start on monday, cant wait to blow up like a balloon lol.

Yeh i know its a bit frustrating eh but we will get some good meat on ya when you can hit it 100%.

Has diet been bang on so far, im planning to add more carbs as from monday but lets see how you summarize your week and let me know how your feeling and looking ect


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I have some at home and will be using as part of my mass gaining cycle that I start on monday, cant wait to blow up like a balloon lol.
> 
> Yeh i know its a bit frustrating eh but we will get some good meat on ya when you can hit it 100%.
> 
> Has diet been bang on so far, im planning to add more carbs as from monday but lets see how you summarize your week and let me know how your feeling and looking ect


Diet has been spot on other than some chocolate last night lol missed post workout food as i haven't been training which sucks :-(


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Diet has been spot on other than some chocolate last night lol missed post workout food as i haven't been training which sucks :-(


Good do mate, and a little choc in this stage is no biggie so least you will be maintaining weight at least id of thought.

sometimes when i go back to training after a few days off i can put 4-5lbs weight back on just through glycogen storage


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Back to training today. 15-20 rep range on shoulders and triceps

Sausage finger did not really get in my way lol.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Back to training today. 15-20 rep range on shoulders and triceps
> 
> Sausage finger did not really get in my way lol.


good to see your back on track in the gym mate :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> good to see your back on track in the gym mate :beer:


tell me about it! smashed it  i swear i always look likes im about to collapse when i walk out of gym. everyone stands at counter trying to chat to me while the sweat is pouring off me and im out of breath trying to get to the car for my protein shake lol. makes me sound anti social +_+


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Legs tonight 2 sets 20 reps

Leg extensions 30kg this blooming crippled me to get 20 reps out

Leg press two plates plus machine

Squats 40kg lol for 20 reps

Ham curls

Stiff legged deads

Calves

Abs

Stepper

High rep week really ruins you love it legs are like jelly lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 132272


Looking...... Well I have no idea as its pitch black lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking...... Well I have no idea as its pitch black lol


bloody hell dont ask for much ;D


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I always wonder what youre using to take pics and where youre taking them :laugh:

Can never bloody see them right, i reckon its to appear more tanned :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I always wonder what youre using to take pics and where youre taking them :laugh:
> 
> Can never bloody see them right, i reckon its to appear more tanned :laugh:


my tan is fading need 6mins for a top up lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ther you go Mr Tommy


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 132322
> View attachment 132323
> 
> 
> ther you go Mr Tommy


I still thinks you need to work out how to operate ze phone self timer :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How's the pins *****? Chicken legs or tree trunks......


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking lean man


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> How's the pins *****? Chicken legs or tree trunks......


Chicken legs bro lol they are skinny but can see split in quad haha



reza85 said:


> Looking lean man


Ty reza I'm happy with condition considering I was on 0 carbs and am now on a lot  weight piled on loads.

Hope ur ok buddy and things going well! How's ur training atm?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Training is ok mate ticking just lifting and eating no goals or structor but all will change soon I hope lol.

Good to see ur doing well with eltoro buddy


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh and u said ur cutting on 3000 k that's huge amount at ur weight what has he got u bulking on ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Oh and u said ur cutting on 3000 k that's huge amount at ur weight what has he got u bulking on ?


Cheers!

Well it's very similar to what Scott put me on not so much fats now but quite a bit of carbs oats, rice, just standard stuff. Plenty of meat and protein.

Tbh when I was cutting my metabolism was insane before i started and I used various peds. Dnp,clen,t3,tren,hgh so 3000 Cals was more like 500 Cals haha

Get a journal up when u me ready as u were a strong fuxker last year^^ and u know ur sh1t


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Good leg session.
> 
> Are u alternating high reps to low rep weeks?


Yep! Next week will be heavy 6-8 reps. Then 10-12 week after then bk to 15-20. Really enjoyable routine.

Have to leave weight ego at the door on high rep week lol and tbh its ye hardest week. Burn and pump is awesome.

Hope u had a good session ill check journal!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi Sambuca...going well, jolly good chappie, jolly good...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Good to mix it up. Keeps the shock factor high.
> 
> I'm doing high rep quads at the moment. With big pause squeeze at the top of every rep. Makes me feel sick.
> 
> Oh yes. Quad session was brill as always.


Sounds good. Nothing like jelly legs an wanting to puke hehe



Flubs said:


> Oi oi Sambuca...going well, jolly good chappie, jolly good...


Oh flubs!!! It's going great my sausage finger doesn't hurt now and I can go gym woohoo hope ur still showing those weights whose boss. That leg session u posted last week made me cry a little at the though lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

gym cannot come soon enough today :2guns:

chest and biceps yey!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> gym cannot come soon enough today :2guns:
> 
> chest and biceps yey!


Work those guns !!!

How is the finger anyway?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Work those guns !!!
> 
> How is the finger anyway?


still as swollen as when i did if not more&#8230;. lol doesnt hurt though just uncomfortable +_+. might try slin pin in side see if i can drain a bit more lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> still as swollen as when i did if not more&#8230;. lol doesnt hurt though just uncomfortable +_+. might try slin pin in side see if i can drain a bit more lol


YOU CRAZY !!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ah sexy jap girls <3

as for crazy i was in a meeting friday and was told i was ****ing mental so&#8230;.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ah sexy jap girls <3
> 
> as for crazy i was in a meeting friday and was told i was ****ing mental so&#8230;.


New business idea got turned down then? UGL


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol not turned down as I pay them to do what I say.

He was right though I like to think its being eccentric tbh


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@R0BLET looking HENCH LOL in avi 

high rep chest and biceps

incline db press 10kg ^^

incline flys 15lbs

dips body weight

cable corssovers 15kg

bb curls 20kg

db curls 7.5kg es

narrow grip curls

weighted crunches

weighted twists

plank

x 2

might look like im a pussy but i think its the hardest week high rep but felt awesome  ruined!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> @R0BLET looking HENCH LOL in avi
> 
> high rep chest and biceps
> 
> ...


Why thank you 

DOMs yet


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mate i had doms by time i got home. i still got doms from legs on tuesday&#8230;. lol im ruined this week back tonight :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> mate i had doms by time i got home. i still got doms from legs on tuesday&#8230;. lol im ruined this week back tonight :2guns:


Pussy 

LOL

Smash that back up!!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> mate i had doms by time i got home. i still got doms from legs on tuesday&#8230;. lol im ruined this week back tonight :2guns:


To quote @R0BLET - PUSSSSSSYYYYYYY


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> To quote @roblet - PUSSSSSSYYYYYYY


back to low reps and heavy next week ^^ lets see what i can do


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> @R0BLET
> 
> incline flys 15lbs


Please tell me you didn't pick up those silver db's that no man goes near :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo sambuca....just in to check out wits happening in your neck of the woods....many doms hey? It's sorta goooooood but bad right? Hehe...

Happy Saturday to ya...


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Where you based Sam?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Please tell me you didn't pick up those silver db's that no man goes near :lol:


Shhhh I tell myself its ok on high rep week lol



Flubs said:


> Ullo sambuca....just in to check out wits happening in your neck of the woods....many doms hey? It's sorta goooooood but bad right? Hehe...
> 
> Happy Saturday to ya...


Cheers flubs. Lots of doms! Back in bits today but feels good! Have a nice day



ClarkyBoy said:


> Where you based Sam?


West Midlands the Black Country. Lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Remember using them for rotator cuff work and that was embarrassing enough :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> West Midlands the Black Country. Lol


Shagged a girl from Shifnal once, horrific accent.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Shagged a girl from Shifnal once, horrific accent.


I read that as 'horrific accident'

Probably not far wrong tho


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

MutantX said:


> I read that as 'horrific accident'
> 
> Probably not far wrong tho


The only accident was her old man opening her bedroom door when she was on top of me. Very awkward.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Weighed in at 192lbs this evening. Normally weigh Monday morning so will see what I am. Hopefully 187+


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Massive yet?

Morning samantha.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just rechecked my weight 13.7 is 189 not 192 pmsl lol

anyway weigh in this morning i was 183&#8230; thats mental

@R0BLET na not massive ;( i ate a lot of cake and ice cream yesterday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> just rechecked my weight 13.7 is 189 not 192 pmsl lol
> 
> anyway weigh in this morning i was 183&#8230; thats mental
> 
> @R0BLET na not massive ;( i ate a lot of cake and ice cream yesterday


Don't feel guilty on a bulk lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Don't feel guilty on a bulk lol


I had cake, apple crumble, custard and ice cream with 2 caramel wafers + 2 helpings of ice cream +_+ lol nom nom nom nom nom nom nom was yummy ^_^


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I had cake, apple crumble, custard and ice cream with 2 caramel wafers + 2 helpings of ice cream +_+ lol nom nom nom nom nom nom nom was yummy ^_^


So jealous!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> So jealous!!


im still stuffed  haha

off for shoulders in an hour cannot wait ^^


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> im still stuffed  haha
> 
> off for shoulders in an hour cannot wait ^^


go smash it sam


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> im still stuffed  haha
> 
> off for shoulders in an hour cannot wait ^^


I can imagine :lol:

I did shoulders today too, had an amazing session! Enjoy


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> go smash it sam


Cheers. if i can get a spot ill see how heavy i can go on Shoulder press need to ruin myself ^^


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I can imagine :lol:
> 
> I did shoulders today too, had an amazing session! Enjoy


do you do shoulders on their own?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> do you do shoulders on their own?


Well I did cardio afterwards but yeah that's the only muscle group I'll train that day. If I have time I might finish up with some sets of tricep work.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Well I did cardio afterwards but yeah that's the only muscle group I'll train that day. If I have time I might finish up with some sets of tricep work.


sounds like a big session. i do 4 shoulder exercises and 3 triceps with abs and sometimes cardio after


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I had cake, apple crumble, custard and ice cream with 2 caramel wafers + 2 helpings of ice cream +_+ lol nom nom nom nom nom nom nom was yummy ^_^


Fat fùck


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Training was good last night no spotter but was happy with the intensity of workout.

in other news i am now retaking my english maths and science doing iGCSEs i need all A's wish me luck +_+


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Training was good last night no spotter but was happy with the intensity of workout.
> 
> in other news i am now retaking my english maths and science doing iGCSEs i need all A's wish me luck +_+


Session wrote up FFS lol.

Haha, good luck yoof :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Session wrote up FFS lol.
> 
> Haha, good luck yoof :beer:


Shoulder press 25kg x 8 i think i could do 30+ no probs need to push my self a bit but scared of my right shoulder shredding itself

db raises - duno but where heavy fckers (@mutantx silver dumbells pmsl)

rear delt rasies - 8kg but this killed me +_+

shrugs 100kg for 8 - my spine compacted itself +_+

vbar pushdowns - up to whole weight stack (whats that like 80+kg?)

overhead donkeyball pull things - 55kg

skull crushers - 12kg doing it as El Toro did in video and they are obliterated today.

weighted abs

10kg crunches

10kg twists

10kg on back plank for as long as i could

leg raises

i am meant to do bb raises but my shoulder cannot cope with them. nothing seems to have helped with the click i get in my bicep. my right shoulder sits a bit higher than left and seems to be more dominate in taking weight trying to account for this is hard.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i need to get all A+ grades at GCSE level +_+ luckily my other half is a teacher lol so hopefully if i knuckle down i can do it +_+ fking hate doing work lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> just rechecked my weight 13.7 is 189 not 192 pmsl lol
> 
> anyway weigh in this morning i was 183&#8230; thats mental
> 
> @R0BLET na not massive ;( i ate a lot of cake and ice cream yesterday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


>


haha fker

not sure what going on with my weight iw as 13.10 at gym last night. thats 2 stone 3lbs heavier than when i went on holiday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

had a cracking leg session last night.

hams quads and glutes all demolished. funnily enough my calves are ok this week. seems to be high reps that ruin them.

leg extenions full stack

leg press 225kg i think plus machine

squats a measley 100kg :/ had to do it on smith machine as squat rack had a que. sh1t at these 

ham curls 35kg bleurgh awful things

stiff leg deads did it with 20kg dbs

calf raises 120kg for 8


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> had a cracking leg session last night.
> 
> hams quads and glutes all demolished. funnily enough my calves are ok this week. seems to be high reps that ruin them.
> 
> ...


Come to the dark side, we have 2 squat racks lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Good leg sesh. :thumbup1:
> 
> High rep calves ruin me too.


 i spoke to soon calves are sore today lol



MutantX said:


> Come to the dark side, we have 2 squat racks lol


neverrrrrrrr. you like it up there? good atmosphere?  i suppose u do have ladies there unlike MF


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i spoke to soon calves are sore today lol
> 
> neverrrrrrrr. you like it up there? good atmosphere?  i suppose u do have ladies there unlike MF


Ear phones go in, DMX goes on and I spend a good 45 mins perving on the bishes 

I mean lifting weights :laugh:

Like I said tho the only reason I changed was to train pre work and it's making life much easier :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Ear phones go in, DMX goes on and I spend a good 45 mins perving on the bishes
> 
> I mean lifting weights :laugh:
> 
> Like I said tho the only reason I changed was to train pre work and it's making life much easier :thumb:


have you seen @slimfat up there? he seems to have disappeared


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

oh hes deleted his account lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Not really sure how I missed this Sam - I bet you are enjoying bulking after starving yourself for so long......Subbed x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Not really sure how I missed this Sam - I bet you are enjoying bulking after starving yourself for so long......Subbed x


Thanks Jo. It is amazing. I am not even getting fat so its even better  any pics of lions and giraffes up yet? (ill take a peek in a minute!!!!)  x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Another good session :thumb:

Chest and biceps

Db press 35kg for 2 sets. No spotter so good for me!

Db flys 18kg

Dips

Cable crossovers 35kg

Bb curls 30kg

Db curls 18kg

Abs


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Another good session :thumb:
> 
> Chest and biceps
> 
> ...


Filling out nicely mate, how you finding the bulk?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Filling out nicely mate, how you finding the bulk?


Bulks great mate. Feel really good and still plenty of room for more food.

Weights up so much lol hopefully hit 14 stone soon! Cheers for poppin in


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Bulks great mate. Feel really good and still plenty of room for more food.
> 
> Weights up so much lol hopefully hit 14 stone soon! Cheers for poppin in


No worries mate, need some bulking motivation lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> No worries mate, need some bulking motivation lol


U started bulking? Eat food lift heavy and enjoy dominos pizza on a saturday^^


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> U started bulking? Eat food lift heavy and enjoy dominos pizza on a saturday^^


Well yeah introducing food back in slowly lol and still doing cardio but yeah bulking :whistling:

Mind reader that and a big bar of oreo dairy milk is my cheat for saturday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Well yeah introducing food back in slowly lol and still doing cardio but yeah bulking :whistling:
> 
> Mind reader that and a big bar of oreo dairy milk is my cheat for saturday


Haha sounds good. U got a journal up?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Haha sounds good. U got a journal up?


Yes mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/236673-goodfellas-sloooooow-steady-stage.html

Pop in


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Another good session :thumb:
> 
> Chest and biceps
> 
> ...


Lookiing good Sam, onwards and upwards :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Morning @Sambuca !
> 
> How's the finger? Still attached to the hand?
> 
> Have a super day :bounce:


well the finger is still attached :lol: but the nail looks like it will come off. still all swollen and bent 

Good morning to you have a good friday! hope you enjoyed your rest ^^



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Lookiing good Sam, onwards and upwards :beer:


Cheers Andy, really come on under your guidance!! Ty


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cleaned that car yet fatty? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Cleaned that car yet fatty? :lol:


na ill give it a go tmorrow i think. my brand new paint job is already covered in sh1t as well  boooo good job I can just take home all the cleaning products i want as i sell them ^^


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> na ill give it a go tmorrow i think. my brand new paint job is already covered in sh1t as well  boooo good job I can just take home all the cleaning products i want as i sell them ^^


Profitable then mate?

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Profitable then mate?
> 
> :lol:


just about lol

need to save as much money as possibly this year for my career change


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> just about lol
> 
> need to save as much money as possibly this year for my career change


Yes you do, so stop spending on that car :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yes you do, so stop spending on that car :lol:


i will need a diesel or something reliable to get me to college and back +_+ from where i live to stafford is like a good hour + in car dont think the renault would cope and the volvo does 17mpg


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i will need a diesel or something reliable to get me to college and back +_+ from where i live to stafford is like a good hour + in car dont think the renault would cope and the volvo does 17mpg


Time to become sensible Samantha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Time to become sensible Samantha


i was thinking a bmw 335d remapped 380bhp lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Have not updated for a bit.

Monday Shoulders. Was good

Tuesday Legs - this was a good session

Leg extensions 90kg

leg press 240kg

hack squat 120kg

ham curls 35kg

120kg calve raises

not sure on weight but hopefully when deca kicks in 14 stone will be passed!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

pretty damn hungry today. not sure what is going on had to have all my meals early. but running out of food lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> pretty damn hungry today. not sure what is going on had to have all my meals early. but running out of food lol


Hate when that happens, sometimes I have a nap if I'm hungry lol!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Hate when that happens, sometimes I have a nap if I'm hungry lol!!


i was going to bring a banana but forgot doh  and i forgot my post workout pineapple doh.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Hate when that happens, sometimes I have a nap if I'm hungry lol!!


I just wake even more hungry  #meatheadproblems


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i was going to bring a banana but forgot doh  and i forgot my post workout pineapple doh.


What are you like!! Go buy a tray of flapjack lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I just wake even more hungry  #meatheadproblems


haha love that yep meatheadproblems for sure pmsl

i ate 6 ricecakes with peanut butter to make up for it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im hungry

lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What are you like!! Go buy a tray of flapjack lol


i spent my last 30p on mixxedup light from lidl lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> im hungry
> 
> lol


me to got a whole bag of almonds here though pre workout ^^


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> im hungry
> 
> lol


I'm horny if that helps...?

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'm horny if that helps...?
> 
> :lol:


no..........no it doesnt

me too though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'm horny if that helps...?
> 
> :lol:


 :wub:

:rolleye:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i feel sick now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> no..........no it doesnt
> 
> me too though


Annoying being horny!! Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i feel sick now


Me too, but I just downed a 2ltr bottle of water lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Me too, but I just downed a 2ltr bottle of water lol


i just drank 300ml of myprotein fuse (they gave it me for free???) and a bag of almonds

i might try go to do a poo before gym


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i just drank 300ml of myprotein fuse (they gave it me for free???) and a bag of almonds
> 
> i might try go to do a poo before gym


Nice of them lol

Do it mate, picsornopoobeforegym 

Bought any GN yet?!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice of them lol
> 
> Do it mate, picsornopoobeforegym
> 
> Bought any GN yet?!


na lol gonna get 2 tubs of dymatize as i get it buy one get one free! and some TPW whey crips bars 

sorry haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> na lol gonna get 2 tubs of dymatize as i get it buy one get one free! and some TPW whey crips bars
> 
> sorry haha


Where is that from mate?

You will be!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

h34r:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Where is that from mate?
> 
> You will be!!


monster supplements with my protein discount card.

tbh its not actually buy one get one free as they are a tenner cheaper else where but for 50quid for 4.5kg of whey u cant complain? or can you :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/94/1/Dymatize-Nutrition-Elite-Whey-Protein----5.0-lb.html

not sure i can use my 10% off as well


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reading the reviews i should see good GAINZ


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> monster supplements with my protein discount card.
> 
> tbh its not actually buy one get one free as they are a tenner cheaper else where but for 50quid for 4.5kg of whey u cant complain? or can you :lol:


Cheaper elsewhere (srs)

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Cheaper elsewhere (srs)
> 
> :lol:


2tubs for 49.99? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 2tubs for 49.99? Lol


Yes I saw (srs)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yes I saw (srs)


where where!!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> where where!!!!


Secret !

Srs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Secret !
> 
> Srs


I cant even find nuffin ;'( I hate you guis

not (srs)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I cant even find nuffin ;'( I hate you guis
> 
> not (srs)


Good !!

Were you srs about not being srs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> where where!!!!


You can't be srs...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You can't be srs...


Oh I am srs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Good !!
> 
> Were you srs about not being srs


I am not sure. I was srs then i was not srs. this is getting more complicated than the hadron collider srs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I am not sure. I was srs then i was not srs. this is getting more complicated than the hadron collider srs


Beta phaggot


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Beta phaggot


Srs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Beta phaggot





R0BLET said:


> Srs


thats one step to far guys. OUTSIDE NOW OUTSIDE

rawr mmmmm time for gym in a minute!

p.s rob i did a good poo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> thats one step to far guys. OUTSIDE NOW OUTSIDE
> 
> rawr mmmmm time for gym in a minute!
> 
> p.s rob i did a good poo


Pmsl.

Good lad, píss time again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SRS?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I think he is srs mate


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Popped in but it was all a bit srs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Popped in but it was all a bit srs


SRS business in here mate, real srs business


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Popped in but it was all a bit srs


Not

sure

If

Still

SRs in here :-(


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chest and biceps tnight

Right delt started to get really twingy near the end had to stop biceps :-/ not sure wat was going on

:-(


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Popped in but it was all a bit srs


Why haven't you got a journal come on loads in avi!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Why haven't you got a journal come on loads in avi!


Cheers Sam,I don't actually think they'll be alot of interest in mine,there's more than enough already!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Cheers Sam,I don't actually think they'll be alot of interest in mine,there's more than enough already!


Better than this one lol. U getting coached?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Better than this one lol. U getting coached?


Yes mate,Con off of TM but he's just started posting back here again after a few years off. Wants me to drop about 5-8lbs from my avi pic before serious growth time starts. I'm doing extra cardio on non training days to try and lose these last few lbs quicker,want to get big!

Are you going to get coached again Sam? You seem very knowledgable so maybe go it alone eh?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Chest and biceps tnight
> 
> Right delt started to get really twingy near the end had to stop biceps :-/ not sure wat was going on
> 
> :-(


PUSSY - srs.



luther1 said:


> Yes mate,Con off of TM but he's just started posting back here again after a few years off. Wants me to drop about 5-8lbs from my avi pic before serious growth time starts. I'm doing extra cardio on non training days to try and lose these last few lbs quicker,want to get big!
> 
> Are you going to get coached again Sam? You seem very knowledgable so maybe go it alone eh?


I'm coaching him mate;

Bread diet with 1 weights session a week, massive in no time!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> PUSSY - srs.
> 
> I'm coaching him mate;
> 
> Bread diet with 1 weights session a week, massive in no time!


Got any space for my clientele?! Be well interested in that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Got any space for my clientele?! Be well interested in that


Oh i've lots of space mate, tbh just do this;

Meal 1 - Full Tiger Loaf, Slab of Lurpack - Lightly salted

Meal 2 - As above

Meal 3 - As above, plus 100g of salt

Meal 4 - Boneless Bucket

Meal 5 - Meal 1 again, add in carrots too.

Meal 6 - 200g Haribo's

Meal 7 - Meal 1 again.

Trust me, you'll be MASSIVE!

:lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Oh i've lots of space mate, tbh just do this;
> 
> Meal 1 - Full Tiger Loaf, Slab of Lurpack - Lightly salted
> 
> ...


Boom! On it already!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Boom! On it already!!!!


Best be!

Don't forget to thank me next year when you're on stage


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Best be!
> 
> Don't forget to thank me next year when you're on stage


I'll have your name printed on my trunks!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'll have your name printed on my trunks!


My real name is Geoffrey, so get that spread across your glutes please.

Appreciate the support and dedication to the diet mate.

@Sambuca - this is srs .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Yes mate,Con off of TM but he's just started posting back here again after a few years off. Wants me to drop about 5-8lbs from my avi pic before serious growth time starts. I'm doing extra cardio on non training days to try and lose these last few lbs quicker,want to get big!
> 
> Are you going to get coached again Sam? You seem very knowledgable so maybe go it alone eh?


 ah con he seems a nice guy, he's from us of a isn't he ? Lol. You will look insane dropping that much fat!

Tbh I probably won't get coached again I think I know enough to get me by tbh. Only thing ill get help with is mate who owns gym to blast me every few weeks make sure I'm working hard enough. I probably no more about drugs than training tbh lol



R0BLET said:


> Oh i've lots of space mate, tbh just do this;
> 
> Meal 1 - Full Tiger Loaf, Slab of Lurpack - Lightly salted
> 
> ...


 I'm on meal 6 I started with meal 6 though mmmmm haribo



R0BLET said:


> My real name is Geoffrey, so get that spread across your glutes please.
> 
> Appreciate the support and dedication to the diet mate.
> 
> @Sambuca - this is srs .


Geoffrey like the toys r us giraffe?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I'm on meal 6 I started with meal 6 though mmmmm haribo
> 
> Geoffrey like the toys r us giraffe?


Are you srs, @jon-kent is he srs...?

LOL

Yes, just like that long necked pr1ck


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sam I popped in to say Hi, and got very confused, so I shall whizz out again and leave you "serious trainers" to your highly intelligent jibber jabber..... :whistling:

Not srs........x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Sam I popped in to say Hi, and got very confused, so I shall whizz out again and leave you "serious trainers" to your highly intelligent jibber jabber..... :whistling:
> 
> Lol I'm not quite sure what's going in either :-(
> 
> Not srs........x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Lol I'm not quite sure what's going in either :-(


Can you even quote... srs?

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Are you srs, @jon-kent is he srs...?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yes, just like that long necked pr1ck


I reckon that cnut is srs mate !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuking scumbag !

Srs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@jon-kent

I'm coming for you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> @jon-kent
> 
> I'm coming for you


FFS, Not this sh1t again...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> @jon-kent
> 
> I'm coming for you


Hahaha yeah ok Yamcha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha yeah ok Yamcha


I've liked it, but no idea if its funny or not....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wtf is going on here ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Wtf is going on here ?


I'm not really sure but here's a crap pic I took earlier


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I'm not really sure but here's a crap pic I took earlier
> 
> View attachment 133871
> View attachment 133872


I most definitely would .... :rolleye:


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I'm not really sure but here's a crap pic I took earlier
> 
> View attachment 133871
> View attachment 133872


Messy room... :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I most definitely would .... :rolleye:


Lol I lost my abs but I'm the heaviest I have ever been in my whole life pmsl



Dan 45 said:


> Messy room... :whistling:


Lol ill go clean up sorry


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Should change ur name to sam-bulker lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Should change ur name to sam-bulker lol


Haha after I finish this deca (only few weeks in) hopefully be a solid 14+ then gona do injectable tren/oxy/test from wc maybe hit 15 with help of some m1t if needed while doi g robs bread and butter diet nom nom.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Haha after I finish this deca (only few weeks in) hopefully be a solid 14+ then gona do injectable tren/oxy/test from wc maybe hit 15 with help of some m1t if needed while doi g robs bread and butter diet nom nom.


ah the ol infamous bread n butter diet :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

does that mean I'm not a skinny mofo anymore?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you weigh in the morning after a p!ss?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> What do you weigh in the morning after a p!ss?


Last Monday morning 13.11. I can't believe I was 11.7 end of june

Having a binge this weekend. Got some beers and good food. Need a rest exhausted this week


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Last Monday morning 13.11. I can't believe I was 11.7 end of june
> 
> Having a binge this weekend. Got some beers and good food. Need a rest exhausted this week


I get so excited to eat some junk! I'm having pizza tomorrow night, just thinking about it will probably give me some insomnia tonight :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tiger loaf and lurpak is where it's at


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well still relaxing in diet but bk on it tmoz.

Shoulders at gym today and triceps.

Did a morning session felt drained. Had pancakes and crumpets with jam for Brekkie 

Just running deca and test at the moment nothing else about 4 weeks in on deca I think


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

emergency lunch ^_^ got some cottage chese as well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 134233
> 
> 
> emergency lunch ^_^ got some cottage chese as well


Could be worse, looks good to me mate!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Could be worse, looks good to me mate!


got some hot sauce to smother it in as well ^_^


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> got some hot sauce to smother it in as well ^_^


Good work! Hot sauce of any kind is a winner


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Could be worse, looks good to me mate!


Agreed, could've done a lot worse!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol wat was wrong with that lunch ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Agreed, could've done a lot worse!





reza85 said:


> Lol wat was wrong with that lunch ?


Ye wasn't bad at all lol I had two bags of biltong and a tub of cottage cheese with it too


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tuesday Leg Day - with guy from gym

Leg Extensions - Toes curled back. 15kg till failure, 20kg till failure, 25kg till failure, 30kg till failure, 35kg till failure. then back down frm 35,30,25,20,15. I was ruined. outer quads destroyed

Lunges from one side of gym to the other with 15kg dbs. i was fked, super fcked, ruined  lol

2 sets of ham curls and then i was done. just about to spasm up.

put my all in to it lol then walked the dogs when i got home



I forgot there was about 140 steps to go down fml


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Tuesday Leg Day - with guy from gym
> 
> Leg Extensions - Toes curled back. 15kg till failure, 20kg till failure, 25kg till failure, 30kg till failure, 35kg till failure. then back down frm 35,30,25,20,15. I was ruined. outer quads destroyed
> 
> ...


Camera p1ssed?

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:
 

> Camera p1ssed?
> 
> :lol:


i instagramed the **** out of it bro


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i instagramed the **** out of it bro


I do like Instagram, realised how good it is for perving yesterday PMSL


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I do like Instagram, realised how good it is for perving yesterday PMSL


 :rolleye: ofc i never use it for those reasons.

rhihannas is awesome


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> :rolleye: ofc i never use it for those reasons.
> 
> rhihannas is awesome


Hmmm, i'll look. She doesn't really do much for me tbh.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, i'll look. She doesn't really do much for me tbh.


l man is that you?!!?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> l man is that you?!!?!


LOL. Far sexier women out there, yeah she is sexy at what she does.... but not attractive to look at. A little manly TBH

Much rather bang Beyonce


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> LOL. Far sexier women out there, yeah she is sexy at what she does.... but not attractive to look at. A little manly TBH
> 
> Much rather bang Beyonce


her instgram is filth mate lol i like that in a women!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> her instgram is filth mate lol i like that in a women!


Just looked.... seen dirtier tampons PMSL


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Just looked.... seen dirtier tampons PMSL


lol i suppose it aint no kinkyjo, but for PG rated material i gets two thumbs up from me :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol i suppose it aint no kinkyjo, but for PG rated material i gets two thumbs up from me :thumb:


kinkyjo... searching now :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

No kinkyjo.... PMSL


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> No kinkyjo.... PMSL


enjoy? haha


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

sounds like I need to join the instagram revolution lol.

where was that pic taken? don't recongnise it 

hit 200 lbs yet??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> sounds like I need to join the instagram revolution lol.
> 
> where was that pic taken? don't recongnise it
> 
> hit 200 lbs yet??


i bet im not far off 200lbs now 

back of kinver edge somewhere secret  lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MutantX said:


> sounds like I need to join the instagram revolution lol.
> 
> where was that pic taken? don't recongnise it
> 
> hit 200 lbs yet??


Do it, great for..... erm.... looking at things


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Do it, great for..... erm.... looking at things


good for jailbait? :whistling:



Sambuca said:


> i bet im not far off 200lbs now
> 
> back of kinver edge somewhere secret  lol


ohh the dogging area, our secret bro! :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> good for jailbait? :whistling:
> 
> ohh the dogging area, our secret bro! :laugh:


shhh ill be there at 7pm tonight


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> shhh ill be there at 7pm tonight


bring the sisters!! :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> bring the sisters!! :beer:


oh god i forgot about them&#8230; off for a meal with the pair on saturday. drink + women = :death:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> oh god i forgot about them&#8230; off for a meal with the pair on saturday. drink + women = :death:


sounds like you might need backup :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Erm... pics of sister *****?! :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

and are they on instagram?? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MutantX said:


> and are they on instagram?? :lol:


Hope so :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hope so :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

weighed in at 199lbs +_+

I think when i actually start to look big i would need to be 230lbs due to my height +_+

230lbs as ecto possible? lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> weighed in at 199lbs +_+
> 
> I think when i actually start to look big i would need to be 230lbs due to my height +_+
> 
> 230lbs as ecto possible? lol


I know that feeling so bad, I'm 190 and trying to lose fat before a lean bulk, wish I could fast forward 3 years.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I know that feeling so bad, I'm 190 and trying to lose fat before a lean bulk, wish I could fast forward 3 years.


i look bigger but when you see other guys at gym who come up to my shoulder and weigh around the same they look huge&#8230;. lol facking being tall sux!

im lucky ive stayed pretty lean with a lot of cheat food tbh. 50mcg t3 ED has helped! got BSI m1t+ coming and 40ml of WC TREN/TEST/OXY INJ coming tomoz    15 stone incoming.

how tall are you tom? ur similar build to me i think.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> weighed in at 199lbs +_+
> 
> I think when i actually start to look big i would need to be 230lbs due to my height +_+
> 
> 230lbs as ecto possible? lol


Near the magic 200 

Def possible mate just dominos daily should see you there :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Near the magic 200
> 
> Def possible mate just dominos daily should see you there :lol:


lol i ended up with fish and chips last saturday  I wonder what this weekend will bring. tbh they were amazing! kebab maybe


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol i ended up with fish and chips last saturday  I wonder what this weekend will bring. tbh they were amazing! kebab maybe


 @Bad Alan put a Oreo sundae recipe in a post yday. Most definitely indulging  .

It's weird but literally the only food I ever crave is dominos lol ah well could be worse


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> @Bad Alan put a Oreo sundae recipe in a post yday. Most definitely indulging  .
> 
> It's weird but literally the only food I ever crave is dominos lol ah well could be worse


i think its the sauce or something. probably got loads of MSG in it as when i think of it i just crave it so bad lol.

oh yes i have seen that oreo recipe i think. nom nom nom

oh **** forgot at a meal tomoz night. italian! they do a massive anti pasti platter to start its immense. then either spag bol or pizza and chips for me i think lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i think its the sauce or something. probably got loads of MSG in it as when i think of it i just crave it so bad lol.
> 
> oh yes i have seen that oreo recipe i think. nom nom nom
> 
> oh **** forgot at a meal tomoz night. italian! they do a massive anti pasti platter to start its immense. then either spag bol or pizza and chips for me i think lol


Dominos is like crack. First half doesn't touch the sides lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Dominos is like crack. First half doesn't touch the sides lol.


ever had the hotdog stuffed one? i duno if i could bring myself to be such a fat cnut lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ever had the hotdog stuffed one? i duno if i could bring myself to be such a fat cnut lol


Yep I did hotdog stuffed crust double cheese mighty meaty with kickers combo and then went for a mcflurry


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yep I did hotdog stuffed crust double cheese mighty meaty with kickers combo and then went for a mcflurry


fat **** haha i suppose if ur gonna do it, do it properly^^


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> fat **** haha i suppose if ur gonna do it, do it properly^^


Indeed mate. Was with eating with of my fat bastard rugby mates so didn't wana get put to shame lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How we doing MuslimPatrol 

What a load of bollox again on here


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> How we doing MuslimPatrol
> 
> What a load of bollox again on here


Haha

Always bollox going on on ukm and this journal. Luckily @R0BLET has fked off on holiday so normality across the board should resume.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol has he, How long for??????


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Lol has he, How long for??????


1 week i think! YES!!!!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i look bigger but when you see other guys at gym who come up to my shoulder and weigh around the same they look huge&#8230;. lol facking being tall sux!
> 
> im lucky ive stayed pretty lean with a lot of cheat food tbh. 50mcg t3 ED has helped! got BSI m1t+ coming and 40ml of WC TREN/TEST/OXY INJ coming tomoz    15 stone incoming.
> 
> how tall are you tom? ur similar build to me i think.


6'1" to 6'2", been a long time since I measured!

I'm intrigued by M1T, don't know what the + means though. I'll have to keep a close eye on this thread!

I have thought about taking 50mcg of T3 for the next 6 weeks but over the last 10 weeks I've taken, test p/e, tren a, mast p, clen, Anavar, I just feel like I've given my body enough abuse lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 6'1" to 6'2", been a long time since I measured!
> 
> I'm intrigued by M1T, don't know what the + means though. I'll have to keep a close eye on this thread!
> 
> I have thought about taking 50mcg of T3 for the next 6 weeks but over the last 10 weeks I've taken, test p/e, tren a, mast p, clen, Anavar, I just feel like I've given my body enough abuse lol.


its m1t + mtren and something else  gonna start on 5mg morning 5mg pre workout i think as 20mg ED fks u up 2 weeks max.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@Raw meat 1984 few crappy pics



i can see a muscle i think now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

few weeks ago at 185lbs


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> @Bad Alan put a Oreo sundae recipe in a post yday. Most definitely indulging  .
> 
> It's weird but literally the only food I ever crave is dominos lol ah well could be worse


DOOOOOOOOOO IT 

It's awesome, I like to put effort into making cheats sometimes. Sort of like foreplay lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hes still bloody posting mind, not that im following him


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> DOOOOOOOOOO IT
> 
> It's awesome, I like to put effort into making cheats sometimes. Sort of like foreplay lol.


Sorry @Sambuca for derailing the thread but cheating is serious business!

So thats main and pudding sorted........... What about starter


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I want the Oreo receipe lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I want the Oreo receipe lol


I want starter recommendations 

Not like I've remembered it but it was something like bash pack of oreos in a bag, mix 3/4 with bit of butter, put in bowl, cover with ice cream (gona use cookie dough obvs) put in fridge, out when ready, cover with rest of bashed oreos and a few half oreos, then have a moment in pants


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> I want starter recommendations
> 
> Not like I've remembered it but it was something like bash pack of oreos in a bag, mix 3/4 with bit of butter, put in bowl, cover with ice cream (gona use cookie dough obvs) put in fridge, out when ready, cover with rest of bashed oreos and a few half oreos, then have a moment in pants


Spot on but don't forget the chocolate sauce over the top too 

Pics if you make it !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> I want starter recommendations
> 
> Not like I've remembered it but it was something like bash pack of oreos in a bag, mix 3/4 with bit of butter, put in bowl, cover with ice cream (gona use cookie dough obvs) put in fridge, out when ready, cover with rest of bashed oreos and a few half oreos, then have a moment in pants


And it's put in freezer not fridge lol although you probably meant that!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Spot on but don't forget the chocolate sauce over the top too
> 
> Pics if you make it !


Picsornocheat standard


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sam how long you been training since that first pic? Hell of an improvement tbf, you're definitely a hard gainer but you're doing a very good job of defying that! Back has come along loads got some good lumps and bumps coming through mate.

Keep it up !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Sam how long you been training since that first pic? Hell of an improvement tbf, you're definitely a hard gainer but you're doing a very good job of defying that! Back has come along loads got some good lumps and bumps coming through mate.
> 
> Keep it up !


Thanks mate.

Well it's been a few years now but as u saw I only really started training properly under Scott. Hes probably the person I learnt most off. I don't think anyone has known my body like he has.

My friend has some funny pics of me when I was 9 1/2 stone literally the week I started training not last sept but September before. 5kg DBS and a yoga Matt in my bedroom pmsl. Ill try and get them funny as fuxk.

Mate we all have our journeys and yours has been immense tht pic u sent me when u were playing golf to now pure motivation for anyone.

Have a good weekend be good if u blast me again some time!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Well it's been a few years now but as u saw I only really started training properly under Scott. Hes probably the person I learnt most off. I don't think anyone has known my body like he has.
> 
> ...


Yea it's a case of learning the intensity needed in the gym and that will be with you for a long time now, just have to keep pushing boundaries! You're definately dedicated enough it'll just be time now and you're well on you're way, you've learnt how to eat to put the size on and you're not afraid of the dark side as we see 

You too pal, I'm having a boring one I've got tomorrow off and just finished a seven day stint in work so will be chilling doing **** all! Back in work Sunday though lol, keep up the good work mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it's a case of learning the intensity needed in the gym and that will be with you for a long time now, just have to keep pushing boundaries! You're definately dedicated enough it'll just be time now and you're well on you're way, you've learnt how to eat to put the size on and you're not afraid of the dark side as we see
> 
> You too pal, I'm having a boring one I've got tomorrow off and just finished a seven day stint in work so will be chilling doing **** all! Back in work Sunday though lol, keep up the good work mate


Sounds like u will need a rest!!

All I'm doing now is eat eat eat! Seems to work lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got some goodies today!

Bsi m1t+

Wc tren/oxy/prop for a special occasion . 11lbs till 15 stone :0

Have some Apollo equimast/ deca and npp/ sustanon as well which seems good.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

You bigger yet ?  any weight you put on at the start will be that tonne of oil you got inside you :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You bigger yet ?  any weight you put on at the start will be that tonne of oil you got inside you :lol:


Pmsl probably not far wrong there mate. Haha

I had epic session at gym last night. How was ur mma?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Friday back with gym manger 

Warm up wide grip pulldowns x 2 up to 50kg

Ok this next bit was intense as hell!

60kg deadlift till failure keeping good form.

Straight in to trx - I held my body weight and pulled up till failure while twisting arms

Straight in to press ups till failure to keep heart rate high

3 sets of that only light weight. Forearms were so pumped I had claw hands.

Then 2 sets of widegrip pull-ups to finish

Ruined is not the word. First time after gym I couldn't eat thought I was gonna projectile vomit

Then went out to friends and had loads of shots of rasberry sambuca ( @RXQueenie it was good) an plenty of gin and tonic lol.

Not used to drinking as I'm t total 99% of year but was nice to relax.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Pmsl probably not far wrong there mate. Haha
> 
> I had epic session at gym last night. How was ur mma?


Cool mate ! Trx looks wicked wish i had 1.

Mma was good mate, warmed up, 20min non stop circuit :sad: 1min on punch bag then 1min different exercise each time (skipping,burpees loads of different things) for 20mins non stop !!! Then after that i geared up and sparred with a fresh person every 2mins while i stayed in for a few rounds, then grappled with 2 fresh people until i tapped both of them.

Didnt have anything left after the 20min circuit :laugh:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol claw hands

You got a coach then buca?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cool mate ! Trx looks wicked wish i had 1.
> 
> Mma was good mate, warmed up, 20min non stop circuit :sad: 1min on punch bag then 1min different exercise each time (skipping,burpees loads of different things) for 20mins non stop !!! Then after that i geared up and sparred with a fresh person every 2mins while i stayed in for a few rounds, then grappled with 2 fresh people until i tapped both of them.
> 
> Didnt have anything left after the 20min circuit :laugh:


Lol u running dnp or anything?

Big sessions from us both! Trx is insane. Fks all your tiny stabilisers and finishes u off!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Lol claw hands
> 
> You got a coach then buca?


Na,my dad trains (fighting) the owners of the gym so in return I steal a few sessions to keep me on track in the gym.

Fking claw hands!! Forearms were pumped to **** veins were about to explode


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Lol u running dnp or anything?
> 
> Big sessions from us both! Trx is insane. Fks all your tiny stabilisers and finishes u off!


Came off dnp a few days ago mate but been running it since start of my cut.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Queenie knows her alcohol lol 

My turn next weekend.... bourbon for me.... With voddy chasers no doubt!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Monday Shoudlers and Triceps

DB shoulder Press 25kg

laterals 45lbs

seated rest laterals 25lbs

shrugs 60kg

vbar pushdowns not sure weight maybe about 45kg for lots of reps

overhead tricep extentions or whatever its called. (dumbell over head)

skull crushers.

Really started to suffer with my shoulder. Went and got it massaged after session was it has started aching like fk all the time when working out


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Food Diary Monday

Wake up 2 scoops whey - banana - could swap to wholemeal bread spinach and 6 scrambled eggs +_+

9am 100g oats 2 scoops whey

11am protein bar bag of almonds

1pm 300g mince 250g bag of rice

4 6 rice cakes with peanut butter + 2 scoops whey

bcaa intra workout

PWO 100g cnp pro fuel with 2 scoops isolate

8pm steak + 250g broccoli (didnt have any carbs this meal, normall sweet potato)

9.30pm tub of quark with 1 scoop whey normally have frozen berries but did not tonight.

@Chelsea what u think if u have 2 mins


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I remember him becoming obsessed with that trx sh!t before I left lol.

250 lbs yet *****?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> I remember him becoming obsessed with that trx sh!t before I left lol.
> 
> 250 lbs yet *****?


I will be when i get on to this tren/oxy/prop injectable. maybe even 300 lbs haha

trx is just a fker ended me used to do it up FF sometimes in the boxing ring. back in the days i was fit


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Food Diary Monday
> 
> Wake up 2 scoops whey - banana - could swap to wholemeal bread spinach and 6 scrambled eggs +_+
> 
> ...


100% swap the banana for the eggs and bread mate or even just add it, those eggs are full of cals 

It looks alright mate, if it were me I would like to see 1 more solid meal in there maybe in exchange for the 9am or the 11am and move that till later on post workout?

Only other concern is solid meals are distant from 1pm to 8pm although there is a shake in there I suppose but I would still like a meal in between that time even if its just a small one like mine pre workout - 100g chicken with 100g rice.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

not working with toro anymore mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> 100% swap the banana for the eggs and bread mate or even just add it, those eggs are full of cals
> 
> It looks alright mate, if it were me I would like to see 1 more solid meal in there maybe in exchange for the 9am or the 11am and move that till later on post workout?
> 
> Only other concern is solid meals are distant from 1pm to 8pm although there is a shake in there I suppose but I would still like a meal in between that time even if its just a small one like mine pre workout - 100g chicken with 100g rice.


ye I will def look at getting another solid meal popped in i think. I am gaining loads anyway and staying pretty lean so happy atm but will need to adjust again after this week i think

Cheers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> not working with toro anymore mate?


no im on a budget now mate. looking at going in to medicine so would have to shut shop up lol.

Not really sure wtf is going on as it could be 2 years before i get a place on Access to Medicine. Have to retake some GCSE's haha  fml


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I have started using coconut oil to cook with omg its awesome lol smells so goood mmmm


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ye I will def look at getting another solid meal popped in i think. I am gaining loads anyway and staying pretty lean so happy atm but will need to adjust again after this week i think
> 
> Cheers


If you're gaining and staying lean mate then stick to it, don't change things up for the sake of it, maybe change things when gains plateau.

Its more just tweaking anyway, the fundamentals are in place


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> If you're gaining and staying lean mate then stick to it, don't change things up for the sake of it, maybe change things when gains plateau.
> 
> Its more just tweaking anyway, the fundamentals are in place


ye ill check scales on monday morning and see how I have got on. I think eggs for brekkie are a good call. loved eggs during my cut. and as im bulking but of salt pepper and hot sauce ^_^ nom nom


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ye ill check scales on monday morning and see how I have got on. I think eggs for brekkie are a good call. loved eggs during my cut. and as im bulking but of salt pepper and *hot sauce * ^_^ nom nom


I would be hiccupping all morning if I had this haha! :bounce:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I would be hiccupping all morning if I had this haha! :bounce:


i love it and i kid my self the chilli helps with its thermogenic effects :whistling: lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> no im on a budget now mate. looking at going in to medicine so would have to shut shop up lol.
> 
> Not really sure wtf is going on as it could be 2 years before i get a place on Access to Medicine. Have to retake some GCSE's haha  fml


on a budget because of the medicine going into your body more like :lol:

why the career change?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> on a budget because of the medicine going into your body more like :lol:
> 
> why the career change?


exactly that its not much of a career sitting in front of a computer all day. might be volunteering down the needle exchange haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@MutantX u fell out with matrix? haha what happened


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> @MutantX u fell out with matrix? haha what happened


Too busy to really rep for anyone and really HATED having my hands tied not being able to comment on other suppliers etc 

With you on the career change mate, have thought about access courses myself...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Too busy to really rep for anyone and really HATED having my hands tied not being able to comment on other suppliers etc
> 
> With you on the career change mate, have thought about access courses myself...


i might apply to them as they want a rep. lol

well It would be a massive change but the other half gets free accommodation next year from her school so would be useful.

its highly sought after the course i wanna get on. Would probably mean applying this year and next so in the mean time i need to gain relevant experience and grades. I cant really afford it but oh well lol

What you fancy doing?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i might apply to them as they want a rep. lol
> 
> well It would be a massive change but the other half gets free accommodation next year from her *school *so would be useful.












:laugh:

Want to get on a course thats NHS funded, Dietitian would be a good one but there is mega competition for places..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Want to get on a course thats NHS funded, Dietitian would be a good one but there is mega competition for places..


Well nursing is a good one mate. It might even be a route I go down depending if I can get on a course or not. You can specialise as a nurse. I.e my Mom is a diabetic specialist and there is room to study at uni she did her masters for instance. always possible to carry on studying after getting on as well to be a doctor etc. its getting your foot in the door first.

Do it do it!!!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

My misses is a Trauma nurse mate 

I could never be a male nurse after giving the guys at her place so much stick :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> My misses is a Trauma nurse mate
> 
> I could never be a male nurse after giving the guys at her place so much stick :laugh:


paramedic then!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi...just swooshing by like the ninja that I am.....  hope the week is being good to ya....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oi oi...just swooshing by like the ninja that I am.....  hope the week is being good to ya....


ye its ok friday could hurry up though 

hope ur ok ;D thanks for lovely comment in other thread!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye its ok friday could hurry up though
> 
> hope ur ok ;D thanks for lovely comment in other thread!


You are welcome. I say with truth what I think and believe...... Someone was throwing ones toys out of the pram and that was just plain daft.

Anyhow, your welcome.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tuesday Leg Day

Leg Extensions as many reps as I could on 15,20,25,30,35kg

squats 60kg for as many reps as poss x 3

ham curls 3 sets

donkey raises

done


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Sam the Man!

Just whizzing by to see how my fellow foodie is doing. All good. Nice work. As you were my friend.

x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh yes - many thanks for the reps - I need to spread the love before returning the favour  x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Sam the Man!
> 
> Just whizzing by to see how my fellow foodie is doing. All good. Nice work. As you were my friend.
> 
> x


mmmmmmm food.  I made some lovely food last week. I have slacked on the good food front this week and just microwaved myself some chilli i made on sunday lol.

hows the business going?!


----------



## Path2Greatness (Aug 5, 2013)

Subscribing to this, dig deep fella, i taught The rock everything he knows lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> mmmmmmm food.  I made some lovely food last week. I have slacked on the good food front this week and just microwaved myself some chilli i made on sunday lol.
> 
> hows the business going?!


All going well, I have officially finished work now, so on it full time. It is scarily expensive, but exciting as hell! Got Talipia fillets for lunch today, chilli sounds much more like it tho IMO!! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> All going well, I have officially finished work now, so on it full time. It is scarily expensive, but exciting as hell! Got Talipia fillets for lunch today, chilli sounds much more like it tho IMO!! x


i duno i have eaten chilli solidly every lunch time for a few weeks lol. talipia sounds good bit of chilli and lemon with some sweet pot fries or vege rice nom nom 

all the best with what ur doing. your gna need another holiday when its settled down.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I keep trying the tilapia but it tastes a bit odd to me, can't get to like it all.....just polished off a fresh haddock fillet with a bit of butter, wine and herbs, squish of lemon......phwoaaarrrrrr......


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SharpyTheTrogg said:


> Subscribing to this, dig deep fella, i taught The rock everything he knows lol


Haha cheers fella, my goal is to be as big as the rock hes a legend


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I keep trying the tilapia but it tastes a bit odd to me, can't get to like it all.....just polished off a fresh haddock fillet with a bit of butter, wine and herbs, squish of lemon......phwoaaarrrrrr......


I like haddock I was buying frozen from aldi but last couple of bags smelt fishy and put me off


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I like haddock I was buying frozen from aldi but last couple of bags smelt fishy and put me off


yeh there is something fishy about aldi's haddock 

I keep meaning to try tilapia but can never find it, i need to find a fish with 100% no bones cos i gip at the first touch of a bone and i always find one


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh there is something fishy about aldi's haddock
> 
> I keep meaning to try tilapia but can never find it, i need to find a fish with 100% no bones cos i gip at the first touch of a bone and i always find one


haha. it was so fishy! bleurgh


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Try Vietnamese River Cobbler, its a cheaper version of Talipia and you should get it on any fish counter......Not fishy at all, in fact, its needs shushing up with some strong flavours....x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> @Sambuca
> 
> Too tired to read and update.. my brain is foggy mush.... but how's things going ?
> 
> All good I hope?!!


Hi hamster.

I'm ok been a bit fed up past day or so. Just tired from work and my back has been knotted up too hell!

gonna have a rest from gym tmoz.

Weight is piling on though and still see a bit of abs which is good lol

trying some solgar digestive enzymes to help with all food I am eating as been so bloated.

hope ur ok and prep is going as well as possible lol. Cheers for popping in.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Maybe a couple days rest is needed not just one.
> 
> Gotta listen to your body and if your stressed and over tired that can lead to injury etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks ill have a look in to aloe Vera. Ye ill rest till Monday and get some sleep in lol.

I can't wait to see ur comp pics! 5 weeks will come and go so quickly.

Eeeek can't wait for weekend!

Night night lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Evening roid head 

Have I read about you using WC Varox or was it someone else?

I can't remember exactly what you're on lol, I remember Deca, PW125 and M1T..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Evening roid head
> 
> Have I read about you using WC Varox or was it someone else?
> 
> I can't remember exactly what you're on lol, I remember Deca, PW125 and M1T..


That junkie isn't on Varox, surprised he isn't though lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Evening roid head
> 
> Have I read about you using WC Varox or was it someone else?
> 
> I can't remember exactly what you're on lol, I remember Deca, PW125 and M1T..





R0BLET said:


> That junkie isn't on Varox, surprised he isn't though lol


 lol bk in sunny England yet?

I'm just using wc deca and test with bsi m1t and bsi m1t+ at the moment.

I have wc tren/oxy/prop to use.

And Apollo Sus/equimast/deca

Ill def try varox though love var!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> lol bk in sunny England yet?
> 
> I'm just using wc deca and test with bsi m1t and bsi m1t+ at the moment.
> 
> ...


how long you been on the m1-t + mate? its the shiznit int it


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> lol bk in sunny England yet?
> 
> I'm just using wc deca and test with bsi m1t and bsi m1t+ at the moment.
> 
> ...


U wot m8? England?! I'm welsh!!! But yeah, I'm back in Wales until Tuesday 

Must've been someone else I saw post about it. How are you finding strength and size gains on M1T?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> how long you been on the m1-t + mate? its the shiznit int it


just this week. been using m1t everyday at 20mg but swapping it to m1t+ pre workout lol. i think its the secret ingredient that actually makes me wanna bite someones ear off lol  i like it a lot. looking forward to getting the Apollo gear too.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> just this week. been using m1t everyday at 20mg but swapping it to m1t+ pre workout lol. i think its the secret ingredient that actually makes me wanna bite someones ear off lol  i like it a lot. looking forward to getting the Apollo gear too.


yes it will be the secret ingredient lol, The apollo seems prety good too, the deca 400 and equipoise undec im using is by apollo


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> U wot m8? England?! I'm welsh!!! But yeah, I'm back in Wales until Tuesday
> 
> Must've been someone else I saw post about it. How are you finding strength and size gains on M1T?


i meant noblet haha hes on holiday! back in wales lol unlucky hahahaha 

well m1t has been almost a week. im lean as hell at the moment. gonna check weight though as been eating same food but wondering if i have lost a pound or two this week as i cant believe how lean i am for a bulk?!

@El Toro Mr UK98 started using that solgar digestive enzymes stops bloating so well amazing stuff.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yes it will be the secret ingredient lol, The apollo seems prety good too, the deca 400 and equipoise undec im using is by apollo


ye im going to add the equimast in. its odd i have had mad gains since cycle started but only been using deca/test no hgh or anything like you said im about 5/6 weeks in and i thought deca took 6 weeks to kick in?! i was under 12 stone on holiday now over 14&#8230; lol

oh actually been using 50mcg of t3 ed as well. but surely that should not make a massive increase in size as 100mcg made me shrink to nothing. lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye im going to add the equimast in. its odd i have had mad gains since cycle started but only been using deca/test no hgh or anything like you said im about 5/6 weeks in and i thought deca took 6 weeks to kick in?! i was under 12 stone on holiday now over 14&#8230; lol


haha i love to bust myths and blow bro science out of the water lol, its a good cycle  i am struggling on the 100mg oxys tho, have to take my shoes off at work cos they are like balloons again lol, might go back down to 50 next week or 100 one day then 50 the next


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

fvck me some proper filthy roid talk going on in here :no:

Subbed


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> fvck me some proper filthy roid talk going on in here :no:


lol mate this sh1t is chemical warfare :2guns:

if there is one thing i like to research more than nutrition its peds :lol: i think research has to be trial and error as well


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Sam....quick swoosh to say have a lovely weekend...and if you need a break to get a breather then take one! important for you right? Take care mister....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo Sam....quick swoosh to say have a lovely weekend...and if you need a break to get a breather then take one! important for you right? Take care mister....


Cheers flubs ye im skipping gym tonight! gonna have a good rest and put my feet up! have some GCSE english/maths and science i need to crack on with lol :$

Have a good one! TGIF


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Update pics please 

Morning BTW :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Update pics please
> 
> Morning BTW :lol:


Ill try get some this week lol 

Hai


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ill try get some this week lol
> 
> Hai


Best do


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Best do


Eeek

yes sir sorry sir xxxx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Eeek
> 
> yes sir sorry sir xxxx


Good lad, i'll say by the weekend I'll be horny as fcuk so get them up by then PMSL


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, i'll say by the weekend I'll be horny as fcuk so get them up by then PMSL


Wtf did I just walk in on between you two?! #gaydaralert


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Wtf did I just walk in on between you two?! #gaydaralert


50p to watch


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah so here's where you've been and me still subbed to your old one :cursing:

All this talk of gear..........I'm home 

Subbed


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Wtf did I just walk in on between you two?! #gaydaralert


 mine and robs relationship is very speshul lol



R0BLET said:


> 50p to watch


 can watch for free lol



Galaxy said:


> Ah so here's where you've been and me still subbed to your old one :cursing:
> 
> All this talk of gear..........I'm home
> 
> Subbed


 haha I decided to get big!



Hamster said:


> Can I film it and sell it for a good price after? No commission though.


 sure lol ^^ it will probably suck :-( lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Weighed in at 202lbs today booom m1t doing its work I think lol

Looking fwrd to getting Apollo gear as well.

Good session shoulders and triceps

Decided to not count reps and just I to failure on all excercises today

Db sp 30kg

Side laterals with superset

Rear seated lat raises

Shrugs

Vbar pushdowns

Overhead tricep pulls

Skull crushers


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 50p to watch


I'll give ya £1.20, I want to do more than just watch!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, i'll say by the weekend I'll be horny as fcuk so get them up by then PMSL


Ohhhhhhh moiiiiii lawwwwwwd!  Best not do pics methinks.....I think roberlato has sun stroke......

You can however, send them to me and I'll give you my professional opinion.....yup....sure will..

:laugh:

Errrr....wuz kidding by the way.....don't send pics....lol.....I just wouldn't even look..nope, not even through my fingers which I would naturally scrunch in front of my eyes in case I went blind whilst gazing upon your torso........or something...

:laugh: awwee...soz...I'm just mucking......


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Weighed in at 202lbs today booom m1t doing its work I think lol
> 
> Looking fwrd to getting Apollo gear as well.
> 
> ...


What sort of weight per exercise you use bud?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> 202 is some hefty weight so well done. What's you weight aim?
> 
> Ok.. So if you didn't count reps did you use a weight what you'd normally use so it would give a good indication of a rep range?


Short term weight aim is 15 stone long term weight aim is how ever big i can get while staying lean lol. I think 15 stone will be doable before next summer for sure if not a lot sooner.

every pound i put on is the heaviest I have ever been lol.

Guy behind counter at gym commented last night on the size I have put on which was nice



ClarkyBoy said:


> What sort of weight per exercise you use bud?


weights were lower than normal

60kg for shrugs did approx 3 x 20 reps

side laterals i started on 35lbs, next set i did 35lbs till failure then 20lbs, next set i did 35lbs, 20lbs, 10lbs

rear delt raises 10kg dropped down like side lats til 10lbs on last set.

vbar pushdowns max 50kg for as many reps as i could do

over tricep pull things 35kg

skulls 15lbs so pretty light but i was done by then lol

I have been doing y3t training routine for months and just gonna have a couple of weeks doing what i feel then come up with another plan.

I have found y3t very good though tbh and do enjoy it. But a change is as good as a rest


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ohhhhhhh moiiiiii lawwwwwwd!  Best not do pics methinks.....I think roberlato has sun stroke......
> 
> You can however, send them to me and I'll give you my professional opinion.....yup....sure will..
> 
> ...


i did a ewen and got the missus to take a pic of my bottom. id post it up but roblet might lose his mind while in the office.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i did a ewen and got the missus to take a pic of my bottom. id post it up but roblet might lose his mind while in the office.


I'm out the office today, feel free to bang it up 

Some good weights shifted there tbh *****, nice work :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'm out the office today, feel free to bang it up
> 
> Some good weights shifted there tbh *****, nice work :beer:


Cheers 

ill do a heavy week next week  i can do whole stack on vbar pushdowns etc. all that m1t+ pre workout its like putting the secret code in on sonic the hedgehog. Cheating lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers
> 
> ill do a heavy week next week  i can do whole stack on vbar pushdowns etc. all that m1t+ pre workout its like putting the secret code in on sonic the hedgehog. Cheating lol


I don't think it's cheating, yeah it gives you that extra strength that a natural BB'er wouldn't have. But you're putting it to use and you'll be tearing fibres to create new ones to do what you want - add size and strength 

So do you think it's better than mtren....?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I don't think it's cheating, yeah it gives you that extra strength that a natural BB'er wouldn't have. But you're putting it to use and you'll be tearing fibres to create new ones to do what you want - add size and strength
> 
> So do you think it's better than mtren....?


m1t+ has mtren and something else in. I feel like a machine LOL


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

In for the @rse pic.......purely for professional appraisal purposes only......honestly..... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> m1t+ has mtren and something else in. I feel like a machine LOL


So its better then? :lol:

You tried Halo pre workout, that stuff is awesome! Sent me crazy for a few hours PMSL


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So its better then? :lol:
> 
> You tried Halo pre workout, that stuff is awesome! Sent me crazy for a few hours PMSL


using 5mg pre WO too lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> using 5mg pre WO too lol


5mg of what PMSL

I'm lost with what you take and when :lol:

Write it up, right now young man. Nice and clear for us old folk


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 5mg of what PMSL
> 
> I'm lost with what you take and when :lol:
> 
> Write it up, right now young man. Nice and clear for us old folk


5mg of halo 

currently

Test 750mg

Decca 500mg

M1t 20mg ED or 10mg and 10mg of m1t+ and 5mg halo PWO

50mcg t3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 5mg of halo
> 
> currently
> 
> ...


LOL, what a junkie!

What lab is the Halo?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> LOL, what a junkie!
> 
> What lab is the Halo?


bsi mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Some updates for roblet


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I'm pretty lean considering I've put the best part if 3 stone bk on since July lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good job mate, lats and arms are looking good


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 135527
> View attachment 135528
> View attachment 135529
> View attachment 135530
> ...


Eating my oats this morning and having a read through everyone's journals..... Absolutely NO need to see your **** whatsoever!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 135527
> View attachment 135528
> View attachment 135529
> View attachment 135530
> ...


Make your bed you messy c.unt!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Make your bed you messy c.unt!


I heard if u make ur bed then dust mites grow. so never make it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> good job mate, lats and arms are looking good


Cheers I should do another back shot as that was 3 weeks ago now  GF says its my best part lol



Hamster said:


> Can't beat seeing a bum shot first thing on a morning :thumb:


  i have some sort of bum now i never used to have one at all haha.



ClarkyBoy said:


> Eating my oats this morning and having a read through everyone's journals..... Absolutely NO need to see your **** whatsoever!


 lol sorry buddy what ahs been seen cannot be unseen!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I heard if u make ur bed then dust mites grow. so never make it


Lame excuse


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lame excuse


its true though i saw it on the tele box!

urghhhhhh having one of those days.

trying to put 20k products on to ebay and magento is throwing up some errors for no good reason lol /cry


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> its true though i saw it on the tele box!
> 
> urghhhhhh having one of those days.
> 
> trying to put 20k products on to ebay and magento is throwing up some errors for no good reason lol /cry


What's he doing at your work?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What's he doing at your work?
> 
> View attachment 135619


being a cnut im gonna drop kick him out the windows in a minute


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

phenomenal rear glute spread Sambuca no ****


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

The L Man said:


> phenomenal rear glute spread Sambuca no ****


Ty kind sir


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ty kind sir


I like it how he noticed your bum but not your woman stark bollock naked in the background - defo gay


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I like it how he noticed your bum but not your woman stark bollock naked in the background - defo gay


it was a joke R0BLET you cheeky devil!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

The L Man said:


> it was a joke R0BLET you cheeky devil!


Only messing, bet you went back to see if his missus was there


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

u came in my journal

looked at my ass

and left

good lad :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Only messing, bet you went back to see if his missus was there


haha i did, remember shes the one who took the pic h34r:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Only messing, bet you went back to see if his missus was there


Yeah you got me!! Had to enlarge the pic too which is always a risk at work. Especially of a naked man.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha i did, remember shes the one who took the pic h34r:


Explain.....



:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Explain.....
> 
> View attachment 135633
> 
> ...


pmsl its a fair representation of her tbh haha


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Howdy Mr Sam of the Buca. Just dropping in to see how things are going and then get surprised by a picture of your ass. Think I need some eye bleach now!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Howdy Mr Sam of the Buca. Just dropping in to see how things are going and then get surprised by a picture of your ass. Think I need some eye bleach now!


 :blush: eeeeek how embarassing lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> pmsl its a fair representation of her tbh haha


I just went with blonde lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> :blush: eeeeek how embarassing lol


Don't worry, I'm sure I will be back in here  (only if you promise more pictures of your heiney)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure I will be back in here  (only if you promise more pictures of your heiney)


 :wub:

im waiting for roblet to get some of his up. heard he dont squat though


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> :wub:
> 
> im waiting for roblet to get some of his up. heard he dont squat though


Think I may have seen some training going on in his journal the other day, can't be sure though...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Think I may have seen some training going on in his journal the other day, can't be sure though...


must of been someones elses journal mate. all he does is eat soreen and troll l man


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> must of been someones elses journal mate. all he does is eat soreen and troll l man


Yeah, thought I must have been dreaming :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> :wub:
> 
> im waiting for roblet to get some of his up. heard he dont squat though


Bun's of steel here mate!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bun's of steel here mate!!


buns of soreen lol im sure its a lovely bottom rob haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Think I may have seen some training going on in his journal the other day, can't be sure though...


Cock face! I'm awesome at legs :lol:



Sambuca said:


> must of been someones elses journal mate. all he does is eat soreen and troll l man


Rumbled :crying:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bun's of steel here mate!!


#picsornobunsofsteel


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> buns of soreen lol im sure its a lovely bottom rob haha


LOL, probably.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuking hell Sam you weigh the same as me now !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell Sam you weigh the same as me now !!


Ill be heavier soon lol. Once my gains stop 6 weeks of wildcat tren/oxy/prop rawr

How r u after fight? Bloke did fk all didn't he lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Ill be heavier soon lol. Once my gains stop 6 weeks of wildcat tren/oxy/prop rawr
> 
> How r u after fight? Bloke did fk all didn't he lol


Hahaha yeah mate !

Im good mate, he got a few shots in so ive got a little nick at the corner of my eye but not enough to get a black eye, and my ear is a little bit more cauliflowered so he must have punched my ear :lol: so nothing really mate ! Still as good looking as before


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha yeah mate !
> 
> Im good mate, he got a few shots in so ive got a little nick at the corner of my eye but not enough to get a black eye, and my ear is a little bit more cauliflowered so he must have punched my ear :lol: so nothing really mate ! Still as good looking as before


You look well mate...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 135634


Wut! The bloopin Eck is that? Not a real person surely? Euuuwwwwww..and bleeeuuurrrrggghhhh.......with due respect to the work to get to that place....but....but.....blaaaaaaaahhhhhh.....buns of steel? Eeek....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Wut! The bloopin Eck is that? Not a real person surely? Euuuwwwwww..and bleeeuuurrrrggghhhh.......with due respect to the work to get to that place....but....but.....blaaaaaaaahhhhhh.....buns of steel? Eeek....


I know not nice lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I know not nice lol


Not nice! It's disgusting pmsl


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I know not nice lol


Understatement of the century!! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

chest and biceps tonight cant wait

Got some Apollo labs through so added some Apollo Equimast and sustanon to my WC Deca 

Went in nicely^^


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> chest and biceps tonight cant wait
> 
> Got some Apollo labs through so added some Apollo Equimast and sustanon to my WC Deca
> 
> Went in nicely^^


F.uck me you have a problem!!

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> F.uck me you have a problem!!
> 
> :lol:


the problem is you roblet. u promise pics and fail to deliver

shame on you

good day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> the problem is you roblet. u promise pics and fail to deliver
> 
> shame on you
> 
> good day


Bum pics?

I'll approach the missus about it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bum pics?
> 
> I'll approach the missus about it


pics of ur mrs's bum yes plz


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> pics of ur mrs's bum yes plz


With me balls deep in it.....?

Fùcking ****.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> With me balls deep in it.....?
> 
> Fùcking ****.


balls deep? they are only 1 inch from the tip


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> balls deep? they are only 1 inch from the tip


Very kind of you, a man can dream.

:lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> chest and biceps tonight cant wait
> 
> Got some Apollo labs through so added some Apollo Equimast and sustanon to my WC Deca
> 
> Went in nicely^^


Ah I got some of the Apollo long estered rip blend free with my last order so i'll keep a close eye on what you think of the lab


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Ah I got some of the Apollo long estered rip blend free with my last order so i'll keep a close eye on what you think of the lab


ah sweet.

It should be top stuff and decently priced


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ah sweet.
> 
> It should be top stuff and decently priced


Ya its priced decent alright and they do different mixes like deca and npp etc

Wonder what the pip is like with it afaik it 150mg test tren mast per ml!! 

Am sure i'll fit it in somewhere haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Ya its priced decent alright and they do different mixes like deca and npp etc
> 
> Wonder what the pip is like with it afaik it 150mg test tren mast per ml!!
> 
> Am sure i'll fit it in somewhere haha


Pip is for pussy's !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok mate,just catching up and in...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pip is for pussy's !!


You were natty for how long??? So that makes you a massive............ :whistling:

TBH pip never bothered me, more hate constant jabbing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> You were natty for how long??? So that makes you a massive............ :whistling:
> 
> TBH pip never bothered me, more hate constant jabbing


Long enough lol.

Yeah can get boring and a chore tbh.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ok mate,just catching up and in...


Cheers! Just trying to get in better and better shape  going well so far!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Had an eventful evening

Chest and biceps

3 x incline db press last set 32.5kg for 15 reps

3 sets of flies

3 sets of dips did about 20 reps till failure

3 sets of press ups until failure

Bb curls

3 x 20kg arms were so pumped just kept going for as many reps as I could

3 x b curls 10kg lol but for high reps

10kg bb reverse curls

Had mad pump tonight felt epic

View attachment 135720


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Had an eventful evening
> 
> Chest and biceps
> 
> ...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> How did you snap your clutch cable!!!!


Must be my super massive strong legs :lol:



danMUNDY said:


> such a bitch eh! happened to me once on the way to work one morning, luckily i wasnt too far from a garage round the corner from my office, and the cable snapped in 3rd so was able to keep driving till i got to the garage..80 odd quid to replace the bugger though


Lol lucky to of been able to drive it!

20quid for a cable should be able to do it myself although they are a fker lol

I was in neutral and couldn't jump it lol doh


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> You got legs like Tom Platz and didn't realise your own strength!!!
> 
> Years ago I once had to drive my car back from the coast with no clutch cable. Was highly amusing trying not to stop at junctions and roundabouts. Got home a nervous wreck.


Haha bloody hell super danger!!!

To be fair I got legs like a sparrow haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hamster said:


> How did you snap your clutch cable!!!!


He tried curling it probaby 



Sambuca said:


> Haha bloody hell super danger!!!
> 
> To be fair I got legs like a sparrow haha


Yes, yes you have :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

to be fair if u ever driven an old car is explains why my left leg is a lot bigger than my right. clutch is so heavy. lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> to be fair if u ever driven an old car is explains why my left leg is a lot bigger than my right. clutch is so heavy. lol


LOL, I've had a few old ones. Loved my Polo's, wanted a G40


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> LOL, I've had a few old ones. Loved my Polo's, wanted a G40










i had one of these when i was 15 given to me. sold it for 500 quid 

My first car was gonna be a mk4 golf gti but my mate wrote it off the night before i due to have it. ended up with a saxo vtr lol

I then got my first renault 5 gt turbo which was a nightmare. then my second r5 gt turbo which is my current car. and i have my volvo 850 t5 estate to pootle around it. my volvo is an m reg pmsl. fk new cars they suck and are boring


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i had one of these when i was 15 given to me. sold it for 500 quid
> 
> My first car was gonna be a mk4 golf gti but my mate wrote it off the night before i due to have it. ended up with a saxo vtr lol
> 
> I then got my first renault 5 gt turbo which was a nightmare. then my second r5 gt turbo which is my current car. and i have my volvo 850 t5 estate to pootle around it. my volvo is an m reg pmsl. fk new cars they suck and are boring


Lovely, i do love old VW's. Like new ones too mind lol

I must of had 30 cars in the last 5 years PMSL


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lovely, i do love old VW's. Like new ones too mind lol
> 
> I must of had 30 cars in the last 5 years PMSL


anything of note lol?

this is how i ended my saxo split the gearbox in half lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> anything of note lol?
> 
> this is how i ended my saxo split the gearbox in half lol


Heavy footed/handed goon!!

Haha, usual company cars mate. Golfs, Passats, C60's, V70's, Scirroco's, Focus's, 1 Series blah blah blah. All drive the same


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Heavy footed/handed goon!!
> 
> Haha, usual company cars mate. Golfs, Passats, C60's, V70's, Scirroco's, Focus's, 1 Series blah blah blah. All drive the same


all diesels :lol:

i love my volvo on the motorway got 145 on the clock down the m6 reckon it had another 10mph in it. nearly blew it up as had barely any oil in +_+


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> all diesels :lol:
> 
> i love my volvo on the motorway got 145 on the clock down the m6 reckon it had another 10mph in it. nearly blew it up as had barely any oil in +_+


Most of them lol

Had a TSI Petrol Scirocco, was rapid! DSG gear box too, sounded sweet.

Also had the new Yaris sport last year pmsl. Only 1.5 but flew! Nailed it all over


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Most of them lol
> 
> Had a TSI Petrol Scirocco, was rapid! DSG gear box too, sounded sweet.
> 
> Also had the new Yaris sport last year pmsl. Only 1.5 but flew! Nailed it all over


i been lookin at the new fabia vrs with a dsg look good and do decent mpg lol.

i quite like the sciroccos but everyone has them nowadays i must see at least 10 blacks ones everytime im out.

caining the 1.5 lol doubt ur as bad as @ClarkyBoy hes on a bloody driving danger course atm the nobber


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i been lookin at the new fabia vrs with a dsg look good and do decent mpg lol.
> 
> i quite like the sciroccos but everyone has them nowadays i must see at least 10 blacks ones everytime im out.
> 
> caining the 1.5 lol doubt ur as bad as @ClarkyBoy hes on a bloody driving danger course atm the nobber


Fabia's are cool.

I had white ones lol

Mate it was an awesome little car, loads of kit in it and loved to me thrashed 

@ClarkyBoy is a homosexual.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Fabia's are cool.
> 
> I had white ones lol
> 
> ...


I'd fck both you and Samuel and make you say thank-you for the pleasure afterwards and neither of you could stop me. Fact.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'd fck both you and Samuel and make you say thank-you for the pleasure afterwards and neither of you could stop me. Fact.


You drunk again mate?

:lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You drunk again mate?
> 
> :lol:


Hahahaha not yet. Later! It'll be lovey text messages when I am


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahahaha not yet. Later! It'll be lovey text messages when I am


Phones going off tonight then, early one me thinks


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Agent S.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Agent S.....


Thanks flubs! Glad someone normal has popped in lol.

Have a good weekend


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sam did you start of getting as lean as poss then now slowly lean bulk it back up?

Did you use a coach to get yourself lean?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DO YOU EVEN LIFT 

Just saying.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

What's all this car crap, where is the training chat and savage gear taking we all love to read about?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> What's all this car crap, where is the training chat and savage gear taking we all love to read about?


Mate you don't want to know what he's been texting me the dirty little slag.

He's on 10g of oils and 2g of orals a week, that's extra virgin olive oil and folic acid for his mangina


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Sam did you start of getting as lean as poss then now slowly lean bulk it back up?
> 
> Did you use a coach to get yourself lean?


I used Dutch Scott then moved to el toro who helped me cut.

I started bulking but looked a mess. Look loads better now and heavier than ever.



R0BLET said:


> DO YOU EVEN LIFT
> 
> Just saying.


No **** off


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:



> What's all this car crap, where is the training chat and savage gear taking we all love to read about?


Doing 9ml a week atm

Cut orals out

Training is changing today to hard and heavy. Been doing y3t training for months and months.

Still a lon way off using that wc tren/oxy/prop mix but can't fking wait boooom 15 stone before Xmas is my goal.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol rob ur a funny fker i give u that


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Doing 9ml a week atm
> 
> Cut orals out
> 
> ...


9ml sounds sexy  whats the cycle then?

That Tren/Oxy/Prop looks good, I may try it if you like it.

Good goal mate, where are you now weight-wise?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Lol rob ur a funny *looking* fker i give u that


Edited for you mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> 9ml sounds sexy  whats the cycle then?
> 
> That Tren/Oxy/Prop looks good, I may try it if you like it.
> 
> Good goal mate, where are you now weight-wise?


doing WC Test 750mg

WC Deca 500mg

Apollo Equimast 900mg eq/450mast (just added this last week) plan is to bridge this over to the tren oxy prop

im 14.2-14.4 atm although after the food i ate this weekend i hope ill break 14.5 this week lol never been this heavy in my entire life  still staying pretty lean especially on back and legs&#8230;.

was gonna run the wc tren/oxy/prop at 1ml EOD with .5ml eq i think to dilute it lol heard it stings

gonna devise a new training plan so ill post something up later if anyone like your big self wants to offer me feedback that would be appreciated


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Sambuca Whats with your obsession with ancient cars that look in a worse state that Rob :lol:

x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca Whats with your obsession with ancient cars that look in a worse state that Rob :lol:
> 
> x


my renault 5 Gt Turbo is immaculate and runs at 200bhp. engine has done 2k miles and the paint job is 6 weeks old! worth about 4-5k  for something that cost me 800 quid go have a scout on ebay prices are going the same way as old school fords ^^ was an investment really and why not have fun in it. fk a new **** slow car when mine can do 0-60 in 4.9 seconds with a 285 cam in it and a gt28r turbo big enough to suck a small child in


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> my renault 5 Gt Turbo is immaculate and runs at 200bhp. engine has done 2k miles and the paint job is 6 weeks old! worth about 4-5k  for something that cost me 800 quid go have a scout on ebay prices are going the same way as old school fords ^^ was an investment really and why not have fun in it. fk a new **** slow car when mine can do 0-60 in 4.9 seconds with a 285 cam in it


You might as well written that in hebrew mate i aint got a clue about anything to do with cars :lol:

Walk or ride a horse everywhere


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You might as well written that in hebrew mate i aint got a clue about anything to do with cars :lol:
> 
> Walk or ride a horse everywhere


i got a horse fk riding it everywhere though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i still cant believe how much nunes got ****ed up on saturday btw. smashed lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i got a horse fk riding it everywhere though


You got a horse ?!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You got a horse ?!


ye im a country bumpkin remember.

8 horses


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i want a pig preferably a micro one. except i might have to move next year


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye im a fcuking loaded country bumpkin remember.
> 
> 8 horses


Fixed ! :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fixed ! :lol:


im a poor **** lol just seem to get by ok i do work 80hours a week plus study at home and volunteer at my local hospital lol

karma - it loves me ^_^


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking bigger in the new avi mate.

(no ****)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> doing WC Test 750mg
> 
> WC Deca 500mg
> 
> ...


Because you said "big self" I will 100% help, my ego loves a good feed 

Sounds like you're doing well mate, EQ definitely helps dilute any PIP, im lucky I rarely get any even with short esters


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Looking bigger in the new avi mate.
> 
> (no ****)


Cheers mate :lol: hahahahHaha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> im a poor **** lol just seem to get by ok i do work 80hours a week plus study at home and volunteer at my local hospital lol
> 
> karma - it loves me ^_^


Poor because you got 8 horses and a stack of vintage cars you cvnt :lol:

Fix up and send me some cash ! Or god will strike someone down at that hospital !


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate :lol: hahahahHaha


How you got 10,000 likes, I'll never know..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> How you got 10,000 likes, I'll never know..


Fear mate !..............And gifs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Lol rob ur a funny fker i give u that


I've given up entertaining you and clarky!!

*rob picks up phone..... 423 whatsapp messages containing women, neighbours, bum love, shopping bags and skittles


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Looking bigger in the new avi mate.
> 
> (no ****)


SRS

That's Sambuca's BF in his AVI :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fear mate !..............And I gobble cocks for free :lol:


Fixed


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Fixed


Thats for reps mate !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Poor because you got 8 horses and a stack of vintage cars you cvnt :lol:
> 
> Fix up and send me some cash ! Or god will strike someone down at that hospital !


pmsl ill sponsor u some peds haha


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> SRS
> 
> That's Sambuca's BF in his AVI :lol:


I noticed that third chin too.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> pmsl ill sponsor u some peds haha


Yeah cheers for the boat load of half empty vials mate  :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you lot are a bunch of cnuts :thumb:

and i wouldnt have it any other way :wub:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah cheers for the boat load of half empty vials mate  :lol:


lol like ud jab anyway u pussy just jab penis in ur bottom ^_^


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I noticed that third chin too.


He loves it on his chin mate, so he keeps saying :lol:

TBH I have a new found respect for Sam..... since he showed me his sister


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol like ud jab anyway u pussy just jab penis in ur bottom ^_^


Wouldn't trust him with pins, probably end up with a green hanging out his belly button or something


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

r0blet the w4nking diaries


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Because you said "big self" I will 100% help, my ego loves a good feed
> 
> Sounds like you're doing well mate, EQ definitely helps dilute any PIP, im lucky I rarely get any even with short esters


i dont have much muscle to inject in to i reckon thats why i get pip sometimes lol. anyway as long as im bigger than r0blet all is good ^_^


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> r0blet the w4nking diaries


LOL, hand on heart I haven't tugged one off over her.... yet 



Sambuca said:


> i dont have much muscle to inject in to i reckon thats why i get pip sometimes lol. anyway as long as im bigger than r0blet all is good ^_^


PIP free so far here, you must just be unlucky mate. Hmmmm, because i'm shorter i look bigger therefore you aren't bigger :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> LOL, hand on heart I haven't tugged one off over her.... yet
> 
> PIP free so far here, you must just be unlucky mate. Hmmmm, because i'm shorter i look bigger therefore you aren't bigger :lol:


you always look a good size in your pics where as ye im not in proportion.. i think 15.7 stone should see my body big enough to fit my head

only had pip off that extreme ripp tbh and test suspension i tried once


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> doing WC Test 750mg
> 
> WC Deca 500mg
> 
> ...


If said training plan looks remotely like the one I sent you we will fall out sammy


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> i dont have much muscle to inject in to i reckon thats why i get pip sometimes lol. anyway as long as im bigger than r0blet all is good ^_^


You have plenty of muscle you knob I can see from your avi!

You'd have to be Ethiopian to be smaller than @R0BLET :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> you always look a good size in your pics where as ye im not in proportion.. i think 15.7 stone should see my body big enough to fit my head
> 
> only had pip off that extreme ripp tbh and test suspension i tried once


Thanks, i try. Looked ok this morning :lol:

15.7 - very precise lol. 16 would be better, faaack i'd look like a tank at 15 I think!!

Nothing here, and I jab anywhere lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> If said training plan looks remotely like the one I sent you we will fall out sammy


dont worry ill take all the hard stuff off and insert rest breaks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You have plenty of muscle you knob I can see from your avi!
> 
> You'd have to be Ethiopian to be smaller than @R0BLET :lol:


You sir are a c.unt!

But a nice c.unt I suppose


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You have plenty of muscle you knob I can see from your avi!
> 
> You'd have to be Ethiopian to be smaller than @R0BLET :lol:


ty kind sir!

@R0BLET im almost 6ft 3 so i reckon id need to be pretty heavy. although my head is about 33% of my total mass pmsl


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You sir are a c.unt!
> 
> But a nice c.unt I suppose


Haha I almost stamped on the free test and dbol I was gonna send you then haha! There is a ml or maybe 2 of sust if you want it?  im such a good friend.

Even though ive never met you (prob a good thing haha)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha I almost stamped on the free test and dbol I was gonna send you then haha! There is a ml or maybe 2 of sust if you want it?  im such a good friend.
> 
> Even though ive never met you (prob a good thing haha)


ive invited rob to an 1.5kg burger challenge by me he aint turned up yet though. i think its cus he knows he will fail miserably.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ive invited rob to an 1.5kg burger challenge by me he aint turned up yet though. i think its cus he knows he will fail miserably.


I think its because that's his max bench weight so how on earth could he even lift it to his mouth to eat??!?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ty kind sir!
> 
> @R0BLET im almost 6ft 3 so i reckon id need to be pretty heavy. although my head is about 33% of my total mass pmsl


I'm glad I got my mums genes pmsl - short ar5e. Dad, 6ft 2 naturally big. FML

Tbh mate your growing at a nice rate now, just that consistency. It'll come!



Chelsea said:


> Haha I almost stamped on the free test and dbol I was gonna send you then haha! There is a ml or maybe 2 of sust if you want it?  im such a good friend.
> 
> Even though ive never met you (prob a good thing haha)


More the merrier :wub:

We are meeting at some point, we need to do a viking style attack on a town we've never been to and rape some local sluts 



Sambuca said:


> ive invited rob to an 1.5kg burger challenge by me he aint turned up yet though. i think its cus he knows he will fail miserably.


Oh yeah, we need to sort that sh1t!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> More the merrier :wub:
> 
> We are meeting at some point, we need to do a viking style attack on a town we've never been to and rape some local sluts


LETS DO THIS!!! Would be such a laugh!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I think its because that's his max bench weight so how on earth could he even lift it to his mouth to eat??!?!?!?! :lol:












:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> LETS DO THIS!!! Would be such a laugh!


We will PMSL

No throwing me in a trolley and slamming me into things though :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> We will PMSL
> 
> No throwing me in a trolley and slamming me into things though :lol:


Haha I cannot and will not guarantee that wont happen 

We may be slamming into something else though........... :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'm glad I got my mums genes pmsl - short ar5e. Dad, 6ft 2 naturally big. FML
> 
> Tbh mate your growing at a nice rate now, just that consistency. It'll come!
> 
> ...


id forgotten about it but im up for something like that sometime! could do a training day DAWN SAFFF and go to gourmet burger after. then we can see if chelsea can really lift more than 10kg and its not blow up weight he uses.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha I cannot and will not guarantee that wont happen
> 
> We may be slamming into something else though........... :whistling:


Yeah, hopefully it will be Sam's sister 



Sambuca said:


> id forgotten about it but im up for something like that sometime! could do a training day DAWN SAFFF and go to gourmet burger after. then we can see if chelsea can really lift more than 10kg and its not blow up weight he uses.


Defo training and some dirty burger for after


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well me and chelsea are already in the same area so its just you 2 queers that need to fix up !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Monday - Shoulders + Triceps

Seated OHP 5 x 5

Db side lats - run the rack 30 sec rest then back up in weight (3-4 diff weights)

Rear delt raises 3 x not sure weather to do light and high reps or heavy and low

Seated db press 3 x 8

Shrugs 3 x depends if I decide to do heavy or light

Close grip bench 5 x 5

Vbar pushdowns 3 x 8

Skulls 3 x 12

Tuesday - Legs

Leg Extensions 5 x max reps toes curled back really trying to work outside of quad

Squats 5 x 5 rotate with leg press 5 x 5

Stiff legged deads 3 x 8 I hate these ? might use dbs lol

Ham curls 3 x 12

Calf raises 3 x 20

Donkey raises 3 x 12

Wednesday off

Thursday - Chest + biceps

Flat bench 5 x 5

Incline DB Press 3 x 8

Incline flyes 3 x 8 gonna try go heavier on these than I have been

Dips 3 x max reps I find if I curve like a moon shape it focuses on chest well.

EzBar curls 3 x 12

Db curls 3 x 8

Hammer 3 x 8

Friday - Back

Deadlifts 5 x 5

Wide grip pull ups 3 x max

Tbar row - 3 x 8-12

Seated Row 3 x 8 heavy heavy heavy

Anything else I could add in here?

Abs after every session other than legs


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, hopefully it will be Sam's sister
> 
> Defo training and some dirty burger for after


Again?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Well me and chelsea are already in the same area so its just you 2 queers that need to fix up !


 :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Well me and chelsea are already in the same area so its just you 2 queers that need to fix up !


Same area - south 

TBH I don't mind driving anywhere, work pays for it :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Same area - south
> 
> TBH I don't mind driving anywhere, work pays for it :lol:


Garden of england you northern monkey :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

last time i trained with anyone off here it was bad alan and liam and they touched me in my special place


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Monday - Shoulders + Triceps
> 
> Seated OHP 5 x 5
> 
> ...


FFS, had to ruin it with training talk! 



Chelsea said:


> Again?


Yes again, she loved it. Going in dry this time - upon her request.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, hopefully it will be Sam's sister
> 
> Defo training and some dirty burger for after


He told me about her.......2mins later on twitter i found her :lol:

:drool:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> last time i trained with anyone off here it was bad alan and liam and they touched me in my special place


Thats how you join aint it ? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Garden of england you northern monkey :lol:


Sh1t hole more like 



Sambuca said:


> last time i trained with anyone off here it was bad alan and liam and they touched me in my special place


Your ears....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He told me about her.......2mins later on twitter i found her :lol:
> 
> :drool:


Sending me pics of her tits - fcuked up c.unt


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sending me pics of her tits - fcuked up c.unt


Who Sam did ? I had to search for the nips :sad:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> He told me about her.......2mins later on twitter i found her *anal g-spot* :lol:
> 
> :drool:


Edited for you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Who Sam did ? I had to search for the nips :sad:


Yeah, no nips on show lol

You found nips?

Fcuk me @Sambuca must be crawling into a little black hole now 

Any minge pics JK?

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, no nips on show lol
> 
> You found nips?
> 
> ...


Lol I couldn't give a **** she's fking minted from guys like u buying nuts every week lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Lol I couldn't give a **** she's fking minted from guys like u buying nuts every week lol


Nuts, fcuk that. Ain't bought that in years 

Good on her, its those jobs on the side that pay


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nuts, fcuk that. Ain't bought that in years
> 
> Good on her, its those jobs on the side that pay


i got ur address here and you are really hungry for takeaway.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i got ur address here and you are really hungry for takeaway.


Kind of you mate, hmmmm. Get me a large ham and pineapple please


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Kind of you mate, hmmmm. Get me a large ham and pineapple please


haha

anyway in regards to my sister shes putting the modelling to one side shes just won a 18 month contract to fit out luxury yachts for some sheik from the arab emirates  pretty chuffed for her


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, no nips on show lol
> 
> You found nips?
> 
> ...


To whatsapp batman !!! :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You look a lot better for it sweetheart x


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'm glad I got my mums genes pmsl - short ar5e. Dad, 6ft 2 naturally big. FML
> 
> Tbh mate your growing at a nice rate now, just that consistency. It'll come!
> 
> ...


Where the fck is my invite?!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha
> 
> anyway in regards to my sister shes putting the modelling to one side shes just won a 18 month contract to fit out luxury yachts for some sheik from the arab emirates  pretty chuffed for her


18 month contract to fit out yachts?! I think someone may be hiding the truth  Sounds almost like she's going on a Liam Neesons daughter style trip from Taken on a boat with a sheikh. Just saying


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Monday - Shoulders + Triceps
> 
> Seated OHP 5 x 5
> 
> ...


Looks remarkably like my workout routine in places *****! Haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Where the fck is my invite?!


Sent it with yodel mate :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> 18 month contract to fit out yachts?! I think someone may be hiding the truth  Sounds almost like she's going on a Liam Neesons daughter style trip from Taken on a boat with a sheikh. Just saying


haha its through a big yacht builder in london and she does the fabric design. they have whore rooms on them&#8230;.. +_+


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Where the fck is my invite?!


ill pick u up on the way down but ill bring ear plugs as the GT Turbo is um very loud pmsl

id go down m40 in to london i think n drop car as sisters ;D


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sent it with yodel mate :lol:


Never to be seen again


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ill pick u up on the way down but ill bring ear plugs as the GT Turbo is um very loud pmsl
> 
> id go down m40 in to london i think n drop car as sisters ;D


I live at junc 3 of the m40. Perfect


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> You look a lot better for it sweetheart x


thanks babe <3 lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I live at junc 3 of the m40. Perfect


well gonna get mate to fit my new turbo and tune it up a bit so will be ready in a few weeks. drove down to london in it before i was ****ing deaf by the time i got there lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Loving the avi mate,looking good there,filling out well...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Loving the avi mate,looking good there,filling out well...


Thanks buddy means a lot!

Putting so much effort in with training and food! Paying off I think


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Thanks buddy means a lot!
> 
> Putting so much effort in with training and food! Paying off I think


Defo,this game is all about how much you want your goal


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

How's **** going doctor Sam ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tonight was

Shoulders and triceps

Seated OHP 5 x 5 80kg for 3 reps on last set. Right rotator is not good

Db side lats - run the rack 30 sec rest then back up in weight (3-4 diff weights)

Rear delt raises 3 x 8kg for 12 reps

Seated db press 3 x 8 20kg

Shrugs 3 x 20 50kg

Rope pull downs 3 x 12 50kg

I was meant to do 3 tri excercises but for the life of me can't remember if I did lol

Skulls 3 x 12 15lbs strict form DBS touching shoulders and full extensions

Was done in anyway

Food today has been

7am 6 eggs on rye bread with coconut oil

9am 2 scoops whey and 100g oats

11am tpw protein bar and bag of almonds

1pm 2 chicken breasts and 250g rice

3.30pm ride cakes with peanut butter

4.30 2sxoops of whey

Post wo tpw protein bar 100g cnp pro fuel 2 scoops whey

8pm 250g sirloin steak 300g broccoli

9.37pm 1 banana 250g quark scoop of whey

No idea what Cals that is or macros lol

All food is cooked in coconut oil and I do add evoo in shakes sometimes


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

alright mate that workout looks solid,

how you find the coconut oil working for you? any benefit to evoo?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> How's **** going doctor Sam ?


Good mate ty and that's a long way off yet mate Haha

How r u?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> alright mate that workout looks solid,
> 
> how you find the coconut oil working for you? any benefit to evoo?


Its hard to tell tbh but food tastes good lol

It's about 10quid for 450gms so tbh ill just buy every known again i think.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Good mate ty and that's a long way off yet mate Haha
> 
> How r u?


Not bad mate recomp turned in to an all out bulk and now I'm 97kg lol I'm gone do a cut in 8 weeks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Not bad mate recomp turned in to an all out bulk and now I'm 97kg lol I'm gone do a cut in 8 weeks


Haha nice 97kg pretty good going and I imagine ur pretty leanish still!

I'm almost 92kg on scales tonight


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol lean wats that ?

I could tell from Avi u have put loads on mate, make sure u get some pics at one point


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Lol lean wats that ?
> 
> I could tell from Avi u have put loads on mate, make sure u get some pics at one point


Cheers  I need some proper pic ill try get Missus to take some.

Haha mate u were lean as fk and strong as hell when I met u sure after cut you'll look immense.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi ***** - Just whizzing in to see how things are....lots of food (check out my journal for food porn today....I ain't never gonna be thin!!) and lots of training. Nice work my friend. x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi ***** - Just whizzing in to see how things are....lots of food (check out my journal for food porn today....I ain't never gonna be thin!!) and lots of training. Nice work my friend. x


Cheers Jo! Where in the country is it you are based btw im hoping to get away for a couple of nights end of OCT

That sounds odd lol just want a nice hotel with the OH and remember your area looked very nice


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

We are in Lavenham, Suffolk. It is quite touristy, but some good food places nearby.....As you know, my favourite is The Great House, it has rooms.....We may well be open by then - we were hoping for the 14th Oct, but currently about a week behind schedule.......If you are in the area, come and visit!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> We are in Lavenham, Suffolk. It is quite touristy, but some good food places nearby.....As you know, my favourite is The Great House, it has rooms.....We may well be open by then - we were hoping for the 14th Oct, but currently about a week behind schedule.......If you are in the area, come and visit!!


I will look if the hotel is the right price as its a crap drive to that part of the country for us (well it is when both my cars do under 20mpg lol). I would definitely pop in!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reps Sam - want to return the favour, but seems I need to spread the love first x


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I know why you had so many dumps yesterday now mate looking at that list of food lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I know why you had so many dumps yesterday now mate looking at that list of food lol


7 by the time i went to bed. I ate more on saturday and sunday than yesterday lol :laugh:

My main aim in life is to make this guy look like he has anorexia


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 7 by the time i went to bed. I ate more on saturday and sunday than yesterday lol :laugh:
> 
> My main aim in life is to make this guy look like he has anorexia
> 
> View attachment 136196


Lol fcuking hell mate ! Yesterday i had a jacket potato with a tin of beans on and i felt sick after for ages lol. Im used to not eating now haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol fcuking hell mate ! Yesterday i had a jacket potato with a tin of beans on and i felt sick after for ages lol. Im used to not eating now haha


surprised u had the energy to fight u nutter.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> surprised u had the energy to fight u nutter.


Yeah i know mate :lol: all my team mates cant wait to see my fight with some energy in me lol.

Some days i had 2 protein shakes and a tin of sardines :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate :lol: all my team mates cant wait to see my fight with some energy in me lol.
> 
> Some days i had 2 protein shakes and a tin of sardines :lol:


tbh that sounds like a terrible idea +_+

you can lose weight and eat food you know lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate :lol: all my team mates cant wait to see my fight with some energy in me lol.
> 
> Some days i had 2 protein shakes and a tin of sardines :lol:


i dont want u dieing on my ass bro ;( get some food in ya its the most anabolic substance on the planet (besides that **** they gave the hulk)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> tbh that sounds like a terrible idea +_+
> 
> you can lose weight and eat food you know lol


Haha yeah ive heard that mate :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The power of BJJ there in the 2nd pic ! Let that be a warning to you cúnts that i could rape you all and you couldnt stop me ! (Not that you would want to)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Found it! @Sambuca Subbed:thumb:

I'll have a read tonight at work


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Found it! @Sambuca Subbed:thumb:
> 
> I'll have a read tonight at work


I can't promise much useful content mostly Roblet spamming


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> I can't promise much useful content mostly Roblet spamming


Haha. @roblet 's ace. I see his banter on Barney's thread. 

You've got to me more interesting than me!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. @roblet 's ace. I see his banter on Barney's thread.
> 
> You've got to me more interesting than me!


I'm a miserable git who doesn't like banter lol

 well a bit is ok


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I'm a miserable git who doesn't like banter lol
> 
> well a bit is ok


Shut it cúnt !!

@Laurieloz See what he means mate ?! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I'm a miserable git who doesn't like banter lol
> 
> well a bit is ok


You're not miserable Sambuca.....but....WUT the bloop in' poopin' 'ECK is that second piccie? 2 blokes doing naked wrestling? :confused1: wut the clobber sober is that all about then? :laugh: all those danglies flopping about everywhere? Euuuuwwwwwww....not very neat and tidy at all! Haha....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I'm a miserable git who does like cocks lol
> 
> well a bit is ok


Fixed

:lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Shut it cúnt !!
> 
> @Laurieloz See what he means mate ?! :lol:


Haha. Offer him a few rounds in the ring, mate. He'll soon shut up then!:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> I'm a miserable git who doesn't like banter lol
> 
> well a bit is ok


I'm sure a perusal of your pages will make my shift pass much quicker


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm exhausted after legs

5 x max reps leg extensions up to 60kg did about 13 on last set and was ruined

5 x 5 squats only up to 100kg my weakest excercise lol and quads were done in already.

3 x 12 ham curls 35kg

3 x 8 sldl

Calf raises slow pause and negative

Donkey calf raises 3 sets of each


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. *Offer him a few rounds in the ring*, mate. He'll soon shut up then!:laugh:


He might take that the wrong way mate :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> He might take that the wrong way mate :lol:


Haha. Yes maybe, but then maybe not:sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> He might take that the wrong way mate :lol:


 Maybe this needs a second opinion. @resten :laugh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RS86 said:


> Maybe this needs a second opinion. @resten :laugh:


Ffs can a man not masturbate in peace without getting all these mentions!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh my days

I'm off to bed sweet dreams


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Walking well? :lol:

Nice session mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Walking well? :lol:
> 
> Nice session mate.


ye im ok today it will be tomoz ill be fked.

I need to really fix up and get strong on bench dl and squat. i think i could manage 120 for one on squats fml lol having long limbs and a weak lower back messes me up for squats and dl. Leg press I can press sh1t loads but watching me trying to squat down has got to be the funniest thing that happens in the gym on a weekly basis.

my hip to knee is so long compared to my knee to foot so i get all off balance and have to have really wide stance to even stand a change of not keeling over


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

infact ive benched more than ive squatted&#8230;. thats messed up

go do squats first then leg extensions next week


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye im ok today it will be tomoz ill be fked.
> 
> I need to really fix up and get strong on bench dl and squat. i think i could manage 120 for one on squats fml lol having long limbs and a weak lower back messes me up for squats and dl. Leg press I can press sh1t loads but watching me trying to squat down has got to be the funniest thing that happens in the gym on a weekly basis.
> 
> my hip to knee is so long compared to my knee to foot so i get all off balance and have to have really wide stance to even stand a change of not keeling over


Joys of being tall.

Stick to leg press and rack pulls then mate. Pmsl, I doubt I'll ever out bench my best squat!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Joys of being tall.
> 
> Stick to leg press and rack pulls then mate. Pmsl, I doubt I'll ever out bench my best squat!


ive benched more than i can dead lift and squat haha

na i really wanna give it a proper go mate. if within the next 8 weeks i havent got it up by much then ill fk it off before i injure myself lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ive benched more than i can dead lift and squat haha
> 
> na i really wanna give it a proper go mate. if within the next 8 weeks i havent got it up by much then ill fk it off before i injure myself lol


LOL, what you benched then?

Don't come with any using band bollocks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> LOL, what you benched then?
> 
> Don't come with any using band bollocks


112.5kg flat for 2 reps pmsl fml

i doubt i could get close now as my shoulder is fked my aim is to rock the 50-60kg dbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 112.5kg flat for 2 reps pmsl fml
> 
> i doubt i could get close now as my shoulder is fked my aim is to rock the 50-60kg dbs


Nice work mate, 50-60lbs DB's


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate, 50-60lbs DB's


  lol the pink ones will go nicely with my orange racerback vest :wub:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

thats the gayest thing ive ever said

sorry


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> thats the gayest thing ive ever said
> 
> sorry


Yes, yes it is. I do need some new vests though, well reminded


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes it is. I do need some new vests though, well reminded


asos mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> asos mate


Bless you :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bless you :lol:


there u go

http://www.asos.com/Anticulture/Anticulture-Vest-With-Ice-cream-Print/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=3388061&cid=9178&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=36&sort=-1&clr=Blue


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> there u go
> 
> http://www.asos.com/Anticulture/Anticulture-Vest-With-Ice-cream-Print/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=3388061&cid=9178&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=36&sort=-1&clr=Blue


Nah, not gay enough :lol:

Needs more nipple hanging out 

PMSL some c.unts walk around with huge vests on, skinny as fcuk with nips hanging out! Not even got a chest on em :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye im ok today it will be tomoz ill be fked.
> 
> I need to really fix up and get strong on bench dl and squat. *i think i could manage 120 for one* on squats fml lol having long limbs and a weak lower back messes me up for squats and dl. Leg press I can press sh1t loads but watching me trying to squat down has got to be the funniest thing that happens in the gym on a weekly basis.
> 
> my hip to knee is so long compared to my knee to foot so i get all off balance and have to have really wide stance to even stand a change of not keeling over


I can do more than that and I'm still a beta natty! Think you need to do a little maning up mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I can do more than that and I'm still a beta natty! Think you need to do a little maning up mate


I never try with em mate as I got bad back problems. Never ever even tried to do a heavy deadlift lol scared of my back going


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, not gay enough :lol:
> 
> Needs more nipple hanging out
> 
> PMSL some c.unts walk around with huge vests on, skinny as fcuk with nips hanging out! Not even got a chest on em :lol:


Ye like me


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I never try with em mate as I got *bad back *problems. Never ever even tried to do a heavy deadlift lol scared of my back going


I hear that from 99% of people at my gym that don't squat or deadlift.. :rolleye:  Do you use a decent belt? I went halves with my training partner on one for £60, just leave it our the locker at the gym so we can still use it if the other isn't there.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i got bad curvature of the spine and its one of the reasons i started training as doctors etc were uselss lol ive gained an inch in height over the past 12 months&#8230;. +_+ and am pretty much straight although my right shoulder is still about 1inch higher than my left, although i think thats due to my rhomboid being so tight over the years.

dont have a belt and was always under the impression not to use one from what i have been told.

I am gonna push myself on dls and squats anyway as im strong on a lot of other things expect 140kg dl on friday for 1 rep pmsl


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i got bad curvature of the spine and its one of the reasons i started training as doctors etc were uselss lol ive gained an inch in height over the past 12 months&#8230;. +_+ and am pretty much straight although my right shoulder is still about 1inch higher than my left, although i think thats due to my rhomboid being so tight over the years.
> 
> dont have a belt and was always under the impression not to use one from what i have been told.
> 
> I am gonna push myself on dls and squats anyway as im strong on a lot of other things expect 140kg dl on friday for 1 rep pmsl


I have noticed that since starting deadlifting my back has straightened, notice it most when driving as I have had to adjust my mirror a few times over the last few months to accommodate sitting up straighter 

I'm gonna try for a 140dl this weekend now :thumb: Current pb is 135 I think.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I have noticed that since starting deadlifting my back has straightened, notice it most when driving as I have had to adjust my mirror a few times over the last few months to accommodate sitting up straighter
> 
> I'm gonna try for a 140dl this weekend now :thumb: Current pb is 135 I think.


nice. im 92kg maybe i should try heavier lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> nice. im 92kg maybe i should try heavier lol


 :lol: I am only a scrawny 60kg mate 

Current lifts are : SQ-95/B-65/DL-135

I think they are pretty good for someone of my size, though am always pushing for more.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i got bad curvature of the spine and its one of the reasons i started training as doctors etc were uselss lol ive gained an inch in height over the past 12 months&#8230;. +_+ and *am pretty much straight *although my right shoulder is still about 1inch higher than my left, although i think thats due to my rhomboid being so tight over the years.
> 
> dont have a belt and was always under the impression not to use one from what i have been told.
> 
> I am gonna push myself on dls and squats anyway as im strong on a lot of other things expect 140kg dl on friday for 1 rep pmsl


Let's not lie to our selves, eh?

:lol:

If you've been training a while, I don't understand why people say don't wear a belt, all it does it create a stronger mid section by pressing against it with your abs which helps you generate more force, I can't actually think on any cons of using it on working sets, apart from becoming reliant on wearing one and your 'inner abs' not becoming stronger, but you can combat that with a few sets of planks a week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Let's not lie to our selves, eh?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> If you've been training a while, I don't understand why people say don't wear a belt, all it does it create a stronger mid section by pressing against it with your abs which helps you generate more force, I can't actually think on any cons of using it on working sets, apart from becoming reliant on wearing one and your 'inner abs' not becoming stronger, but you can combat that with a few sets of planks a week.


His name isn't even Sam mate, take him with a pinch of salt 

Lets swap abs for Core, I agree mate. They do help!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: I am only a scrawny 60kg mate
> 
> Current lifts are : SQ-95/B-65/DL-135
> 
> I think they are pretty good for someone of my size, though am always pushing for more.


ye thats good going mate



robdobbie said:


> Let's not lie to our selves, eh?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> If you've been training a while, I don't understand why people say don't wear a belt, all it does it create a stronger mid section by pressing against it with your abs which helps you generate more force, I can't actually think on any cons of using it on working sets, apart from becoming reliant on wearing one and your 'inner abs' not becoming stronger, but you can combat that with a few sets of planks a week.


might be something i invest in then 



R0BLET said:


> His name isn't even Sam mate, take him with a pinch of salt
> 
> Lets swap abs for Core, I agree mate. They do help!


I know its Samuel!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye thats good going mate
> 
> might be something i invest in then
> 
> I know its Samuel!


That's better


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

how you finding the Accutane bud?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> how you finding the Accutane bud?


will of been on since last thurdsay doing 40mg ED just got dry lips thats it at the moment lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> will of been on since last thurdsay doing 40mg ED just got dry lips thats it at the moment lol


I see, I used like 20 ed, or eod later on. Try taking it with some fish or cod liver oil mate, absorbs much better.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> I see, I used like 20 ed, or eod later on. Try taking it with some fish or cod liver oil mate, absorbs much better.


ye been taking 1000mg fish oil with it. wonder why the do it in tabs and not gels +_+ bit dodgy :s


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ye been taking 1000mg fish oil with it. wonder why the do it in tabs and not gels +_+ bit dodgy :s


think its cheaper to manufacture tbh mate, just harder to be absorbed by the body so dose is needed high I think. What you taking it for, the blackheads if I remember?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> think its cheaper to manufacture tbh mate, just harder to be absorbed by the body so dose is needed high I think. What you taking it for, the blackheads if I remember?


ye lol blackheads. might not seem like much but i got scars on my left arm from them. I went to thailand in july and when i came back i think from sweating so much blocked all my pores but no matter what I have tried its not fixed it. so fk that sh1t


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ye lol blackheads. might not seem like much but i got scars on my left arm from them. I went to thailand in july and when i came back i think from sweating so much blocked all my pores but no matter what I have tried its not fixed it. so fk that sh1t


damn mate, that sounds annoying...you use a washcloth and scrubbed in the shower?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> damn mate, that sounds annoying...you use a washcloth and scrubbed in the shower?


ye mate exfoliated used a blackhead tool. used a facemask. scrub etc its like they are super deep rooted. popping them out caused skin to scar up so not gonna try that as im a picker and will pick the scabs off lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ye mate exfoliated used a blackhead tool. used a facemask. scrub etc its like they are super deep rooted. popping them out caused skin to scar up so not gonna try that as im a picker and will pick the scabs off lol


damn son skin issues r a bitch! tanning may help a bit but who knows!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> damn son skin issues r a bitch! tanning may help a bit but who knows!


haha i tan with mt2 every couple of months ^_^

gear has just made me a sweaty fk i think. never used to sweat at all when i was 10 stone +_+

not gonna go on sunbeds till im finished with this tane as it has already dried my skin


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

My god *****, do you take something for everything?? You must rattle when you walk!!! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> My god *****, do you take something for everything?? You must rattle when you walk!!! x


Hehe

the funny thing is I've always been extremely anti drugs no weed, coke etc

never had an injextion in my life until I did one myself never had immunisation for tb etc loL

i have a strange mentality I guess


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Training tonight

Flat bench press was meant to be 5 x 5 but ended up

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x5

100kg x more than 5 got a guy to spot me who was beasting me most the last reps were spotted but I was fuxked

60kg for 5 lol

I was so ruined already first flat bench in 9 months

Db incline

45lb x12

45lb x 8

I ran out of energy lol

45lbs x 3 n was done

Baring in mind I can do 40kg for reps...

Db flys

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

15kg x 10

Dips 3 sets of max reps

Ez bar curls

3 x 15 of bar plus 10kg epic pump

Seated db curls 3 x 8 12.5kg

One arm curl things 10kg 3 sets last set did hammers till I couldn't do any more

Added Apollo equimast in couple of weeks ago think its started to kick in as its eq cyp had such epic pump was immense.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice session mate, EQ giving you any awesome veins yet?!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, EQ giving you any awesome veins yet?!


I was pretty veiny upon waking this morning lol but na not yet give it a few more weeks I reckon.

Pump is madness though tbh think bp was up last night as in bench felt like my ears were gonna explode lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I was pretty veiny upon waking this morning lol but na not yet give it a few more weeks I reckon.
> 
> Pump is madness though tbh think bp was up last night as in bench felt like my ears were gonna explode lol


Yes mate, keep an eye on that. Last thing you want tbh, what you taking to help BP.... Nothing i bet!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, keep an eye on that. Last thing you want tbh, what you taking to help BP.... Nothing i bet!


Been taking 3 celery seed tabs a day past couple of days ill see if I got any hawthorn berry too.

Rob I take more legal supps than none legal :-D


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Been taking 3 celery seed tabs a day past couple of days ill see if I got any hawthorn berry too.
> 
> Rob I take more legal supps than none legal :-D


Good lad, beetroot juice is great too. Love it!

Hmm, not sure about that statement ***** :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, beetroot juice is great too. Love it!
> 
> Hmm, not sure about that statement ***** :lol:


i take a few other good sups to keep my water down as well like masteron  and dandelion root/vit C lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i take a few other good sups to keep my water down as well like masteron  and dandelion root/vit C lol


LOL

Still a junkie


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How bads the skin got mate? I got some accutane for mine but its calmed down so not bothered using it. might keep it just in case. did it flair up after you came off gear?

oh and i'm booking thailand for january so might be picking your brains on places to stay and go


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> How bads the skin got mate? I got some accutane for mine but its calmed down so not bothered using it. might keep it just in case. did it flair up after you came off gear?
> 
> oh and i'm booking thailand for january so might be picking your brains on places to stay and go


just drop me a text mate about thailand or what ever! awesome enjoy the lady boys haha

tbh i just got like 3-4 big red marks on my outside biceps on each arm at the moment that wont go away one is inflammed and a bit warm +_+ 40mg tane a day atm as its not really bad. but just wanted it cleared.

not sure why but on gear im less spotty&#8230;. on my face actual shoulders/back ill take a pic though to show what they are like.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

That's my right bicep and the only Marks I got left on it left arm has about 4 on but not that bad. Just don't seem to heal????


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

other than that my skin is as clear and smooth as a babys bottom +_+


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

you looked into peptides for healing that stuff mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> you looked into peptides for healing that stuff mate?


i got enough gh to turn me in to the hulk coming so ill use that haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i got enough gh to turn me in to the hulk coming so ill use that haha


haha sounds sweet bud, was it expensive?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha sounds sweet bud, was it expensive?


orig hyge pretty decent price tbf

gonna run 8iu pre bed on workout days till im skint


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> orig hyge pretty decent price tbf
> 
> gonna run 8iu pre bed on workout days till im skint


You mean till the tax man catches up with you


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You mean till the tax man catches up with you


haha big fat bill being paid 2 weeks monday +_+ yey fml


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> other than that my skin is as clear and smooth as a babys bottom +_+


Pedo


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> just drop me a text mate about thailand or what ever! awesome enjoy the lady boys haha
> 
> tbh i just got like 3-4 big red marks on my outside biceps on each arm at the moment that wont go away one is inflammed and a bit warm +_+ 40mg tane a day atm as its not really bad. but just wanted it cleared.
> 
> not sure why but on gear im less spotty&#8230;. on my face actual shoulders/back ill take a pic though to show what they are like.


haha i'll be staying away from the ladboys especially after hearing about @luther's story!

That's not bad mate, mine was worse. i got something from the docs called Zinert which has helped. Its just scarring more with me now which will go in time. if it doesnt i'm getting a massive back tattoo done and shoulders!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> haha i'll be staying away from the ladboys especially after hearing about @luther's story!
> 
> That's not bad mate, mine was worse. i got something from the docs called Zinert which has helped. Its just scarring more with me now which will go in time. if it doesnt i'm getting a massive back tattoo done and shoulders!


haha where is this story from luther. i didnt really see many mate and what i did see they were hotter than the actually Thai women lol

The thai people are lovely (gay word lol) so nice and not like going to turkey or Egypt where they are trying to get ur business they dont care just happy you are visiting their country.

be careful in bangkok though loads of pick pockets and dodgy people.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Back tonight

Deadlifts

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2

120kg x 1 lol

Tbar row

20kg x 12

40kg x 12

60kh x 12

Seated rows

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 8

Pulls

3 x max reps about 6-8

Done


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> orig hyge pretty decent price tbf
> 
> gonna run 8iu pre bed on workout days till im skint


Thinking about using GH myself soon, have you used it before?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Weight is 14.5 stone so going up and up


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thinking about using GH myself soon, have you used it before?


I used it at 4iu ed in my cut so about 3months.

It's awesome before u even get in to fat loss and muscle growth. Worth it imo


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

It's not a magic drug but it brings so much to the table

Great skin

Nails and hair

Well being

Helps injuries a lot

Great sleep

Loads of energy


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking good bud 

Too lazy to read everything so a quick update would be more than appreciated lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good looking workout mate! nice deads


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I could go a lot heavier tbh but wanna get form correct.

I can't find my straps either lol.

Was a good session


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great session there mate. Deadlifts look like one of your strongest exercises.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Great session there mate. Deadlifts look like one of your strongest exercises.
> View attachment 136547


You taking the píss :lol:

He's 6ft3 lol

He'd be better off doing rock pulls IMO


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You taking the píss :lol:
> 
> He's 6ft3 lol
> 
> He'd be better off doing rock pulls IMO


Rock pulls? They like rack pulls?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Rock pulls? They like rack pulls?


Same as rack pull but with rocks.

Pebbles in Sam's case :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ha ill google rack pull sounds like what the missus did to me earlier


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You taking the píss :lol:
> 
> He's 6ft3 lol
> 
> He'd be better off doing rock pulls IMO


Haha. Yeah but that smiley I added isn't deadlifting weights, they're liquorice allsorts!:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Ha ill google rack pull sounds like what the missus did to me earlier


Rotten buggers, aren't they bud?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Busy fun weekend


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

damn bro that does look nicceeee


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Busy fun weekend
> 
> View attachment 136654


Haha pussy boy box! Did I make you do that lol?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha pussy boy box! Did I make you do that lol?


haha ye after i saw that pic and i happened to walk past KK nom nom nom i was a greedy fat pig this weekend.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder if stretch Armstrong could do heavy deads?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I wonder if stretch Armstrong could do heavy deads?


Only one way to find out!

It's goodnight from me sweet dreams ukm


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Only one way to find out!
> 
> It's goodnight from me sweet dreams ukm


How can Stretch Armstrong do deadlifts?

His arms would just get 4ft longer and the weights wouldn't leave the ground!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Monday

Shoulders and Triceps

5 x 5 OHP i did it standing rather than seated and could only manage 40kg lol hard work

run rack on side lats light to heavy then back up again

rear delt raises

Seated DB press - right shoulder started to get tight and sore so stopped

shrugs 3 x 20 40kg

rope pulls 3 x 12 up to 70kg

3 x max skulls

I was gonna do close grip bench or something but shoudler had had enough today so went home +_+


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> How can Stretch Armstrong do deadlifts?
> 
> His arms would just get 4ft longer and the weights wouldn't leave the ground!
> View attachment 136726


Exactly lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

whats wrong with the shoulders bud?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> whats wrong with the shoulders bud?


i think its tendonitis in my right shoulder. it causes inside of bicep to click (so could be bicep tendon?) and middle of rotatory too just ache like hell. ohp just ruined em last night. The click stops if i conciously try to keep shoulders level&#8230;.

poor posture causes my rhomboid too tighten on my right hand side which pulls my right shoulder out of allignment. when i was looking at the human body you can see how it would mess it up lol  posture has got a lot better but still not got rid off all the problems

i had it looked at years and years ago but was fobbed off by GP lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

new diet i think

7am

steak and 5 scrambled eggs

hand full of beans

2 whole meal toast

10am

protein shake and a banana

1pm

steak mince and pasta or rice 1 banana

4pm

Chicken breast and rice

Protein shake

BCAA at gym

2 scoops whey + cnp profuel post workout

8pm

tuna or sardines on 2/3 rye bread/wholegrain toast

9.30-10pm 1 tub Quark blueberries + protein powder

Whole/gold top milk in shakes. etc

gonna stop relying on supps so much and try n get more solid meals down me.

feel like changing it up a bit now


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

steak and eggs for breaky sounds epic to me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> steak and eggs for breaky sounds epic to me


been running same diet for 10 weeks now and almost at end of my 10 weeks test/deca so change is as good as a rest.

yes it sounds good will have to make sure i get my ass out of bed to cook it haha i might swap my evening meal with that meal ill see how i get on!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> been running same diet for 10 weeks now and almost at end of my 10 weeks test/deca so change is as good as a rest.
> 
> yes it sounds good will have to make sure i get my ass out of bed to cook it haha i might swap my evening meal with that meal ill see how i get on!


yeah mate diet looks better now to be honest.

Haha yeah that's the only problem, maybe you could use bacon instead?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> yeah mate diet looks better now to be honest.
> 
> Haha yeah that's the only problem, maybe you could use bacon instead?


bacon is a good call but i do love steak haha. ill see how i get on. if it sux ill just have oily fish on toast for breakfast and steak and eggs for tea. infact i might just change it to that before i start i duno


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> bacon is a good call but i do love steak haha. ill see how i get on. if it sux ill just have oily fish on toast for breakfast and steak and eggs for tea. infact i might just change it to that before i start i duno


could do bud, bacon is hell of a lot cheaper as well. Whats your fave fish?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> could do bud, bacon is hell of a lot cheaper as well. Whats your fave fish?


white fish i dont mind haddock or cod.

oily fish i dont care lol will eat anything sardines, smoked mackeral

i like salmon too especially with cream cheese on a bagel!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> white fish i dont mind haddock or cod.
> 
> oily fish i dont care lol will eat anything sardines, smoked mackeral
> 
> i like salmon too especially with cream cheese on a bagel!


haha I can only stomach salmon as an oily fish atm. is mackerel much difference bud?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha I can only stomach salmon as an oily fish atm. is mackerel much difference bud?


mackerel is nice but if u get smoked it can repeat on you pretty much all day. and its nothing like salmon really. there is another canned oily fish i get which is very nice i cant remember the name lol doh ill go look


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Herring. Aldi do it in a peppercorn and fruity sauce nice on toast lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> mackerel is nice but if u get smoked it can repeat on you pretty much all day. and its nothing like salmon really. there is another canned oily fish i get which is very nice i cant remember the name lol doh ill go look


haha I just cant stomach the smell, like salmon isn't too bad, il have to try mackerel or herring then bud. :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha I just cant stomach the smell, like salmon isn't too bad, il have to try mackerel or herring then bud. :thumb:


lol try not to puke if ur not a big fan!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

haha that's why I haven't tried sardines yet!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> new diet i think
> 
> 7am
> 
> ...


That breakfast sounds fcking yum! food porn.

p.s your comment about makerel - so true! it does actually stick with you all day and night lol: ( yummy though


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

just had some mackerel...not as pleasant as salmon but not too bad for some protein and omega 3


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> That breakfast sounds fcking yum! food porn.
> 
> p.s your comment about makerel - so true! it does actually stick with you all day and night lol: ( yummy though


 yes not pre date food thats for sure haha



Glais said:


> just had some mackerel...not as pleasant as salmon but not too bad for some protein and omega 3


smoked?  you will be burping it up all night if so


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well i dont think its possible to get breakfast of steak and eggs in so gonna switch my evening meal with that meal lol

so wholegrain toast and fish for brekkie! ^_^


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I also have finished off 20ml of Wildcat deca now so will keep the Test+Equimast up till i run out i think

No idea on total weight gained in past 10 weeks but its a lot lol scales are broke in the gym lol =[. I do have 30/40ml of deca/npp from apollo but gonna save that for the time being i think.

So current cycle is

Test 750mg

Equimast 900/450mg

Hyge 8iu pre bed on training days 24iu a week.

my goal is still 15 stone for christmas. I have my secret weapon stashed in the cupboard and will add some TorRip310 to it if i need.

WC test prop/oxy/tren mix +_+


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well had a great chest and bicep session at the gym last night.

flat bench 5 x 5

60kg

60kg

70kg

70kg

80kg no probs without spot i did not want to try 100kg without a spot as it fked me up last week with a spotter +_+

flys 3 x 12

10kg

18kg

22.5kg

incline db chest press 3 x 12

20kg

25kg

30kg

dips 3 x max

ez bar curls 3 x as many as i could do

bar + 10kg

bar + 20kg

bar + 20kg i was so fking pumped i was ruined.

Seated db curls 3 x 8

10kg was so pumped lol

10kg

10kg not sure how many i managed but arms were too pumped to move at the end.

Breakfast today was

250g Sirloin Steak, 5 scrambled eggs in coconut oil (semi skimmed milk), 1/3rd can of beans, 2 whole grain toast nom nom nom

bulk phase 2 has begun.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

oh weighed in at 206lbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Well had a great chest and bicep session at the gym last night.
> 
> flat bench 5 x 5
> 
> ...


Nicely done mate 

206lbs! Good lad.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nicely done mate
> 
> 206lbs! Good lad.


cheers

first time ive done ez bar curls properly last night. they are epic pump was insane my arms were like balloons +_+


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> cheers
> 
> first time ive done ez bar curls properly last night. they are epic pump was insane my arms were like balloons +_+


Mate they kill me, carpel tunnel bollox on wrists! But they are great.

Been looking at fat gripz for a while so I may invest and hope they help.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Mate they kill me, carpel tunnel bollox on wrists! But they are great.
> 
> Been looking at fat gripz for a while so I may invest and hope they help.


ye was watching some vids @El Toro Mr UK98 posted up today using them. look like a good idea


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye was watching some vids @El Toro Mr UK98 posted up today using them. look like a good idea


There great for tricep pushdowns and strait bar bicep curls too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye was watching some vids @El Toro Mr UK98 posted up today using them. look like a good idea


Can make your own TBH, but they wouldn't last long lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> There great for tricep pushdowns and strait bar bicep curls too


ye straight bar with a fat grip would be good. get your pump on


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I can see someone is lovin this bulk game!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I can see someone is lovin this bulk game!


Haha I am mate. I'm on a mission it's hard to keep my head in it as I'm so used to be skinny I'm out of my comfort zone.

Just set my goals and crack on!

Have a good weekend mate


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Being out of your comfort zone is good. Both scary and exhilarating. You are looking fabulous in your avi.....

My OH used to order steak and eggs for brekkie when we were in Florida in this biker diner we used to go do, not that he trains - just a greedy carnivore!

x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Monday morning comes around way to quickly!

Shoulders tonight and triceps 

ate quite a bit of of crap over the weekend. feel alright though. polished a bottle of rioja off saturday night oops


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Being out of your comfort zone is good. Both scary and exhilarating. You are looking fabulous in your avi.....
> 
> My OH used to order steak and eggs for brekkie when we were in Florida in this biker diner we used to go do, not that he trains - just a greedy carnivore!
> 
> x


Cheers Jo 

its the breakfast of kings! just takes so long to eat it all lol i cant fit it all on my plate lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad to see things are going well mate. Bet you looked dry as fook on Sunday morning after all that wine:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Glad to see things are going well mate. Bet you looked dry as fook on Sunday morning after all that wine:lol:


i did actually lol

Cheers

hows things for u mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i did actually lol
> 
> Cheers
> 
> hows things for u mate


Not too bad, had a sh!te few weeks at work but now everything's back on track. Diet has been good, training has suffered, but yeah glad to get back into it! 

Btw @Sambuca what's your thoughts on running 20mg M1T for 3 weeks and then moving onto something like 80mg Tbol? Reckon it'll kill my liver?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Not too bad, had a sh!te few weeks at work but now everything's back on track. Diet has been good, training has suffered, but yeah glad to get back into it!
> 
> Btw @Sambuca what's your thoughts on running 20mg M1T for 3 weeks and then moving onto something like 80mg Tbol? Reckon it'll kill my liver?


30mg for two weeks 3 if u hack it. Have a 7-10 day rest then tbol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> 30mg for two weeks 3 if u hack it. Have a 7-10 day rest then tbol


What do you mean hack it :lol2: now I'm concerned..

I was thinking of kickstarting a test/tren e cycle with M1T then maybe use Tbol for about 8 weeks of the cycle. Maybe WC's injectable Var would be a safer option, over another oral?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> What do you mean hack it :lol2: now I'm concerned..
> 
> I was thinking of kickstarting a test/tren e cycle with M1T then maybe use Tbol for about 8 weeks of the cycle. Maybe WC's injectable Var would be a safer option, over another oral?


Haha well it made my appetite go so was force feeding. Next thing u get after that is lethargy. I didn't get that .

Wc varox would b sweet to finish cycle off IMO .

M1t is fine in short bursts ime. You just wanna stop before sides kick in.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo ..just swooshing thru as I do....all going well I see..bulking like a proper big boy hey? will cost you a fortune in clothes natch, thin wardrobe, fat wardrobe, nearly thin but not quite wardrobe etc etc...

orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......is that just me?...:laugh:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Have u tried the wc anavar Sam ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo ..just swooshing thru as I do....all going well I see..bulking like a proper big boy hey? will cost you a fortune in clothes natch, thin wardrobe, fat wardrobe, nearly thin but not quite wardrobe etc etc...
> 
> orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......is that just me?...:laugh:


haha well i have started having this problem as i have grown out of all my medium tops +_+ i have never bought a large t shirt in my life +_+



reza85 said:


> Have u tried the wc anavar Sam ?


I have not mate. 20mg one? i have heard good things about it. next time i use var ill probably go for rohm 50mg tabs.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

been told i have a fat head. and had so many comments this week about my size everyone is used to me being small.

everyone keeps doing this pose to me lol and going oooush +_+



im obviously not even 1% like that haha just for the purposes of explaining the above ^^


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> @Sambuca hope all is ok. Can't be @rsed to catch up on your ramblings so I will let you full me in on the finer details lol


Hi hamster was thinking of you other day have you done your comp? Hope you are well.

Not much just eating like foods going out of fashion mission to 15 stone is near an end then it's eat some more


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Hey you. Comp is next Saturday.
> 
> So your fit to bursting point lol ! You best not be getting podgy lol.


Na leanish still lol I don't get fat really lol

Well good luck for the comp hope u post some pics up or pop us a link!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

How long exactly have you been on now mate and how long do you have left?

Any chance you could outline your entire cycle plan? I keep hearing you mention an eq bridge which got my ears pricked up!

And ps. Subbed.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RowRow said:


> How long exactly have you been on now mate and how long do you have left?
> 
> Any chance you could outline your entire cycle plan? I keep hearing you mention an eq bridge which got my ears pricked up!
> 
> And ps. Subbed.


I started this cycle few weeks after i got back from holiday in July i think lol it has been the following

t3 50mcg ED

Week 1-10

750mg Test 20-30mg M1t/m1t+ was used for 2 weeks

500mg Deca

Week 8 I added 900mg EQ/450mg Masteron in. The Eq is Cyponiate so kicking in now.

weeks 10-18 (I am around week 11/12 i think) just go by how much i have in vials left.

Test 750mg

Equimast 900/450mg

Week 18-24

Test prop/Tren Ace/Oxy Wildcat blend maybe switched with Apollo Torrip310 depending on condition and how i cope with the injectable Oxy.

Added in 8u Hyge before bed on workout days only as well. in the past I have run 4iu morning mon-fri but fancied trying something different.

its all going great staying lean. eating loads climbing up in weight constantly. EQ is making me ravenous.

Cheers for popping in!  need some update pics


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Na leanish still lol *I don't get fat really* lol
> 
> Well good luck for the comp hope u post some pics up or pop us a link!


I wish this was me..... :thumbup1: Looking good *****! x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> I wish this was me..... :thumbup1: Looking good *****! x


ha it comes with its downsides Jo! 1 is having to eat copius amounts of food which costs a lot of money  lol

hope you are ok and everything is going smoothly


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I started this cycle few weeks after i got back from holiday in July i think lol it has been the following
> 
> t3 50mcg ED
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lovely cycle!

Would you say chopping and changing everything has helped you to keep gaining?

Around week 10 my gains tend to stop with my fastest gains coming weeks 1-6.

That why next I've planned out a year long 6 on 6 off with a continuous eq base to keep hunger up.

The plan being that I can grow in bursts and give my body a bit more "off time" compared to usual.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Morning *****,

300 lbs yet?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Sounds like a lovely cycle!
> 
> Would you say chopping and changing everything has helped you to keep gaining?
> 
> ...


it has definitely helped mate. i am not sure if you would need eq base continuously just because of high RBC amongst other things. maybe add peps in for hunger plus the other benefits ghrp 2 gives.

i think a rotation of compounds is best. I have literally gone back to basics. simple meals all day. simple cycle with a few special things added in as and when. 

6 on 6 off sounds good i do think things like Deca are best used 10 w/ minimum though but npp would be awesome to use. depends what esters your gonna use, so make sure you run till they hit peak levels in your blood maybe.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> Morning *****,
> 
> 300 lbs yet?


well on my way to 210lbs


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> well on my way to 210lbs


still got the 3d abz? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> still got the 3d abz? :lol:


no just a blurred ab outline haha


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> no just a blurred ab outline haha


Scott will be disappoint lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> Scott will be disappoint lol


haha ye probably


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> it has definitely helped mate. i am not sure if you would need eq base continuously just because of high RBC amongst other things. maybe add peps in for hunger plus the other benefits ghrp 2 gives.
> 
> i think a rotation of compounds is best. I have literally gone back to basics. simple meals all day. simple cycle with a few special things added in as and when.
> 
> 6 on 6 off sounds good i do think things like Deca are best used 10 w/ minimum though but npp would be awesome to use. depends what esters your gonna use, so make sure you run till they hit peak levels in your blood maybe.


I will keep an eye the Eq then may just use it for the final phase of it all.

Each 6 week phase I'm adding a new element in so first is slin, then peps, then GH etc so I can actively compare the results of one vs the other. Should find out a lot this year.

I tend to do pretty simple things nothing too complicated eat big, train hard and rest.

Yeah I will be using short esters like npp, tren ace, trestolone ace, mast prop, test prop. When I'm firing I'll log it all in my journal.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I will keep an eye the Eq then may just use it for the final phase of it all.
> 
> Each 6 week phase I'm adding a new element in so first is slin, then peps, then GH etc so I can actively compare the results of one vs the other. Should find out a lot this year.
> 
> ...


trestolone ace is interesting who you getting that off? what lab i mean 

ye let me know when ur running that

i love npp and tren together its pretty nice while cutting 

never tried slin its something i thought about in the summer but tbh way this bulk has gone ill save it for the distant future as its def not needed yet for me. although looks really good with metaformin as well.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> trestolone ace is interesting who you getting that off? what lab i mean
> 
> ye let me know when ur running that
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try medtech, only lab I know that make it.

No cutting for a year this is a bulking mission Haha.

Neither have I tbh lots of different protocols so I plan to experiment a lot and try and find ways besides GH for staying lean on it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How's things sambulka - what's the current plan? Update me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> How's things sambulka - what's the current plan? Update me


hi buddy!

just bulk bulk bulk mate. 15 stone by xmas was my goal reckon im about 7lbs off maybe less as i have not weighed myself. then carry on bulking to 16 stone +_+ lol

how u been? everything going alright?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> hi buddy!
> 
> just bulk bulk bulk mate. *15 stone by xmas* was my goal reckon im about 7lbs off maybe less as i have not weighed myself. then carry on bulking to 16 stone +_+ lol
> 
> how u been? everything going alright?


you will smash 15 stone by xmas mate infact youl do that after youve been to Gorillaz next week lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad your doing so well, what weight was you when we had that meet up with rack etc?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> you will smash 15 stone by xmas mate infact youl do that after youve been to Gorillaz next week lol


haha im looking forward to that Andy! is there website for it so i can scour the menu haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Glad your doing so well, what weight was you when we had that meet up with rack etc?


Cheers mate! 12 stone lol but was in crap condition as well.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

@El Toro Mr UK98 @Got2getlean

http://www.gorillazcafe.co.uk/menu/off-the-grill/

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> hi buddy!
> 
> just bulk bulk bulk mate. 15 stone by xmas was my goal reckon im about 7lbs off maybe less as i have not weighed myself. then carry on bulking to 16 stone +_+ lol
> 
> how u been? everything going alright?


Yeah all good m8, natty atm - 15 stone eh? I'm 14 and half now pmsl


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah all good m8, natty atm - 15 stone eh? I'm 14 and half now pmsl


fkin hell mate. your wasting away ahahaha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> fkin hell mate. your wasting away ahahaha


I know lol. Good times. Be jabbing gear again soon so more gains to be had lol. My diet is pretty spot on at the minute as well so I'm hoping the gear break has done me well


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> @El Toro Mr UK98 @Got2getlean
> 
> http://www.gorillazcafe.co.uk/menu/off-the-grill/
> 
> :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Fish and veg for me mate no cheats ATM


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Got2getlean said:


> Fish and veg for me mate no cheats ATM


That sounds horrendous


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Fish and veg for me mate no cheats ATM


bahahahaha

hahahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I know lol. Good times. Be jabbing gear again soon so more gains to be had lol. My diet is pretty spot on at the minute as well so I'm hoping the gear break has done me well


ah good. whats ur cycle gonna look like?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Fish and veg for me mate no cheats ATM


tbf thats harsh sure andy will let you have some marinated chicken or steak


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> tbf thats harsh sure andy will let you have some marinated chicken or steak


Haha tbo I don't mind, I am sure Andy will let me but I'd rather wait and see how condition is


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> ah good. whats ur cycle gonna look like?


800 test 400 tren 30mg super-D's


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> tbf thats harsh sure andy will let you have some marinated chicken or steak


Haha tbo I don't mind, I am sure Andy will let me but I'd rather wait and see how condition is


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> 800 test 400 tren 30mg super-D's


what u waiting for ?!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a theory on Deca / tren that the balance could vary from person to person to achieve maximum results,ie the split,more than dose,never got around to researching it,but I intend to,i was thinking Npp/tren H ,so I could modify the ratio each time I do a run of my usual 3 or 4 weeks,out of interest what ratio did you run mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I had a theory on Deca / tren that the balance could vary from person to person to achieve maximum results,ie the split,more than dose,never got around to researching it,but I intend to,i was thinking Npp/tren H ,so I could modify the ratio each time I do a run of my usual 3 or 4 weeks,out of interest what ratio did you run mate?


I think you may have a point with this. If I have deca higher than tren at all then I neither get full or hard I just kind of stay the same but get very strong very fast. Yet by keeping tren a bit high than deca I can fill out whilst getting harder and strength still goes up albeit not as dramatically.

My perfect ratio though I have found to be 2:1 test to 19 nors and 2:1 tren to deca(ideally npp)

This gives me the best bang for buck


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just leaving this here. So much for 15 stone by Xmas.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

7 weeks to gain a few lbs, easy. I think you should aim for 16st instead!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 7 weeks to gain a few lbs, easy. I think you should aim for 16st instead!


Lol mate I never thought I'd go from what I was in July before I went on holiday 168lbs to over 200 lol 15 was optimistic.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I think you may have a point with this. If I have deca higher than tren at all then I neither get full or hard I just kind of stay the same but get very strong very fast. Yet by keeping tren a bit high than deca I can fill out whilst getting harder and strength still goes up albeit not as dramatically.
> 
> My perfect ratio though I have found to be 2:1 test to 19 nors and 2:1 tren to deca(ideally npp)
> 
> This gives me the best bang for buck


That was roughly what I theorised,i felt low deca/Npp with about double Tren ,with a just enough test to 'work it' would be ideal,thanks I may try something like that soon,great to have someone who has done just that!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I think you may have a point with this. If I have deca higher than tren at all then I neither get full or hard I just kind of stay the same but get very strong very fast. Yet by keeping tren a bit high than deca I can fill out whilst getting harder and strength still goes up albeit not as dramatically.
> 
> My perfect ratio though I have found to be 2:1 test to 19 nors and 2:1 tren to deca(ideally npp)
> 
> This gives me the best bang for buck


Interesting I really don't like running deca and tren together at all.

I like an androgen load for say 4-6 weeks of high tren with low dose test, followed by a longer phase with anabolics at a 3:1 ratio test p to npp.

May throw in orals pre workout training days only for 7-10 days at a time too.

I've suggested these cycles to a few people and all seem to make best gains on them they have. That's after a few previous cycles too so not newbie aas gains, big gains to quality physiques.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Interesting I really don't like running deca and tren together at all.
> 
> I like an androgen load for say 4-6 weeks of high tren with low dose test, followed by a longer phase with anabolics at a 3:1 ratio test p to npp.
> 
> ...


This is one thing I have learnt. Be smart with what u run .

I've seen people run cycle opposite way round. So deca first then high androgens at end . Is one way better than the other?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> This is one thing I have learnt. Be smart with what u run .
> 
> I've seen people run cycle opposite way round. So deca first then high androgens at end . Is one way better than the other?


Max androgen phase builds up strength and size very quickly (think tren and is the reason why high dose orals in this time work well too)

Max anabolic phase solidifies gains and is not as harsh on the HPTA so allows for smoother transition into cruise doses

Oxy/dbol, tren ace and a long estered test 4-6 weeks

Winstrol, NPP, test P to top up on the long estered test 6-10 weeks

CRUISE

My protocol anyway and many may not agree with it, other way round is dumb IMO and not optimal


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Max androgen phase builds up strength and size very quickly (think tren and is the reason why high dose orals in this time work well too)
> 
> Max anabolic phase solidifies gains and is not as harsh on the HPTA so allows for smoother transition into cruise doses
> 
> ...


Makes sense.

I had a think about it and my cycle has been

Test deca m1t in to

Test equimast in to at this part atm

Test tren oxy inj

Lol so wrong way round. I figured I would build size from deca then get the recomp effects off tren but after I started a few weeks later I read up about what you suggest lol. Still worked great for me so far but will try what u suggest next time. So expect a pm picking ur brain!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> I had a think about it and my cycle has been
> 
> ...


IF you were going to do a very long cycle then this way could work and using tren for body comp effects. I know BigBear is currently doing this but then I wouldn't advise the length of cycle that would make this effective. I prefer shorter cycles personally mine never go over 8 weeks and are more likely to be 6, get in grow get out with a new "set point" in bodyweight cruise till this bodyweight is stabilised and then hit it again hard. I feel this style of cycling works well with the way my training is periodised too and all "fits" together from a nutritional/supplemntal/training perspective.

PM away Sam you know I love a good training chat pal


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> IF you were going to do a very long cycle then this way could work and using tren for body comp effects. I know BigBear is currently doing this but then I wouldn't advise the length of cycle that would make this effective. I prefer shorter cycles personally mine never go over 8 weeks and are more likely to be 6, get in grow get out with a new "set point" in bodyweight cruise till this bodyweight is stabilised and then hit it again hard. I feel this style of cycling works well with the way my training is periodised too and all "fits" together from a nutritional/supplemntal/training perspective.
> 
> PM away Sam you know I love a good training chat pal


Ye that makes sense.no have kinda gone balls to the wall approach and though gear and eat as much as I can lol

I prefer short ester was only gonna run tren six weeks. Only ran deca 10 and tbh it's been insane. My eq is cyp so I added it in few weeks before deca ended so it kicked it as deca wore off.

I have tried most things now except tren e which I won't touch so I know what im good with.

I love test prop/tren ace and var


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Max androgen phase builds up strength and size very quickly (think tren and is the reason why high dose orals in this time work well too)
> 
> Max anabolic phase solidifies gains and is not as harsh on the HPTA so allows for smoother transition into cruise doses
> 
> ...


In all fairness when I run my longer cycles I adopt this method except I keep orals in for the whole length.

I quite like 20 week cycles and find that method lends itself very well to long cycles.

Yet shorter blast cycles I prefer to hit everything hard as I donT feel I get the same benefit from the distinct phases.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not much giong on just eating and starting tren/oxy/prop WC mix

hopefully be 15 stone this week   if not next week for sure.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Is that the preworkout stuff?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> not much giong on just eating and starting tren/oxy/prop WC mix
> 
> hopefully be 15 stone this week   if not next week for sure.


Get in!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Is that the preworkout stuff?


Na mate lol its 100mg test p/ 50mg tren a/ 50mg oxy stings like lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Get in!


He he 

Hope all is well not been looking at journal this week will have to set aside Friday afternoon to catch up with everyone lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> He he
> 
> Hope all is well not been looking at journal this week will have to set aside Friday afternoon to catch up with everyone lol


Ok mate,i am moving a few Lbs at the mo,it is getting interesting!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Na mate lol its 100mg test p/ 50mg tren a/ 50mg oxy stings like lol


Get yourself a vial of mtfu or is your source doesn't have that just get some EO


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Get yourself a vial of mtfu or is your source doesn't have that just get some EO


I dilute it with eq and masteron haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Weighed in today

15 stone 1lb get in lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well off up to Yorkshire to train with @Got2getlean and @El Toro Mr UK98

Should be good!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Well off up to Yorkshire to train with @Got2getlean and @El Toro Mr UK98
> 
> Should be good!


Have fun, Dominoes power!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Have fun, Dominoes power!!!


All it's done is make me **** and feel groggy so much for that idea rofl


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Well off up to Yorkshire to train with @Got2getlean and @El Toro Mr UK98
> 
> Should be good!


am all ready for you buddy, will think of something sick to put you through lol, see who drops out first lol.

What you wanting to train again, think chris said "Back"?

Ps if i push you too hard you can always kick me in my left quad cos i have hurrendus prop pip lol "Sitting here witha wheat bag on my leg lol"


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> am all ready for you buddy, will think of something sick to put you through lol, see who drops out first lol.
> 
> What you wanting to train again, think chris said "Back"?
> 
> Ps if i push you too hard you can always kick me in my left quad cos i have hurrendus prop pip lol "Sitting here witha wheat bag on my leg lol"


Make him do a whole session of deadlifts mate!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Heath said:


> Make him do a whole session of deadlifts mate!


Lol deadlift will be in there for sure if its a back work out.... 4 sets, 12reps, 10reps, 8 reps then 6 reps


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Lol deadlift will be in there for sure if its a back work out.... 4 sets, 12reps, 10reps, 8 reps then 6 reps


Cheers Andy I'm done in lol

Gorillaz is spot on food as well


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Well off up to Yorkshire to train with @Got2getlean and @El Toro Mr UK98
> 
> Should be good!


Where abouts sam , Yorkshire lass ere ,


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers Andy I'm done in lol
> 
> Gorillaz is spot on food as well


Glad you had a good time sam and hope you both had a good work out.

Got a little short of time on triceps but you got the just of it i think


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Weighed in today
> 
> 15 stone 1lb get in lol


Job done!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Job done!


15,3 today lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Where abouts sam , Yorkshire lass ere ,


Hello was skipton I think was good. Gym is good no1 fitness. Hell if drive up though. Where u based



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Glad you had a good time sam and hope you both had a good work out.
> 
> Got a little short of time on triceps but you got the just of it i think


Was really good appreciate your time ty. Got a Krispy Kreme on way bk lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

When you going to head the right way down the M40 and train down south?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 15,3 today lol


Fatty!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> 15,3 today lol


16st isn't gonna be an issue for you mate, keep it up


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 16st isn't gonna be an issue for you mate, keep it up


Cheers bud 6 weeks of tren oxy prop left 16inc! I'm worried of progress halting as I'm in uncharted territory. Just got make sure I keep my eating up.

I might of beaten being a hard gainer/ecto

thanks for support


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like your bossing it mate!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> Sounds like your bossing it mate!


Ha cheers I've stayed leanish as well so don't look like a bloated mess lol

Ty


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> When you going to head the right way down the M40 and train down south?


Not sure lol I'm down end of October in London but doubt ill train :-( have to sort summat


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Glad you had a good time sam and hope you both had a good work out.
> 
> Got a little short of time on triceps but you got the just of it i think


Just got home thanks for workout mate triceps where killed will add that in for a couple off weeks


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Not sure lol I'm down end of October in London but doubt ill train :-( have to sort summat


16th November is my next clear weekend mate with no kids or plans, shall we pencil summat in? See if we can get old Roberto in on the act as well???


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Cheers bud 6 weeks of tren oxy prop left 16inc! I'm worried of progress halting as I'm in uncharted territory. Just got make sure I keep my eating up.
> 
> I might of beaten being a hard gainer/ecto
> 
> thanks for support


By uncharted territory you mean you've never been this weight, right? I can't wait to have a proper bulk on AAS, most I've weighed was 102kg and that was after I split up with my ex 2 years ago, I looked awful :lol:

Don't mention it! We're all in this game together.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> By uncharted territory you mean you've never been this weight, right? I can't wait to have a proper bulk on AAS, most I've weighed was 102kg and that was after I split up with my ex 2 years ago, I looked awful :lol:
> 
> Don't mention it! We're all in this game together.


By uncharted territory he means embracing his new found homosexuality. Srs.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Got2getlean said:


> Just got home thanks for workout mate triceps where killed will add that in for a couple off weeks


Nice one mate it was good to meet you both and hopefully out paths will cross again


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> By uncharted territory he means embracing his new found homosexuality. Srs.


He embraced that years ago :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> 16th November is my next clear weekend mate with no kids or plans, shall we pencil summat in? See if we can get old Roberto in on the act as well???


Can't do that weekend got bloody bonfire party to go to doh in hopefully gonna go down to see Jon kent fight in December so maybe then?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Nice one mate it was good to meet you both and hopefully out paths will cross again


Definitely mate. Chris and i will be at your comp! And def get another training session with u. I'm blooming ruined today lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> By uncharted territory you mean you've never been this weight, right? I can't wait to have a proper bulk on AAS, most I've weighed was 102kg and that was after I split up with my ex 2 years ago, I looked awful :lol:
> 
> Don't mention it! We're all in this game together.


Heaviest I have ever been in past was 13,9 for a week and I looked awful so far past that lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Just got home thanks for workout mate triceps where killed will add that in for a couple off weeks


Brutal tricep workout lol brutal back workout !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 16st isn't gonna be an issue for you mate, keep it up


Agreed,Sam will look bloody good at that weight:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Agreed,Sam will look bloody good at that weight:thumb:


Sam needs too lose an inch or two in height lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sam needs too lose an inch or two in height lol


Lol ye :-/ lanky git init


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Lol ye :-/ lanky git init


Aka streak of..... You know what?! 

Where's all your weight lie do you think?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Aka streak of..... You know what?!
> 
> Where's all your weight lie do you think?


That's a good question I have no idea. Just asked missus she said she can't tell lol. Im just bigger everywhere lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Aka streak of..... You know what?!
> 
> Where's all your weight lie do you think?


His big head is 200 lbs mate :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Hello was skipton I think was good. Gym is good no1 fitness. Hell if drive up though. Where u based
> 
> Was really good appreciate your time ty. Got a Krispy Kreme on way bk lol


Leeds.. not that far away from skipton  Nice little tourist town


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Can't do that weekend got bloody bonfire party to go to doh in hopefully gonna go down to see Jon kent fight in December so maybe then?


Yea perfect what date?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> His big head is 200 lbs mate :lol:


 lol it's gotta be 201 lbs tbf



YummyMummy said:


> Leeds.. not that far away from skipton  Nice little tourist town


If u ever want a good session book in with el toro ! Well worth it.



ClarkyBoy said:


> Yea perfect what date?


Ill what's app u


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Heath said:


> His big head is 200 lbs mate :lol:


Bingo!

The power of GH


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sam needs too lose an inch or two in height lol


He is shorter than me,i don't look skinny:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 138168


i like the name of the picture rofl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i like the name of the picture rofl


PMSL

Its off BB.com


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Its off BB.com


is that a site from bodybuilders mate? i think im in the wrong place


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> is that a site from bodybuilders mate? i think im in the wrong place


Its where l man and zorrin lurk...... so no.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> is that a site from bodybuilders mate? i think im in the wrong place


We all know your a misc'er


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Its where l man and zorrin lurk...... so no.


haha does zorrin pst on there there?



Heath said:


> We all know your a misc'er


i just googled that lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha does zorrin pst on there there?
> 
> i just googled that lol.


Probably lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

***** will be gone forever now lost to the misc :lol:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Interesting I really don't like running deca and tren together at all.
> 
> I like an androgen load for say 4-6 weeks of high tren with low dose test, followed by a longer phase with anabolics at a 3:1 ratio test p to npp.
> 
> ...


This concept sounds very similar to the ideas from Building the Perfect Beast. Is that what you based it on?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

*Legs Tuesday*

Squats

80kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

Leg Extensions - toes curled back really hit em hard.

20kg x failure

30kg x failure

40kg x failure

60kg x failure

70kg x failure

Ham curls

3 x 12 reps

20kg

30kg

35kg

Donkey raises

3 x failure 25kg

Calf Raises

3 x failure 60kg

abs and 10mins cardio

weight has stayed at 213lbs since weekend. Have not been as hungry past few days not sure if thats eq dieing off or what still got most my food in though.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> *Legs Tuesday*
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Good session mate. Have you thought about maybe changing squat rep / range at all?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good session mate. Have you thought about maybe changing squat rep / range at all?


I have been doin 5x5 past month lol I reckon I could do a good 1rm now lol

What u suggest?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I have been doin 5x5 past month lol I reckon I could do a good 1rm now lol
> 
> What u suggest?


Personally I found when bulking a 5x5 on heavy weights more beneficial than a higher rep range but everyone is different of course.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Personally I found when bulking a 5x5 on heavy weights more beneficial than a higher rep range but everyone is different of course.


Only did it as mate was down with me showing me the ropes wasn't he lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Quality leg work bud !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just for @ewen

7am

steak and 5 scrambled eggs

hand full of beans

2 whole meal toast

10am

protein shake and a banana + bacon sandwich today 

1pm

steak mince 300g and 250g rice + 1 banana

4pm

Chicken breast and rice

Protein shake

BCAA at gym

2 scoops whey + cnp profuel post workout and a snickers bar nom nom lol

8pm

tuna or sardines on 2/3 rye bread/wholegrain toast

9.30-10pm 1 tub Quark blueberries + protein powder

Whole/gold top milk in shakes. etc

gonna stop relying on supps so much and try n get more solid meals down me.

add me more food where necessary haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks better than what im currently eating and bigger amounts though i have lost my `mojo` of late .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> looks better than what im currently eating and bigger amounts though i have lost my `mojo` of late .


hope you get it back liked watching the odd vid you put up of your lifts mate. saying that everyone needs a rest from all the food/gear/training once in a while. plus real life gets in the way as well.

sure you will get back bigger and better in no time if not ill be catching you up and you dont want that :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> hope you get it back liked watching the odd vid you put up of your lifts mate. saying that everyone needs a rest from all the food/gear/training once in a while. plus real life gets in the way as well.
> 
> sure you will get back bigger and better in no time if not ill be catching you up and you dont want that :lol:


 :lol: that wont happen .

had a stressful time but its all on the up from here , your doing well , i pop in to a few journals from time to time when i have a break from porn :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> :lol: that wont happen .
> 
> had a stressful time but its all on the up from here , your doing well , i pop in to a few journals from time to time when i have a break from porn :lol:


cheers mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey here, just in to wish you a happy weekend....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey here, just in to wish you a happy weekend....


Thanks flubs hope i have a happy weekend been a tough week lol.

I wish you a pleasant weekend have fun x


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you 16 stone yet?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Are you 16 stone yet?


Not yet lol soon mate :-D


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> just for @ewen
> 
> 7am
> 
> ...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I get more down tbh lol

What coach u gonna use? Ye u chop and change lol crack on with one plan!

No idea on macros mate just eating And adding more when stop growing.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I get more down tbh lol
> 
> What coach u gonna use? Ye u chop and change lol crack on with one plan!
> 
> No idea on macros mate just eating And adding more when stop growing.


Might be going conp with if he room around that time or jw maybe like the look of both to honest

Hopping to be atleast 15/16 stones by that time but time will tell


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

That's some strong eating there. what macros you hitting as some of your meals don't have any weights/portion sizes?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Might be going conp with if he room around that time or jw maybe like the look of both to honest
> 
> Hopping to be atleast 15/16 stones by that time but time will tell


Con is 1 of the only on line coaches I rate mate. Obviously all the hard work is down to you but from what I've been told he really does put the effort in with his clients.

@luther1 has had great results with him


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@luther1 does look the bollox now tbf !!

If i had dem financial gainz i would choose con i reckon


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

DYEL tho??


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

i can only see three proper meals there tbf. cheers Breda and yes,I'm with @ConP and he's totally changed my physique. if i was going to use an online coach id want to see clients before and after pics and considering I've got about 7 weeks left of this phase id be more than happy to put picks up. you've made great gains so far Sam,keep it up mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate do u mind posting the pics

Lol might do it earlier through my bulk and cut


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Pic 1 was at the start,2 was 11 weeks in and 3rd,taken today 5 weeks later. Sorry for crap lighting in 3rd but it shows vascularity and leanness still. First eleven weeks were a cut and the last 5 or so have been a bulk. Gained 6lb and bf has stayed the same as when cut finished


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fcuk me what a muddle. Right then, 1st two and bottom left were start pics,bottom right was cutting and top right is now


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

luther1 said:


> View attachment 138511
> View attachment 138511
> View attachment 138512
> 
> ...


Well done Dad, still look a wee bit watery though.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mish said:


> Well done Dad, still look a wee bit watery though.


What did you just fcuking say?

You meant grainy didn't you


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

luther1 said:


> What did you just fcuking say?
> 
> You meant grainy didn't you


I meant like granite :blush:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

luther1 said:


> View attachment 138511
> View attachment 138511
> View attachment 138512
> 
> ...


Mate well done that is awesome work


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

luther1 said:


> View attachment 138511
> View attachment 138511
> View attachment 138512
> 
> ...


Looking vascular mate lol.

Atleast someone lifts in here


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> View attachment 138511
> View attachment 138511
> View attachment 138512
> 
> ...


I can see you realy turned your world upside down buddy,reps given....awsome


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Sam,you 18 st yet?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I can see you realy turned your world upside down buddy,reps given....awsome


Thanks alot lbs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hi Sam,you 18 st yet?


Not yet mate lol. Gonna add some more food this week as weight held at 213lbs and a touch for the past 8 days.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Thanks alot lbs


Great progress what was your weight start/finish?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Great progress what was your weight start/finish?


He was 7st 6lbs wet, at start and 7st 5lbs dry at end


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Great progress what was your weight start/finish?


Cheers Sam,start was 14st 4lb,down to 13st 1lb when cut and am on my lean bulk now 5 weeks in and 13st 7lb. I should think my start and finish weights will be the same ish tbh but obviously a considerable drop in bf and big gain in lean muscle. Half a lb to 1lb a week gain atm is the goal


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Have not updated much.

Shoulder was giving me gyp in the the gym last night. had enough so booked some deep tissue massages and going to give it a rest for 2 weeks.

weight held at 213lbs last week.

Am in final phase of this bulk cycle. Was finishing with Wildcat Test/tren/oxy inj but unfortunately it crashed to swapped to Apollo Labs Torrip which seems nice enough no pip. 100mg test/tren/mast with 1000mcg mtren.

appetite has left me the past week so gonna try and bump my calories up and just drink what i cant manage down with water lol.

I do look leaner so not overly fussed about weight stopping. thing i lost a bit of water weight anyway over the weekend by the looks of it in the mirror.

Legs tonight. Stealing clarkyboys last leg workout looked fun ^_^


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

been knackered this week. had decent sessions but going to have from today till next thursday off from training. as I now have a few days off as well. its been relentless with food and training since august and i have not had a rest at all.

quite looking forward to putting my feet up.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

have a rest buddy , stuff your face and post pics of your lass


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> have a rest buddy , stuff your face and post pics of your lass


haha ye gonna get a kfc down me later lol

had a bacon and egg sarnie already ^_^


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> have a rest buddy , stuff your face and post pics of your lass


^^^ This @Sambuca


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Have not updated much.
> 
> Shoulder was giving me gyp in the the gym last night. had enough so booked some deep tissue massages and going to give it a rest for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


How did you feel after the leg workout mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> How did you feel after the leg workout mate?


good actually mate lol in a fcked way i did not do hacks though. h34r:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good actually mate lol in a fcked way i did not do hacks though. h34r:


Why not mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Why not mate?


i was done in lol ill get em in next time though like i say just worn out at the moment. working stupid hours infront of computer body is calling for a break lol =[


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i was done in lol ill get em in next time though like i say just worn out at the moment. working stupid hours infront of computer body is calling for a break lol =[


Must be hard work spending all day on whatsapp and facebook........... :laugh:

Love em personally, my gym has got a proper hack squat machine and after watching Tom Platz videos on YouTube I try to smash em as much as I can lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Must be hard work spending all day on whatsapp and facebook........... :laugh:
> 
> Love em personally, my gym has got a proper hack squat machine and after watching Tom Platz videos on YouTube I try to smash em as much as I can lol


pmsl its good being self employed on one had but bad on the other, i am glued to my mac from 7:30am until 5:30-6pm everyday then my ipad from hometime till i go to bed  . things are changing after xmas though :$ in a good but hard way by the looks of it.

oh yes someone posted a vid on facebook yesterday ill have a look now.

that rib place looks amazing mate lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey ***** - all quiet here...apart from the blokes lusting after your mrs - good job you are a mild mannered sort of chap!!

Enjoy your rest and the KFC. I need you here to finish of the victoria sponge and the muffins currently sitting on my kitchen counter - they keep calling me......

Have an ace weekend x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey ***** - all quiet here...apart from the blokes lusting after your mrs - good job you are a mild mannered sort of chap!!
> 
> Enjoy your rest and the KFC. I need you here to finish of the victoria sponge and the muffins currently sitting on my kitchen counter - they keep calling me......
> 
> Have an ace weekend x


thanks jo! you all open for business now? 

have a good weekend and sponge cake sounds immense. lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

18th November. Quaking in my boots now!

x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha ye gonna get a kfc down me later lol
> 
> had a bacon and egg sarnie already ^_^


Those @ewen like gainz....

:lol:

Enjoy the rest large head.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Those @ewen like gainz....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the rest large head.


ive been walking upside down the past 2 weeks need to lower the hgh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ive been walking upside down the past 2 weeks need to lower the hgh
> 
> View attachment 138884


Big head and big feet, you can pull it off mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Big head and big feet, you can pull it off mate


what shall i get from kfc?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> what shall i get from kfc?


Boneless Banquet of course, beans and gravy.... not that I've ever been there :whistling:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Boneless Banquet of course, beans and gravy.... not that I've ever been there :whistling:


Swap the beans for chicken gravy and I'm there!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well. First portion of bulk is finished.

Gonna try stay about 15 stone and hopefully lose a couple of % BF in the next month. then hopefully next cycle will be planned and bulk phase 2 will commence


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Good to hear you progressing nicely pal.

Strength increases too?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Well. First portion of bulk is finished.
> 
> Gonna try stay about 15 stone and hopefully lose a couple of % BF in the next month. then hopefully next cycle will be planned and bulk phase 2 will commence


How many compounds are involved in this next phase? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glais said:


> Good to hear you progressing nicely pal.
> 
> Strength increases too?


ye strength is higher than ever.

im not a strong guy tbh but easily do 40kg dbs for 8-10 reps and full stack of weights on any machine =[

gone from around 12 stone to well over 15 since august. but i feel like i need to give my body a rest. i have stayed lean tbh so just gonna drop some carbs and up fats for a few weeks see how i look in the mirror  . not to worried about weight loss as it will mostly be water.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> How many compounds are involved in this next phase? :lol:


planning cycle now.

but its gonna be

High androgen to start finish with high anabolic.

so would be for example

Test tren for 6 weeks then test Masteron for 6 weeks.

it will have far more compounds than that lol

probably sh1t load of GH, winny, eq, NPP +_+


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

U got any update pics


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> U got any update pics


Na I need to get some I'm very happy with how I look atm should lean out next few weeks then operation mince pie overload shall commence.

Hope all is well your end mate


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Totally lost track with this :lol:

You weighting more than Ronnie Coleman yet?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Na I need to get some I'm very happy with how I look atm should lean out next few weeks then operation mince pie overload shall commence.
> 
> Hope all is well your end mate


Ahhh i hate life I wish I could commence with operation mince pie and cheese cake and ice cream and pancakes and penut butter and so on and on and on lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> Totally lost track with this :lol:
> 
> You weighting more than Ronnie Coleman yet?


Haha na weight just over 15 stone  fk being Ronnie Coleman size no1 I have no chance of getting there no2 I like being able to wipe my own bottom lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

20ml torrip down great stuff!

well just cruising on 250mg apollo Sustanon e10d now.

still not sure what next blast is going to look like but im hoping to build up to a solid 220lbs while staying around 15%bf if not lower ^^

for next blast i am thinking something like the following. Running it past @Bad Alan first. But i am thinking so far

1-12 Apollo sustanon 750mg

1-6 Tren A or Hex 750mg

1-6 High androgenic Oral only thing i can think of is superdrol?! any ideas here?

7-12 Test P 300mg

7-12 Eq cyp 900mg

7-12 Mast E 450mg or apollo mast e/mast p blend

7-12 Anavar 100mg ED

1mg Adex ED

as much GH as i can afford post work out ^^


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd run the var after the inj have finished mate as I'm sure sust half life is 2-3 weeks, run the var for the weeks where sust is coming out of your system then can either jump on a cruise or PCT straight away with hardly any sust/eq in you


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

For the first half he advised me to use naps or dbol, when I'm doing high tren low test, then winny or var when I'm running NPP and high test


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> I'd run the var after the inj have finished mate as I'm sure sust half life is 2-3 weeks, run the var for the weeks where sust is coming out of your system then can either jump on a cruise or PCT straight away with hardly any sust/eq in you


 ye good idea. i do love var gonna have a shop around see what best i can find is.



Tom90 said:


> For the first half he advised me to use naps or dbol, when I'm doing high tren low test, then winny or var when I'm running NPP and high test


i i like the idea of npp plus i do get on with it well.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I ran GLS just before ibiza and was good stuff


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> I ran GLS just before ibiza and was good stuff


whats gls? lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Global Lab Solutions. Small lab but their stuff is very good. I used it before holiday, trainin partner is using it now and a few others I know.

I'm going to get some of their test e to run a simple 12 weeker next feb, early bday present to myself on payday along with a remap for the S4 lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> Global Lab Solutions. Small lab but their stuff is very good. I used it before holiday, trainin partner is using it now and a few others I know.
> 
> I'm going to get some of their test e to run a simple 12 weeker next feb, early bday present to myself on payday along with a remap for the S4 lol


haha sweet ill whats app you 

what you reckon the s4 will make? 320bhp?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Normal stg1 maps are 320bhp-ish, any higher and you're pushing the K03's really and these can be pretty weak anyway.

Told the guy going to map it I don't really want more than 310bhp as it's my daily drive and want it very drivable. He said it's no prob at all and it's going to be a custom map.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> Normal stg1 maps are 320bhp-ish, any higher and you're pushing the K03's really and these can be pretty weak anyway.
> 
> Told the guy going to map it I don't really want more than 310bhp as it's my daily drive and want it very drivable. He said it's no prob at all and it's going to be a custom map.


that will be sweet. any idea of the torque it could make? with the quattro system i reckon even an insane torque curve would work due to epic grip lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Be about 360lb/ft torque at a rough guess mate. If you're ever near this way gimme a shout and you can have a blast. I know you'll awnt one after it though haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> Be about 360lb/ft torque at a rough guess mate. If you're ever near this way gimme a shout and you can have a blast. I know you'll awnt one after it though haha


i have been looking at em for the past year to replace the volvo barge lol i have an audio 80 quattro estate in the garden at the moment for sale ^_^ in white 2.6 v6 its not s/rs though ;( bought it off farmer for under 200 quid haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sod that, whip the v6 outta the 80, bang in a 5cyl turbo and you get old skool quattro burrrrrbling sounds and speed!!

PS, how's training hahahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> Sod that, whip the v6 outta the 80, bang in a 5cyl turbo and you get old skool quattro burrrrrbling sounds and speed!!
> 
> PS, how's training hahahaha


haha

training is immense mate.

really pushed my self over the plateau of training like a pussy and training like a beast.

even the massiev bloke who runs the gym commented on my training. his words were

**** ME YOU TRAIN HARD lol

tbh i only really got it from you liam and will was a real eye opener training with u guys.

the effort will and liam put in last time i trained with them was immense so i knew what i had to do lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ok

gonna follow the below diet for next 6+ weeks. It did me well during my august-oct bulk

7am

2 rye bread

5 whole eggs

200g spinach

10am

protein shake and a banana + might drop banana and add nuts cashews/almonds

1pm

steak mince 300g and 250g rice + 1 banana

4pm

200-250g Chicken breast and rice

2 scoops Protein shake

intra workout - Maltodextrose, BCAA, EAA, Creatine, Taurine

PWO

2 scoops whey + cnp profuel post workout and pineapple or dried fruit.

8pm

2 x rye bread

250g Steak

Broccoli

9.30-10pm 1 tub Quark blueberries + protein powder

or

Whole/gold top milk in shakes

If i am hungry I will eat more and saturdays is a free for all

Cycle is

Apollo sustanon 750mg

Apollo Tren Hex 400mg

SB Labs Anavar 60mg ED


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Quark! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Quark! :thumbup1:


its difficult for me to get hold of as i live so far away from tesco so will be intermittent quark eating lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> its difficult for me to get hold of as i live so far away from tesco so will be intermittent quark eating lol


Simples, you need to move then!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Simples, you need to move then!


ill live in my little car outside tesco ^_^

that lemon quark was so yummy ^_^


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> ill live in my little car outside tesco ^_^
> 
> that lemon quark was so yummy ^_^


I like your thinking! :thumb:

Yeah its lovely. Or if you get plain and mix it with TPW lemon shortcake whey, tastes similar. :thumbup1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I like your thinking! :thumb:
> 
> Yeah its lovely. Or if you get plain and mix it with TPW lemon shortcake whey, tastes similar. :thumbup1:


U still getting coached Sam ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> U still getting coached Sam ?


na mate not since july with El Toro 

all by myself!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

My original plan with this blast was high androgen phase and high anabolic finish.

I think if i swap to high Tren low test for 6 weeks then 6 weeks of High test and Equimast 3ml a week I could get the high phases in how i originally wanted.

It is something i really really want to try.

Cycle could look like this

weeks 1-6

250mg Apollo sus split 0.5ml x 2 a week

800mg Apollo Tren Hex 1ml EOD

60mg Anavar ED i normally split 12 hours apart. anyone tried it pwo?

Weeks 7-12

1500mg Apollo sustanon

900mg Apollo EQ Cyp

450mg Apollo Masteron E

if i do an oral might be winny in this phase but probably wont do anything.

I really like the look of this and its something a bit different as well.

@Bad Alan your the resident expert on this could i steal a thought? <3


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

800mg tren hex?! What about the side effects?

Like pure awesomeness and epic strength?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> My original plan with this blast was high androgen phase and high anabolic finish.
> 
> I think if i swap to high Tren low test for 6 weeks then 6 weeks of High test and Equimast 3ml a week I could get the high phases in how i originally wanted.
> 
> ...


Starting to like your cycles more and more 

Personnaly though I'd drop the var on stage 1 as tbh 60mg var will do f'all when on 800mg tren. If anything i'd run orals like dbol/ oxys pre workout imo.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Starting to like your cycles more and more
> 
> Personnaly though I'd drop the var on stage 1 as tbh 60mg var will do f'all when on 800mg tren. If anything i'd run orals like dbol/ oxys pre workout imo.


i dont like dbol 

I have pharma var and oxys available.

Tbh the reason for var would be the tightness and recomp effect it has on me. i agree though would be overshadowed by the tren completely. it brings my love handles right in though!

I will taper the anabolic phase dose down to 250mg a week as well so by week 20 it would be 250mg a week

Cheers not sure if the cycle is mad or makes sense. it makes sense to me haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 800mg tren hex?! What about the side effects?
> 
> Like pure awesomeness and epic strength?


hahaha im hoping sides would be minimal might run some caber alongside aromasin or adex this time.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i dont like dbol
> 
> I have pharma var and oxys available.
> 
> ...


Ah fair enough on the dbol.

Re the actual cycle, never ran anything like it so won't comment lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> My original plan with this blast was high androgen phase and high anabolic finish.
> 
> I think if i swap to high Tren low test for 6 weeks then 6 weeks of High test and Equimast 3ml a week I could get the high phases in how i originally wanted.
> 
> ...


Week 1-6

250mg long ester test

***mg tren (faster acting better)

150mg anadrol training days only, all pre workout

500mcg mtren pre workout too

Week 7+8

100mg test prop ed added

Week 7-12

1-1.5g test long ester per week

600mg mast prop or npp (enanthate useless)

(Can add eq I do really like it and anavar here also if wanted pre workout at 100-150mg ed)

Gh at 8iu+ eod dosing, run as high as can afford all taken post workout

Strength focus first six weeks into pushing volume and hypertrophy ranges next phase. Really ramp food for weight gain in that second half of cycle and push for weight gain after developing strength first off.

Whatsapp me any other problems or if want to talk training program?

That's how I'd do it anyway!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Week 1-6
> 
> 250mg long ester test
> 
> ...


What's ***mg Tren? Sam will do 999mg :lol:

Bloody junkies the lot of you


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> What's ***mg Tren? Sam will do 999mg :lol:
> 
> Bloody junkies the lot of you


Yea he probably will lol  I think 4-500mg tren ace is more than enough with some mtren pre workout too. He can run however much he dares though!

Standard junkie btw haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea he probably will lol  I think 4-500mg tren ace is more than enough with some mtren pre workout too. He can run however much he dares though!
> 
> Standard junkie btw haha


Sam will try anything tbh lol

4/500mg would be sweet I reckon, what mtren have you tried? I liked the BSI mtren DS tbh

Haha! We're all junkies


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Like the look of that cycle mate good luck


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Week 1-6
> 
> 250mg long ester test
> 
> ...


Thank you so much I only have tren hex lol so will use that.

Have pharma anadrol coming or orbis I can use :-D woohoo

Cheers man


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Like the look of that cycle mate good luck


Cheers should be awesome


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Well tren hex 1.5ml going in tomorrow :-D

Booom!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Well tren hex 1.5ml going in tomorrow :-D
> 
> Booom!


800mlg from alpha pharma ?

That **** will get pricey


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Well tren hex 1.5ml going in tomorrow :-D
> 
> Booom!


Is that AP Parabolin mate?

Cycle looks good  should be getting some serious gains from that, think i might to give something other than just test a go at some point lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> 800mlg from alpha pharma ?
> 
> That **** will get pricey


It's Apollo tren hex it's very good had a couple of mates use it far superior to tren e less sides can't wait 

Within ten days more muscular, leaner, vascular and heavier.... Lol got tren rage though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Is that AP Parabolin mate?
> 
> Cycle looks good  should be getting some serious gains from that, think i might to give something other than just test a go at some point lol


Na mate newish lab Apollo used all their stuff and it's been bang on so far so hopefully this will be ok.

Think ill buy my self a tub of either sb labs oxy or androlics as well. Never tried oxy tablets.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Na mate newish lab Apollo used all their stuff and it's been bang on so far so hopefully this will be ok.
> 
> Think ill buy my self a tub of either sb labs oxy or androlics as well. Never tried oxy tablets.


Do you blast and cruise then mate? Or just take time off, how long would a typical cruise/time fully off be for you?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Do you blast and cruise then mate? Or just take time off, how long would a typical cruise/time fully off be for you?


Tbh past 4 months have been blast then blast lol. I did 16 weeks diet then had 6 weeks off then did a 16 week bulk then had a month off. Now my appetite is back I'm just gonna crack on.

Aim is to break 16 stone before I get ripped for summer 

Probably get frowned upon by most people on here but I have a goal and have worked my **** off to get to where I am now in a pretty short time frame tbh lol. This time last year 20% bf plus and could manage 20kg DBS.

Now I'm 3 stone heavier and a lot leaner lol

Bit of a long winded reply sorry


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just to add I guess i do a lot of gear but I haven't actually been doing it very long.

First big course was April last year before my holiday other than that only been like 300mg test and anavar thrown in.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Tbh past 4 months have been blast then blast lol. I did 16 weeks diet then had 6 weeks off then did a 16 week bulk then had a month off. Now my appetite is back I'm just gonna crack on.
> 
> Aim is to break 16 stone before I get ripped for summer
> 
> ...


Nah mate cheers for the reply 

I'd like to hit 16 stone too, got to 17 stone last year but was a fat mess (strong tho)

Competing in the pipe line?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Nah mate cheers for the reply
> 
> I'd like to hit 16 stone too, got to 17 stone last year but was a fat mess (strong tho)
> 
> Competing in the pipe line?


nice 17 stone eeeeek bet you looked huge.

i have never ever ever even thought about competing lol i very much doubt its something i will ever do  lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

my weigh in for start of this last is 14.10. i was holding a lot of water when i was over 15 dropped carbs by half and lost 7 pounds in a week lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> nice 17 stone eeeeek bet you looked huge.
> 
> i have never ever ever even thought about competing lol i very much doubt its something i will ever do  lol


Big but bloated and fat tbh :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tren hex in last night lets crack on :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Where was my text telling me that you had kicked off!!! 

Let's go size train woooowooooo


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Where was my text telling me that you had kicked off!!!
> 
> Let's go size train woooowooooo


i am up in manchester 5th december mate work related if you are about.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

F Manchester lol

U boys need to come down london for session !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> F Manchester lol
> 
> U boys need to come down london for session !


ll be in london come new year as my sister lives in chiswick and i havent seen her for ages lol ;D


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I will look forward to that then


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> I will look forward to that then


ye have fun obliterating me :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

What did u not see my othere post ? If u don't no tren will mutate u ! And now u know lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Off to do another bloody 45 min of cardio now

Oh my life sucks so much


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> What did u not see my othere post ? If u don't no tren will mutate u ! And now u know lol


i hope it does  ill be able to keep up with u then.

im not quite as scrawny as last time u saw me :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Off to do another bloody 45 min of cardio now
> 
> Oh my life sucks so much


to bad ^_^ i dont know what cardio is never do it ever lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> to bad ^_^ i dont know what cardio is never do it ever lol


I hate u naturally lean bastard lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Gym going well

Tren hex going well

Beast mode engaged


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

running 1ml of sus a week and 3ml tren hex

never been so sweaty in bed. its getting ridiculous. sleep is pretty good but im actually sodden&#8230;.. surely cant be tren as its been 7 days. this is worse than when i used torrip or tren in the past????

other than that all good no sides just stronger

Thought I would write my training up lol

Back and biceps last night - hitting biceps twice a week at the moment.

Tbar row

40kg till failure

60kg till failure

80kg till failure

100kg till failure

40kg with resistance at top from my mate to finish me off. was awful but good. back was in bits i could of stopped here lol

wide grip pull downs

3 x ?? not sure weight but when to almost full stack on 3rd set

im sure i did 4 exercises on back cant remember what else i did. skipped deads as i did back saturday as well

ez bar

3 x 20kg+bar till failure

concentration curls

3 x failure

straight bar

2 x max reps 20kg

super setted with reverse straight bar curls

2 x max reps

done


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Drugs working well then, no sides and sweaty mess. Perfect, seeing the benefit of low test when on tren


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Drugs working well then, no sides and sweaty mess. Perfect, seeing the benefit of low test when on tren


i go bright red in the gym from the oxys lol but all good feel stronger than ever which is um not amazingly strong but good for me  lol

cheers for cycle help ;D


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

weight is back to over 15 stone from dropping to 14.10 before blast probably due to carbs being upped but water retention is pretty low


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

legs tonight with big dave at the gym hes renowned for making everyone puke. hes about 46 but ripped to shreds and still competes cannot wait lol :death: 150mg oxy pre workout lol oh god


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:



> legs tonight with big dave at the gym hes renowned for making everyone puke. hes about 46 but ripped to shreds and still competes cannot wait lol :death: 150mg oxy pre workout lol oh god


Told ya big Dave would get ya sorted :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jsut an update on diet. its been ok this week clean diet plan food is all in there but i have been having the odd treat. just about to tuck in to a chicken tikka baguette lol had a tripple choc cookie yesterday +_+

gonna have a flapjack pre workout tonight as i wont be eating till very late tonight

but ye other than that diets been

whole milk granola 2 sccops of whey or 5 whole eggs 2 x rye bread for breakfast

banana 2 scoops whey

250g rice 300g lean mince

250g rice 300g lean mince

intra bcca

pwo 100g carbs + 60g protein + maybe pineapple or dried fruit

steak + rye bread and a couple of eggs for tea, avacado and salad with evoo on it

500ml whole milk 2 scoops of whey

throw the odd treat in cals are looking ok slowly adding more and more gonna chill out over xmas though as last year i was very strict. just gonna stuff my face full of mince pies


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> Told ya big Dave would get ya sorted :lol:


not sure if sorted is the word more likely ended would be better lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> not sure if sorted is the word more likely ended would be better lol


Trained at 2 different gyms with him, proper beast lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> Trained at 2 different gyms with him, proper beast lol


i like the fact hes so quiet really nice guy&#8230;.. watched him train this bird down there omg lol +_+ not sure if this is a good idea baring in mind i got rich to do legs with me and only managed leg extentions haha


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i like the fact hes so quiet really nice guy&#8230;.. watched him train this bird down there omg lol +_+ not sure if this is a good idea baring in mind i got rich to do legs with me and only managed leg extentions haha


I miss seeing her train :lol:

Got the cardio bunnies instead now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> I miss seeing her train :lol:
> 
> Got the cardio bunnies instead now


i take it you know the one i mean lol competes and turned up to shredded for her class lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i take it you know the one i mean lol competes and turned up to shredded for her class lol


Yeah mate, she trained most days at same time as me :lol:

I'm now off to perv on the MILF at pure gym

And maybe train


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> Yeah mate, she trained most days at same time as me :lol:
> 
> I'm now off to perv on the MILF at pure gym
> 
> And maybe train


that my mom? lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> that my mom? lol


Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Lol


her and my sister train same gym as him lol only have pink dbs there lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> her and my sister train same gym as him lol only have pink dbs there lol


He like pink dumbells cause he does iifum diet


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> her and my sister train same gym as him lol only have pink dbs there lol


Answer to that question is yes 

Joking aside I've seen more guys deadlifting at Pure Gym than at M&F :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> Answer to that question is yes
> 
> Joking aside I've seen more guys deadlifting at Pure Gym than at M&F :lol:


wouldnt suprise me only me and 2/3 other lads i have ever seen DL there


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

reza85 said:


> He like pink dumbells cause he does iifum diet


That 4th portion of plain chicken and rice making you bitter mate? :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Heath said:


> That 4th portion of plain chicken and rice making you bitter mate? :lol:


U forgot the broccoli lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well what you weigh now buddy ol buddy?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Well what you weigh now buddy ol buddy?


finished bulk phase one at a solid 213lbs. dropped 7 lbs after lowering my carbs for a month. but stayed looking alright.

10days in to this phase and back to 210lbs at weigh in monday.

building strength in this 6 week phase then hopefully pack 10lbs on in high androgen phase.

we shall see!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Legs last night with Big Dave at gym

Leg Press Narrow stance 50 reps

Leg Press Wide stance all the way down then up partial and hold 1 second

Leg Press Narrow stance all the way down the up partial and hold 2 second

supersetted with leg extentions

Leg Press wide stance all the way down the up partial and hold 3 seconds

10 full reps

pulse at top for as long as possible

leg exentions 5 ful

5 from mid to top

5 from bottom to mid

pulse at top for as long as possible

hold against resistance

leg extentions

max full reps

mid to top max reps

bottom to mid max reps

pulse at top

hold against resistance

just keep rinse and repeating this

last set of pulsing at top of leg press my legs were shaking so bad then all of a sudden stopped my hams had taken over was very odd feeling.

i was ruined think did 6+ sets in total tbh i lost count after starting on extensions

:w00t:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

awesome leg workout sam! 

Please could you delete some PMs lol

TA x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> awesome leg workout sam!
> 
> Please could you delete some PMs lol
> 
> TA x


cheers

done


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Things look to be running really well mate! Any updated pics have only read the least 4 or so pages.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Things look to be running really well mate! Any updated pics have only read the least 4 or so pages.


ill try get one tonight after legs  rocking about 97kg atm which is biggest ive been. tren hex has made me tight but upped calories loads this week so should be rocking the bloat look any day now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> ill try get one tonight after legs  rocking about 97kg atm which is biggest ive been. tren hex has made me tight but upped calories loads this week so should be rocking the bloat look any day now


97kg very impressive mate!! I'm only 93 at the minute and chubby lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> 97kg very impressive mate!! I'm only 93 at the minute and chubby lol.


im tall so 97kg doesnt look big to me. i doubt ur chubby haha

realistically i reckon ill hit another plateau weight wise now. i struggled to get close to 14 stone 6 months ago. dieted then blew up. so gonna try to get as close to 16 in the next few months as i can. then take it from there.

ideally 17-18stone lean for me would be good but as an ecto im not sure if thats even possible :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just to update 3 weeks in to cycle upping tren hex so it currently looks like this

Tren Hex 800mg EW

Sustanon 250mg EW

150mg androlic pwo 2 hours before

8iu gh post workout

next week im adding ghrp 2 and mod grf so will do a split and split my gh to 1-2ius 10mins post peptides.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> im tall so 97kg doesnt look big to me. i doubt ur chubby haha
> 
> realistically i reckon ill hit another plateau weight wise now. i struggled to get close to 14 stone 6 months ago. dieted then blew up. so gonna try to get as close to 16 in the next few months as i can. then take it from there.
> 
> ideally 17-18stone lean for me would be good but as an ecto im not sure if thats even possible :lol:


How tall mate? I am watery as fcuk check my journal for recent pic. 18 stone lean would be like me olympia size wouldn't it lol. I reckon little short diets are the best way to break past a weight barrier with a rebound. We grow in stages don't we it's not possibly to consistently grow non stop.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> How tall mate? I am watery as fcuk check my journal for recent pic. 18 stone lean would be like me olympia size wouldn't it lol. I reckon little short diets are the best way to break past a weight barrier with a rebound. We grow in stages don't we it's not possibly to consistently grow non stop.


about 6,2/3 but true ecto scrawn bag 

ye i agree the mini diet rebound thing works very well for me.

i never want to compete but if i can make Dwayne Johnson look small thats my goal :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> about 6,2/3 but true ecto scrawn bag
> 
> ye i agree the mini diet rebound thing works very well for me.
> 
> i never want to compete but if i can make Dwayne Johnson look small thats my goal :lol:


Bloody hell big target then lol.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> about 6,2/3 but true ecto scrawn bag
> 
> ye i agree the mini diet rebound thing works very well for me.
> 
> i never want to compete but if i can make Dwayne Johnson look small thats my goal :lol:


Lol I would be very impressed......!

U CAN DO ITTTTT


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Lol I would be very impressed......!
> 
> U CAN DO ITTTTT


hes 20kg heavier than me  lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

As I said b4

U CAN DO IT


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> just to update 3 weeks in to cycle upping tren hex so it currently looks like this
> 
> Tren Hex 800mg EW
> 
> ...


I wouldn't piggyback the peps with gh mate, add them by all means maybe AM and PM but keep gh as big post workout shot. As gh is not everyday why not just add peps on non workout days? And leave just gh on training days.

How's cycle treating you? Strength?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I wouldn't piggyback the peps with gh mate, add them by all means maybe AM and PM but keep gh as big post workout shot. As gh is not everyday why not just add peps on non workout days? And leave just gh on training days.
> 
> How's cycle treating you? Strength?


i did think that earlier, ill do that good idea ty

strength is immense mate (for me lol)

really been pushing it hard in the gym and also with calories this week 

ty for help <3


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Legs tonight ruined. Got big Dave to train me again

8 sets on leg extensions up to whole stack.

Leg press 1plate either side working up to 5 with partials and holds at the partial.

Then that super setted with leg extensions.

Then 3 plates either side max reps 2 plates max reps 1 plate max reps finished off on partials on leg extensions

Thought I was gonna black out 2nd to last set


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Legs tonight ruined. Got big Dave to train me again
> 
> 8 sets on leg extensions up to whole stack.
> 
> ...


Sam do u get much water retention from ur GH ? I asked Alan as well as I'm thinking of running 8ius a week 3 or eod


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Sam do u get much water retention from ur GH ? I asked Alan as well as I'm thinking of running 8ius a week 3 or eod


I did when I did it before bed not a lot but noticeable to me. Now I've been doing 8iu post wo not so much???? Carbs are high


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I did when I did it before bed not a lot but noticeable to me. Now I've been doing 8iu post wo not so much???? Carbs are high


Yea I keep carbs lo so should be ok


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Leg workout sounds sickening!


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

go-on sam seen that pic u put on performance muscle looking like u are putting size on

what do you reckon to those bsi m1t + then as ive finally got me hands on a few tubs


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

Keep up the good work buddy... :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In, late but in nonetheless


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Leg workout sounds sickening!


The guy who trains me is a legend. Competes nabba top bloke and really pushes u past whatever u think you can do.



stevieboy100 said:


> go-on sam seen that pic u put on performance muscle looking like u are putting size on
> 
> what do you reckon to those bsi m1t + then as ive finally got me hands on a few tubs


Cheers buddy I liked the bsi m1t+ but personally I've much preferred running Oxys pre workout only not any bad sides great strength. M1t was very good but out me off my food.



mrbig! said:


> Keep up the good work buddy... :thumb:


Cheers pal hope ur getting on ok . U got a journal up?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Workouts sound good Sam, hope you're getting on well. Don't pussy out keep pushing that food in the cycle and training will keep you lean. Can cut later, let's get massive


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Workouts sound good Sam, hope you're getting on well. Don't pussy out keep pushing that food in the cycle and training will keep you lean. Can cut later, let's get massive


I am mate diet looks like this atm

2rye bread 5 eggs 2 scoops whey

100g oats 2 scoops whey 1 banana

250g rice 300lean mince 1 banana

250g rice 300g lean mince 2 scoop whey

Bcaa Intra work out

100g carbs + 60g whey pre workout

Rice salad avocado and lean sirloin or fillet steak

Granola yoghurt whey and 500ml gold too milk before bed.

I have odd treat every day as well and protein bars post work normally.

I keep food up weekends but treat my self

Had a bargain bucket last night to myself lol

If u think I should change anything let me know!

Struggle with night sweats if I eat carbs before bed but gotta he done lol

Cheers for tips will appreciated

I have been getting bits together for next part of cycle

Have pharma anavar

Deca/npp mix I know it's not ideal but was thinking 3 jabs a week it's 300 deca 100 npp.

Got plenty of Sus

Need to find good mast now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> In, late but in nonetheless


About 4 months late mate lol tbh I slack at checking journals now :tongue: I read a few like bad Alan's and biglbs and robs and sometimes even yours never comment though lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I can get 150mg mast p off bsi or

Apollo Mast e 250mg, Mast p 75mg

I know I want short esters though.

Have eq undec or cyp. I've used eq cyp before and liked it.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I can get 150mg mast p off bsi or
> 
> Apollo Mast e 250mg, Mast p 75mg
> 
> ...


What u thinking of putting together

I was thinking switching compounds my self something like mast anavar and low dose test ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> What u thinking of putting together
> 
> I was thinking switching compounds my self something like mast anavar and low dose test ?


Next part of cycle is gonna be high anabolic so

1500mg test

Then 600+mast p a week

Or and npp but I only have a deca npp mix :-(

Anavar pwo.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Next part of cycle is gonna be high anabolic so
> 
> 1500mg test
> 
> ...


Junkie

That is all


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Next part of cycle is gonna be high anabolic so
> 
> 1500mg test
> 
> ...


Ur cycle looks my cycle look super gay !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Ur cycle looks my cycle look super gay !


Lol ;-(


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Lol ;-(


But I'm gone go wild on the growth I'm gone try 16ius 3x a week see that goes !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> But I'm gone go wild on the growth I'm gone try 16ius 3x a week see that goes !


What's your aim


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I know GH works well at super physiological level

Goal is increase lbm, to honest I'm staying lean through diet

What's ur thoughts ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe I should start with 8iuz eod


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

All this gear and gh talk.. 

Enjoying the cycle so far Sam I take it 

Can see your getting the cals in anyway.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

If I eat like that ill be 20 stone plus ! U lucky bugger !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Well I know GH works well at super physiological level
> 
> Goal is increase lbm, to honest I'm staying lean through diet
> 
> What's ur thoughts ?


I'm really liking the 8iu post workout for me that's 4 times a week. I don't get the lethargy the next day with a big dose like I would if I did it before bed so all good there.

Only way to find out though is try if u got the gh there smash it in I would lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> All this gear and gh talk..
> 
> Enjoying the cycle so far Sam I take it
> 
> Can see your getting the cals in anyway.


Ye enjoying it tren hex is great as well. Been a good cycle so far.



reza85 said:


> If I eat like that ill be 20 stone plus ! U lucky bugger !


Mate if I date drop my Cals I just start to lose weight lol so ye lucky and unlucky at the same time!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well not much going on.

strength phase of cycle is almost up going to miss the tren hex and oxys

anabolic phase is in prep now got to workout how many jabs a week it will be as its

1.5g test

600mg Mast P (apollo blend of 100mg testp/100mg mastp)

anavar pre workout think i have two bottles of sb labs anavar i saved.

now i can add npp in or eq

jabs look like this

Monday 2ml Apollo mp200 (200mg mastp/testp) - right delt

Tuesday 1.5-2ml Apollo Sus might do 1/2-1ml deca400 as its got 100mg/ml npp in - right quad

Wednesday 2ml Apollo mp200 - left delt

Thursday 1.5-2ml apollo sus 1/2-1ml deca 400 - left quad

Friday 2ml Apollo mp200 - where shall i put this i dont like doing ass never do it as i cramp up turning round lol

HGH hyge Post workout 8iu

Anavar Pre workout whatever i can afford.

50mcg t3

might split mp200 with slin pins in pecs some days will run this for 6 weeks but continue with the sus/deca for 10 weeks.

I have metformin @Bad Alan worth using?

cycle is not quite what Bad Alan prescribed as i am just using whats available.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Legs with Big Dave last night

5 sets of leg extensions to get pump

3 sets of smith squats ass to grass

leg press

2 plates either side 10 full reps then partials bottom to middle hold for 1 sec then full reps again

3 plates either side same again

up to 5 plates

pump was so bad i couldnt move


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Metformin would be good PWO with the carbs mate, be careful though as can give you the runs straight after lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> Metformin would be good PWO with the carbs mate, be careful though as can give you the runs straight after lol


john! hope all is well mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm good thanks mate, things ticking along nicely here 

Looking good in the avi!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> I'm good thanks mate, things ticking along nicely here
> 
> Looking good in the avi!!!


cheers  sitting at 97kg on the dot at the moment. hopefully get 100+ in the next few months


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> cheers  sitting at 97kg on the dot at the moment. hopefully get 100+ in the next few months


97.5 this morning :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> 97.5 this morning :whistling:


1500mg test from next week with some other things  see who reaches 100 first?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> 1500mg test from next week with some other things  see who reaches 100 first?


Deal


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Deal


i bet you a bottle of Tren A


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ill go with npp

What's the metamofin for insulin control ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Ill go with npp
> 
> What's the metamofin for insulin control ?


i got sent it for free so thought I would give it a go lol, mad pumps during workout look very full as well.

got nova rapid Will just talked me through a protocol so gonna give it a go during my high anabolic phase which starts monday


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Never had the bulls to try insulin, let me no if its worth while


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Never had the bulls to try insulin, let me no if its worth while


its something ive thought about loads of times. it doesnt seem complicated ill keep you updated


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i got sent it for free so thought I would give it a go lol, mad pumps during workout look very full as well.
> 
> got nova rapid Will just talked me through a protocol so gonna give it a go during my high anabolic phase which starts monday


What's your protocol gonna look like?

I have both novorapid and Lantus and cannot pic what to use first


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RowRow said:


> What's your protocol gonna look like?
> 
> I have both novorapid and Lantus and cannot pic what to use first


Very simple just to help push his anabolic phase on aas and gh now. First time using so 5iu pre workout with a shake and an intra shake with carbs too. 8g carbs per iu of slin, lots of bcaa around shot and during workouts.

Simples


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RowRow said:


> What's your protocol gonna look like?
> 
> I have both novorapid and Lantus and cannot pic what to use first


Always fast acting first mate, ever ran slin before?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes what bad Alan said! Can wait


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Always fast acting first mate, ever ran slin before?


No first time slin.

Was only tempted by slow slin as I train very late and go to sleep 1- 2 hours at most after training so didn't want to run the risk of going hypo at night


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RowRow said:


> No first time slin.
> 
> Was only tempted by slow slin as I train very late and go to sleep 1- 2 hours at most after training so didn't want to run the risk of going hypo at night


Yea wouldn't run it at night if that's the case and you don't know how you respond to it, or the level of carbs you need to ensure you don't go hypo.

What about trying the 2-3iu after meals method? do this 20mins after each carb meal and you don't need any additonal carbs the ones in the meal will suffice.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea wouldn't run it at night if that's the case and you don't know how you respond to it, or the level of carbs you need to ensure you don't go hypo.
> 
> What about trying the 2-3iu after meals method? do this 20mins after each carb meal and you don't need any additonal carbs the ones in the meal will suffice.


Yeah I think that might well be the safest and best option for now, thanks!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well couple of days in to high anabolic cycle. slin pin heads came today so 20mins before leg day thursday will be my first slin experience  should be interesting.

2nd jab tonight 2ml deca400, 2ml sus 250

Front loading deca then switching to mast p/prop mix for last 5 weeks.

16 stone plus is is the plan :2guns:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Reading this always makes me want to up my dose hahahaha 

Good advice from @Bad Alan on the slin too.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> Reading this always makes me want to up my dose hahahaha
> 
> Good advice from @Bad Alan on the slin too.


well after next week dose is 1500mg test 600mg mast and what ever deca i have in my system lol  will cruise again after this 5 weeks. asses where i am. probably fat as fk :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm only on 250mg sust a week, end of jan upping to 500mg test and same of tren. I don't think I'll go higher than 1g again


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> I'm only on 250mg sust a week, end of jan upping to 500mg test and same of tren. I don't think I'll go higher than 1g again


nice should be a good cycle.

well ive never gone high before so will see what happens maybe it will allow me to find my sweet spot for the future.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> I'm only on 250mg sust a week, end of jan upping to 500mg test and same of tren. I don't think I'll go higher than 1g again


Cruise dose for sam 1g of gear


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Cruise dose for sam 1g of gear


highest test ive gone before is 750mg  cheeky git ^_^


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> highest test ive gone before is 750mg  cheeky git ^_^


Lies, lies and more damn lies!!!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Lies, lies and more damn lies!!!!!


 :lol: to whatsapp batman


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS BUDDY


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS BUDDY
> View attachment 142736


same to you big man :x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hurrrrrrooooooooooooooooo!......  . Wishing a happy Xmas and beautiful things for 2014...x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hurrrrrrooooooooooooooooo!......  . Wishing a happy Xmas and beautiful things for 2014...x


Ty flubs you too. Have a good Xmas day and be merry!!

I see I don't get a booty pic :lol: :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Ty [Redacted] you too. Have a good Xmas day and be merry!!
> 
> I see I don't get a booty pic :lol: :whistling:


Hurrr hurrr.....cheeky....  .

See wut I did there? Vewwy vewwy clever I thought.... :blink:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Lies, lies and more damn lies!!!!!


Full of them ain't he


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sambulking is over currently!

Reached 15 stone 7 over xmas. mainly from chocolate :lol:

got a new plan now so new journal maybe

@Milky please lock ty :x


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Inb4 the lock!

(sam's gay)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------

